# SINGAPORE



## JoSin

Photos that I have found from Flickr.


----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin

Orchard Road:


----------



## Matthias Offodile

Singapore is simply to good to be real! It is just out of this world! Amazing!


----------



## wayhigh

looks so modern i like it very much thanx for sharing


----------



## -Michelangelo-

I am really glad to see that this country is doing really good...!!


----------



## JoSin




----------



## ncon

JoSin said:


>


where is this ?


----------



## Galandar

AWESOME


----------



## JoSin

Photos by Christopher Chan


----------



## JoSin

encon said:


> where is this ?


International Plaza.


----------



## JoSin

Modernity:









La Salle SIA Arts College


----------



## JoSin

Modernity 2:
Pics by Singapor3
Changi Airport Terminal 3

















Residential:


----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin

Celebrations:









First F1 night race to be held in Singapore in September:


----------



## JoSin

Traditions and celebrations:


----------



## Alexriga

Singapore is unique...


----------



## GaryinSydney

I can't believe the [photo showing all those people wearing sweatshirts and cardigans outside Borders/Wheelock place! :nuts:

I can barely breathe its so hot and humid in SGP -do they really feel cold?!


----------



## JoSin

During the monsoon season it can be quite cooling. We experienced rather "cold" weather in March 2008 where daily temperatures were hitting to a low of about 21c, which is considered very low for us where daily temperatures are between 26-32c.


----------



## ancov

Fantastic !!!


----------



## JoSin

By SIngapor3:








By Christopher Chan:








By Singapor3:


----------



## JoSin

Yes its Singapore!
By espion:


----------



## Deanb

how on earth did they build such an impressive looking city??


----------



## Mussoda

JoSin said:


> Modernity 2:
> Pics by Singapor3
> Changi Airport Terminal 3


cool. 
actually, no one can deny the singaporean positioning of the first class-high tech city and cleanest one.. good job, JoSin.


----------



## JoSin

Thanks a lot for the comments guys. really appreciate it. Will post more!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore is the best! :banana:


----------



## Waldenstrom

one of the prettiest cities in the world!


----------



## juniorzzi

Wonderful pics!
Singapore its such a beautiful place!


----------



## OshHisham

some pictures might be nicer if they're not overdone the 'tone mapping'...

btw, i would like to see your own pictures as well...kay:


----------



## JoSin

COLOURS
PHoto Credits from www.flickr.com
Most pictures were taken by WilliamCho.


----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice


----------



## Giorgio

I visited again last month, my favourite city in Asia!


----------



## meds

^^

mine too
Its sooooo beautiful
thx for those great pics


----------



## l'eau

stunning pics:master:


----------



## JoSin

Pictures from Flickr.com
The other side of Singapore:




























Pulau Ubin- An abandoned island off Singapore mainland.


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> Pictures from Flickr.com
> The other side of Singapore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulau Ubin- An abandoned island off Singapore mainland.


Very nice! Unique :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Some more pictures:
By hooper420:
Singapore Marina Bay:








Raffles Hotel:









By Lawrence Liu:
Residential Estate: 









By Bucky and Tweet:









BY Digitalpimp:
View of Chinatown with Singapore skyline in the background:









BY Witherdbliss:
The never-ending skyline:


----------



## JoSin

By PAul COwell:


----------



## JoSin

By Singapor3:









By Lim Yiping:
SINGAPORE NATIONAL MUSEUM:


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> Some more pictures:
> By hooper420:
> Singapore Marina Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffles Hotel:


Awesome photos  when the HDR style is very good, the result is awesome


----------



## zhiemi

Ahh JoSin, so it was your sig! I just couldn't remember where I saw it. I fully concur with what it says 

I lurv Singapore. Thanks for the wonderful pics. It's my favourite city :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

zhiemi said:


> Ahh JoSin, so it was your sig! I just couldn't remember where I saw it. I fully concur with what it says...


It is a great pic indeed  (it is a different angle from @JoSin's avatar btw)


----------



## AltinD

JoSin said:


>


Why so protective?


----------



## Deanb

it just looks amazing... gotta visit


----------



## JoSin

Colours Galore:

By Williamcho:








Clarke Quay(entertainment district with lots of clubs and bars)














































Singapore Flyer-National Day 2008
By Jeex:


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

Great finds JoSin. Love the shots of Clarke Quay. I was walking through it on Saturday night and it was absolutely packed!

Here are more pics taken from this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610189


----------



## christos-greece

Last pic is awesome, i love it :cheers: i love the colours too


----------



## RafflesCity

christos-greece said:


> Last pic is awesome, i love it :cheers: i love the colours too


Singapore's planners are now trying to incentivise buildings to incorporate lighting into their design. If I'm not wrong, all new buildings in Marina Bay for example will need to include a lighting component as part of their planning approval requirement.

When the Marina Bay Sands is completed, there will be a new water and light show that is planned for the waterfront.


----------



## Shezan

absolutely stunning !!!


----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin

FINE city!


----------



## JoSin

Orchard Road on a crowded weekend by gordon:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome sunset ^^^^  also rest of those photos are very nice


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

wow i just love this city/country so so so much...
how i wish i'll be back again there again soon..
keep it coming guys:cheers:


----------



## Rastacoqui

Singapore is beautiful!!!


----------



## teddybear

nice. orchard road is always clean and nice!


----------



## wonuraimo

Looks like we might need a wider shot of the bayfront skyline once MBFC reaches its TOP


----------



## tonyboy

*i love singapore*

^^amen...:banana:


----------



## JoSin

More pictures:


























Busker along Orchard Road:


----------



## RonnieR

JoSin said:


> Busker along Orchard Road:


cool shot...cool performance. Takashimaya still looks great.


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> More pictures:


This is a Very nice pic :cheers:

and Busker pic is also very nice


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys!
More:


----------



## wonuraimo

^^
Damn you are the man,nice pics.


----------



## [email protected]

Singapore is so modern! Great pics!


----------



## Mussoda

amazing updates, JoSin.. splendid, gorgeous, beautiful.. thanks!




JoSin said:


> FINE city!


and really fine, so fine.


----------



## RonnieR

Mussoda said:


> amazing updates, JoSin.. splendid, gorgeous, beautiful.. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and really fine, so fine.


 didn't know that durian is still not allowed..I thought they lifted it... durian candy bars and ice cream are delicious, well, as alternative for the durian lovers.


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


>


Nice architecture style, i like this building


----------



## JoSin

RonnieR said:


> didn't know that durian is still not allowed..I thought they lifted it... durian candy bars and ice cream are delicious, well, as alternative for the durian lovers.


Only in MRT trains though. Haha.


----------



## RonnieR

JoSin said:


> Only in MRT trains though. Haha.


kay:


----------



## JoSin

Here are more pictures from flickr:
By Christopher Chan:
Changi Airport Terminal 3:




































By Williamcho:
Clifford Pier:








Bugis Village:








Lasalle College of the Arts


----------



## JoSin




----------



## wonuraimo

^^
Yea,it's the people that make the city,and your pics clearly depict that,excellent work ^o^


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for showing the beautiful part of Singapore; its life, people etc


----------



## regjeex

this country is the best in world.... nothing more nothing less.. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## JoSin

wonuraimo said:


> ^^
> Yea,it's the people that make the city,and your pics clearly depict that,excellent work ^o^


Thanks a lot but actually these pictures come from flickr and they are not my work. I am just helping to compile them together so you guys can feel the pulsing beat of the city from different perspectives.:cheers:


----------



## regjeex

that's ok as long as we promote the best of our country.... so keep it up..



JoSin said:


> Thanks a lot but actually these pictures come from flickr and they are not my work. I am just helping to compile them together so you guys can feel the pulsing beat of the city from different perspectives.:cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Singapore port: Largest in the world









Merlion anyone?



























INfrared:




































Esplanade Theatres:









CBD area:








Far East Square:


----------



## regjeex

amazing...


----------



## JoSin

More pics!!!

















Pasir Ris Beach








Kampong Glam:


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more please... Singapore is really amazing


----------



## JoSin

Clarke Quay:








Sunset over Orchard Road:









Universal Studios is opening its doors in Singapore by next year!









The ever-changing skyline:









Nope he is not protesting in front of Sir Stamford Raffles, but promoting auditions for upcoming Universal Studios performers.


















Afternoon shower:









Singapore River:



























Fullerton Hotel:









Suburban areas:


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> INfrared:


Really amazing pic kay:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

one of the best countries in the world
truly dynamic and amazing :applause:


----------



## JoSin

Ion Orchard, the new shopping mall at Orchard Road!! Its opening in July though. 


























Clarke Quay, the best place to chill out at night:


----------



## JoSin

Marina Bay:


























Marina Bay Sands Intergrated Resort under construction:













































Fullerton Hotel:


















Old VS new:


----------



## JoSin

Clarke Quay in the day:


----------



## JoSin

SPECIAL EDITION:
Hey guys I have a collection of photos here that shows Singapore in the 1960s when it was still an undeveloped nation/city/country. These are really really rare photos, so do appreciate them. I bet many of you will not be able to recognise Singapore in the 1960s at all, as lots of changes have taken place ever since we became independent. Enjoy!
Credits:Striderv
Picture of Singapore CBD:
If you are familiar with Singapore you will be able to see some familiar buildings like the Bank Of China building, Supreme Court House ( Dome-shaped building), Empress Building( Clock Tower) and the Padang field.










Shenton Way ( Singapore CBD/Marina Bay)


















Yeap thats Fullerton Hotel on the right:








Singapore in the 1970s-1980s.









Singapore today:










A Street in Chinatown:
Then:

















Now:


















Raffles Place:
Then








If you are sharp enough to notice, the building with the name Ascott in the modern picture shown below, was actually the tallest building not long ago in the old picture above. 
Now









Cityhall:
Then when Singapore was still part of Malaysia:









Now:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ truly, a success story - Singapore


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore is great city no doubt  and those old photos are very good


----------



## Waldenstrom

great! it looks like a very exciting city! 'love it :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^great move for singapore.. kay:


----------



## Pansori

Sweet city. Not many cities in the world (well... actually perhaps none) managed to combine so many good things: from public transport to aesthetic look of the skyline 

Perhaps it wouldn't be very far from truth if I said that Singapore is the best (sorry... I mean my favorite ) city in the world.


----------



## FabriFlorence

This city is incredible beautiful !


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys! Really appreciate it. Lets continue exploring Singapore!
Architecture Breakthroughs:
By amorphity

Changi Airport Terminal Three


















Iluma Shopping Centre, new entertainment centre at Bugis Street, a trendy and hip shopping district for teenagers:









National Library:









Vivocity shopping Centre carpark:









Infineon Sun Shades:









Lasalle College of Arts facade:









Fusionopolis Genexis Theatre:









Newton Suites:









Biopolis:









Formula 1 Racing Pit Building:









Lasalle College:


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Floral Sculpture at Vivocity:









Vivocity interior:


















By Rafflescity:
Viewed from top of Fusionopolis:



























Ion Orchard:


----------



## JoSin

More photos:









Quincy Hotel:



























Esplanade Theatres:









Orchard Road-People and Faces:
Pics by Danny St


















Abandoned:




































You can feel their smiles and hear their laughter:


















Heads and shoulders above the rest:


----------



## christos-greece

>


This building is amazing structure


----------



## RafflesCity

CuLongVN said:


> VERY NICE city! I wish one day, Saigon will be like Singapore!
> Quick question: Is Singapore mainly an English speaking country/city? Am asking because I will be visiting Singapore in Summer of 2011.


English is widely used and understood in Singapore. All public signs are in English - in addition to the various mixture of Asian languages.


----------



## RafflesCity

christos-greece said:


> Thank you for those 2 photos  those shophouses from close distance looks really amazing!


You're welcome 
Also, if you are interested at looking at various shophouses, this thread might interest you:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461353


----------



## JoSin

Thanks Rafflescity!
And thanks for all the comments guys. 
Singapore National Museum:









Black Limbo:









Taxis



























Ion Orchard:


----------



## christos-greece

RafflesCity said:


> You're welcome
> Also, if you are interested at looking at various shophouses, this thread might interest you:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461353


Thanks, i will check it


----------



## Mussoda

Hey, JoSin.

I like the new expansion of the skyline there.



JoSin said:


>


any specific name of the place there?


----------



## JoSin

Mussoda said:


> Hey, JoSin.
> 
> I like the new expansion of the skyline there.
> 
> 
> 
> any specific name of the place there?


The area undergoing skyline expansion is currently named as New Downtown if I am not wrong. And if you are referring to the three big towers on the right of the picture, it is Singapore's first Integrated Resort, Marina Bay Sands. (operated by Las Vegas Sands). The cluster of buildings you see under construction to the left of the picture is Marina Bay Financial Center, a big plot of land with mixed use of commercial and residential development. If you are interested in the development of the New [email protected] Bay, you can check out this website http://www.ura.gov.sg/cudd/cawebsite/downtown-intro.htm.


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing photo of Singapore; posted here few posts above:


>


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

One of my personal 10/10 skylines... such a beautiful and clean city! I wouldn't mind being sober to live there.


----------



## Mussoda

JoSin said:


> The area undergoing skyline expansion is currently named as New Downtown if I am not wrong. And if you are referring to the three big towers on the right of the picture, it is Singapore's first Integrated Resort, Marina Bay Sands. (operated by Las Vegas Sands). The cluster of buildings you see under construction to the left of the picture is Marina Bay Financial Center, a big plot of land with mixed use of commercial and residential development. If you are interested in the development of the New [email protected] Bay, you can check out this website http://www.ura.gov.sg/cudd/cawebsite/downtown-intro.htm.


thanks, great infos.!

through the linked site, I found the area seems wider than expected. 
very wishful


----------



## Marco Polo

Splendid photos - thank you!!!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

JoSin said:


>




omg! :drool::master:


----------



## christos-greece

I find this photo on flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleyt/3716366065/


----------



## JoSin

Oh yes i saw this on flickr too. We are celebrating our nation's independence on 9th August soon. Thanks for the photo christos.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome Josin


----------



## jutinyoung

fantastic city! Singapore is the most success economy of ethnic Chinese people, as a chinese, i really blessed the city!


----------



## christos-greece

Another photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lims_sandiego/3711634824/


----------



## RafflesCity

Not bad! Thanks !

Very dazzling and it looks very recent as I see a newly completed building lighted up - the one with the greenish tinge


----------



## JoSin

OPENING OF THE NEWEST MALL AT ORCHARD ROAD, one of the greatest shopping streets in Asia!
Ion Orchard:












































By Williamcho:


















National Museum of Singapore








































































Hope you like these pictures. I think these pictures are one of the best I have ever seen so far of Singapore.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice photos @Josin


----------



## Rem

wow !! Really nice pics and City.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, amazing photos @JoSin


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Wow, Changi Airport - world's best airport, indeed.


----------



## RonnieR

JoSin said:


>


I love this shot..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Was indeed an awesome photo of Singapore...


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys. 

More pictures, again from flickr.

These photos show the cultural diversity of Singapore.























































Japanese community in Singapore:









By Dannyst:


----------



## Shezan

looking FWD to be here again in October :banana:


----------



## JoSin

More pictures!!! 
These are pics from LorryLeou and Chandra:

Indoor Stadium:









Merlion at Sentosa:









Indian Temple:









Merlion at Marina Bay:


















Esplanade Theatres:


















Orchard Road's new mall:
(pics by Eddie Guyuno)




































Chinatown Mid-Autumn Festival













































http://farm1.static.flickr.com/14/15053267_f7670e1cf8_b.jpg[//img]

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2850393783_6af4091a93_o.jpg










Supreme Court:


----------



## corredor06

very nice


----------



## JoSin

F1 Fever is back again! Practice session ended yestertday and the race itself will take place tomorrow. 
Some pics by Lifestyle-1881


























World's first night street circuit.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated photos of Singapore  Could tomorrow have few photos from the grand prix of F1 in Singapore?


----------



## JoSin

No problem. I will try to find the pics after the race.


----------



## Pansori

Singapore is such a photogenic place. As if it was planned and built to accommodate photographers with maximum comfort.


----------



## rudy sontoso

IMO two capital city with great potential to emulate singapore are Kuala Lumpur and Ho Chi Minh...


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> No problem. I will try to find the pics after the race.


O.K. i will wait kay:


----------



## JoSin

As promised here are the pics from the most recent Singapore Grand Prix 2009. 























































Travis at Singapore Grand Prix during the F1 Rocks Concert:









The track light is so bright that it makes the surroundings seem so dark.




































F1 podium



























Parliament House and Supreme Court:









Singapore Gird Girls:









Isnt that one of the pussycat dolls?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Well done @JoSin and thank you very much kay:


----------



## franpunk

nice!


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments.

Next we shall explore some colonial architecture in Singapore, and how the old blend with the new.

National Museum Singapore:









Cathedral Of the Good Shepherd:









Old Supreme Court:









Chijmes:


















St James Power Station 









Katong Area:









Raffles Hotel:









Asian Civilisation Musuem:









Empress Place:


















The Victoria Theatre:


----------



## JoSin

By Williamcho:
Anderson Bridge:









Amazing sunset captured by jhaldeman:


















Singapore Sling:


















Changi International Airport T3 by vincechan:


















By williamcho:
The Marina Barrage is a dam in Singapore built across the Marina Channel between the reclaimed lands of Marina East and Marina South. The footpath leading you to the upper deck somehow looks like a fly over when viewed at night. It was another fruitful night out with my night shooter specialist Reggie.

The Marina Barrage was conferred the Superior Achievement Award - the highest honour of the competition for the best project entry - at the AAEE Annual Awards Luncheon held in Washington, DC, USA on 6 May 2009.










Sentosa Island (Capella Hotel Singapore)
Architecture by Norman Foster



























Bishan Park:









Last but not least, it may be a little late but I would like to share with you guys how we celebrated our national day two months ago. These two vids are the last two segments of the celebrations tht night.


----------



## corredor06

always enjoing seeing new singapore pics


----------



## kimlong

look morden and diversity
I will visit Singapore near future


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, the photos in the #334 post are awesome...


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys. 
>Thefuturistic: Yes these photos are the updated photos found on flickr.

Will be posting more of orchard road and its christmas lights:


----------



## christos-greece

I really like those christmas decorations, very nice :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Thanks christos. And also thanks for visiting my thread ever so often. I will take time to visit yours too.


----------



## FabriFlorence

One of the most beautiful city in the word!


----------



## TheFuturistic

its always wonderful Xmas Deco in singapore and the theme never repeats. 2008' theme was inspired by ballet the Nutcracker, 2009' theme inspired by fairytale Candy Family and this year also looks fantastic. I'll be there to enjoy the lights


----------



## Shezan

(my pic)


----------



## JoSin

Thanks Shezan for the update on Marina Bay Sands IR (casino).

Here are more pics for you guys to enjoy, all taken from flickr and updated photos.


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> Thanks christos. And also thanks for visiting my thread ever so often. I will take time to visit yours too.


Welcome and thanks Josin  For the second part, do not worry


----------



## Mussoda

amazing christmas lighting there.. gorgeous, I like it ~


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Christmas decorations, lighting are always gorgeous


----------



## JoSin

Yes the lights are amazing indeed. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Parisian Girl

WOW!! Beautiful photos indeed. Singapore is simply stunning! 


:cheers:


----------



## Shezan

JoSin said:


> Thanks Shezan for the update on Marina Bay Sands IR (casino).


you' re Welcome :cheers:

PS The Fullerton is stunning..


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing (awesome) night photo of Singapore with those towers:


>


----------



## JoSin

Pictures from dannyst:

Faces of Singapore:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those police-women are quite nice. Dont you think?


----------



## TheFuturistic

I would love to see how those beautiful policewomen capture criminals


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful photos!


----------



## christos-greece

JoSin said:


> Thanks for the comments.


Stunning aerial night photo


----------



## Volonski

ONE OF MY FAFOURITE CITY  NICE PICS


----------



## JoSin

Parisian Girl said:


> Is this a genuine proposal? Looks amazing!


Yes its under construction now if I am not wrong.


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys. I personally like the night aerial shot too. 
By isyndica:


















Singapore's urban planning success story:
Need rows of housing estates and towns:


----------



## Parisian Girl

JoSin said:


> Yes its under construction now if I am not wrong.


Wow, glad to hear it! Love the design! Should look stunning once completed.


----------



## TheFuturistic

wow Singapore so many malls and more to be added. I was really supprised to see that Louis Vuiton opened another brand store at newly-opened ION mall which is just few hundreds meters from the existing Louis Vuiton Brand Store. 

No signs of global financial crisis around this corner of Orchard Road


----------



## JoSin

Some videos of christmas at orchard road:





Yes I still dont believe this but this is how Singaporeans celebrate the countdown to christmas at Orchard road.


----------



## christos-greece

Many thanks for those (including new photos and videos) of Singapore, JoSin


----------



## JoSin

No prob Christos, and heres wishing everyone a Happy New Year! 
Pictures by Fisher Chia and gymbeam03


----------



## JoSin

Some more countdown pictures:
By Noel Yeo:




































http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/4233102694_5203efdda5_o.jpg[/iimg]

[img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4232328433_5594eaa379_o.jpg

By williamcho:


















Marina Bay:


----------



## JoSin

By Masterbender:


















By Hanks studio:




































By cmlower:


















By dannyst:













































By williamcho:


----------



## JoSin

by dkian2000:









by weileong:


















by ronang:


















by notsogoodphotography:









by weihao87:


















by rm996s:









by davidktw:


















Deepavali-Festival of Lights









Lift









subway station:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos Josin  skyline, street photos etc


>


----------



## JoSin

Hey thanks christos!










From sidney:


















From Gomus:









From Williamcho:
About Resorts World at Sentosa
Resorts World Sentosa is an integrated resort in development stages on the island of Sentosa, off the southern coast of Singapore. Resorts World Sentosa is a collection of resorts and attractions, including a Universal Studios theme park and the world's largest oceanarium. Besides attractions, Resorts World Sentosa offers six hotels and full conference and meeting amenities. Entertainment performances include the Crane Dance – the world’s largest animatronic performance - set out at the Resort waterfront. Guests to the Resort can also choose from dozens of shopping and dining options at the Resort’s FestiveWalk. Source: Wikipedia 










World's tallest duelling roller coaster:









More pictures of the universal studios singapore coming up.


----------



## JoSin

Universal Studios Singapore:



























The entire Resorts World:









Opening in phase from Jan 20 2010.
For more information, visit http://www.rwsentosa.com/
credits:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...9689&fbid=234597839689#/ResortsWorldatSentosa


----------



## JoSin

Images by draken413o:

Chinese Garden:









Unconditional Happiness:









Parkview Square:












































































































The cutest criminals:































































Old Supreme Court:









Clarke Quay:


----------



## RonnieR

One of my favorite cities in Asia. 

Lovely Singapore, very cosmopolitan, night life vibrates in SG, cool, so many choices.


----------



## TheFuturistic

ION orchard and Marina Bay Sands will surely add much entertainments into the city


----------



## TheFuturistic

where else in the world there are two Louis Vuiton stores which are a stonethrow from each other


----------



## Niwascape

I'm amazed at how Singapore is constantly changing! Such a great collection of pictures, with glimpses of an "other" singapore - urban graffiti artist, people relaxing in a park, guy doing tricks with a bike etc .....nice! And that marina bay sands development WOW! I will have to visit very, very soon.....


----------



## raymond_tung88

Awesome pictures of an awesome city!

I cannot wait for the whole Sentosa resort to be completed. Universal Studios is looking really good though that castle looked like it belonged in Disneyland...


----------



## sidney_jec

Crossposting from the Singapore sub forum

Orchard Road on 24th Dec 09


















































































Tanjong Beach










CC: Myself


----------



## sidney_jec

*Songs of the seas @ Sentosa Island *














































CC: Myself


----------



## sidney_jec

From the Singapore Flyer














































CC: Myself


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*The Surprising Charm of Orchard Road*

I really like what they did with Orchard Road during the holidays. The lights and the lady raindeer mascots added more to the already buzzing shopping scene. And, ION Singapore is simply amazing.

In my book, Orchard Road trumps Hong Kong's Nathan Road.


----------



## corredor06

nice planning very organized city


----------



## christos-greece

Those night photos of Singapore, mostly all of them in this page are really amazing :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys and thanks for uploading the pics Sidney!

Chinese New Year is around the corner. New Year decorations along the main streets of Chinatown. Pictures by chooyutshing:


----------



## RafflesCity

Nice to see the CNY decorations. I'm not sure about previous years, but this year they have decorated the interior of Maxwell Food Centre with rows of colourful pineapple decorations. Very nice!


----------



## JoSin

Really? Should go there one day to feel the new year spirit!

Resorts [email protected] Sentosa ( Casino, Universal Studios, hotels, retail, restaurants, world's largest oceanarium, water theme park, spa villas, etc)

Pictures by Lau Boon Yang:


----------



## JoSin

Photos by Muhd Syafiq:



















by chris cox:































































Pictures by Lau Boon Yang:













































By albertavesu:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome photos from Singapore, JoSin


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful photos. Love those decorations..


----------



## VRS

fantastic picture....thats unique atmosphere at Singapore...


----------



## nvc

By myself:


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc

Little India:


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc

Geylang:


----------



## nvc

Arab town:


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc

Bugis:


----------



## nvc

Clark quay:


----------



## nvc

Sentosa:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Singapore Urban Set-up*

IMHO, Singapore has the best urban set-up of any city in Asia. Not only are the establishments and facilities fairly proximate but also seamlessly integrated with greenery. Thanks to this, Singapore feels far more leisurely than hectic Hong Kong.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, great photos from Singapore downtown


----------



## divisoriaboy

wish i could go there!!


----------



## aster4000

one of the great cities in asia.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Stunning! Singapore is one of the best destinations in Asia IMO! :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for uploading the photos. These are really nice pictures of the three main colonial districts of Singapore.




























By quirkicity:













































[[url]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2533/3950370143_6d9b0e88c1_b.jpg/img][/url]

[img]http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/91570280.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=A7B69CF049AC90059A6CD89EABD70D7C4529BBC3B78CDAC212DC7FE0D9F87CE3


----------



## VRS

lovely picture ...its show how dynamic n sparkling living at singapore...


----------



## JoSin

Singapore's first casino on Sentosa Island ( Resorts World) operated by Genting has finally opened to the public, alongside with Universal Studios. 
Note: USS is only open for preview. No rides are open yet.









USS Far Far Away Castle:




































Pic by Pengui:









Pic by Cliff:


























Singapore's Chingay Parade ( Annual Street and floats parade to celebrate Chinese New Year and the various cultures in Singapore)

Chingay Parade 2010:




































More pictures coming up soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Do you know if there are Greek areas, communities in Singapore city? Thanks


----------



## JoSin

From research, there are about 40 greeks living in Singapore today only and there are no Greek areas. I am not sure if I am right though.


----------



## Parisian Girl

I really want to visit that Casino and Universal Studios at some point! They look fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece

The city at night looks really awesome, cool :cheers: one photo from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/babylon43/4560819120/


----------



## Koobideh

Singapore's diversity just makes it even more beautiful


----------



## Parisian Girl

Very true. A magical and fascinating place..


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys!

A pano taken by Cliff:









by ctep2:































































by Gabriel:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing night view of Singapore


>


:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful photos, as always.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Exactly, simply great


----------



## JoSin

Thanks guys. Here are more pics.

by mondocheese:



























by rosipaw:



























Fullerton Hotel:


























































































by williamcho:


















By marianna:
Singapore's old financial district:




































by conneo:


----------



## Mussoda

I'd like to say as always,,, it's ultra-modern, super-clean, well-organized.. yeah~ :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice those new photos are :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

Pictures by chooyutshing:
Singapore Arts Festival 2010 opening featuring Invitation To Dream - A Fire Garden Installation by Compagnie Carabose from France at the Asian Civilisation Museum outdoor. 








































































































































[/imghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3424863890_6cc576ff52_o.jpg]

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2757011640_36d22df4f1_o.jpg


----------



## asizzudd

WOW, It's a great city


----------



## JoSin

A compilation of photos from yanming84:































































































































PIctures from chooyutshing:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those new photos are also good, very nice


----------



## SingaporeCity

My favorite photos found in this thread. Guys, do upload more if you have! And I hope Singapore will get even better!










Princess Fiona's Far Far Away Castle









Changi Airport Terminal 3


----------



## VRS

fantastic photo, singapore its always more great everyday ....


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys! Here's my weekly update once again. 
by bimage:




































by dannyst:










by vesper hsieh:


















Changi Airport:


















by anand:




































by mr36:









by helioxeon:



























by williamcho:


















by panostudios:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful and very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

Yes, more pictures of girls from Singapore please. kay:


----------



## black_investigation

How did the citizens of singapore react to the death of micheal jackson?


----------



## henry hill

Pansori said:


> Yes, more pictures of girls from Singapore please. kay:


kay: Me too. Please.  





















































:applause: 

Beautiful, amazing, unbelievable, miraculous images. City is wonderful. One of my favorite topics right next to Japan.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos like this one here:


>


----------



## JoSin

by bimage:



































































































by edohanes:


----------



## JoSin

Another photo by babystan:


----------



## SnowMan

One of the best cities.. Great photos...


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos once again of Singapore kay:


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the comments guys!
Here's my updates again:
by xcode:































































by chooyutshing:






















































Resorts world Sentosa:




































by amateurtien:








































































by old tea:


















by mysternaz:


----------



## juancito

very nice city!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love Singapore! Beautiful photos btw. :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4667658581/


----------



## JoSin

Woww christos thanks for the pic! Very beautiful. 

More pictures:

































































































































































by panostudios:


----------



## henry hill

Absolutely gorgeous set. *JoSin* you doing beautiful pictures in an amazing city.

Respect :cheers:


----------



## ethan153

WOW. :eek2:

what an amazing city!


----------



## Yedid

What an amazing city/country! One of my favorite countries in the world! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

That is just so beautiful. Singapore is like an incredibly beautiful and hot woman whom you stare at when she's passing by.


----------



## christos-greece

Josin welcome and also thanks for those new photos...


----------



## JoSin

Thank you for the comments!


----------



## SingaporeCity

Thanks Josin, I've always wanted to credit you. I have many new favourite photos of Singapore now.

And we may not have the best skyline, we may not have the tallest skyscrapers or the most stunning buildings.

But I must say. Singapore as a whole, is absolutely amazing, and that is what I'm proud of.

Every corner and every bit of Singapore. not just our skyline, but simply everything around US!

No wonder we are consistently voted the most livable city in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos from Singapore


----------



## elcid1911

It truly is a wonderful city, one place I'll have to visit eventually


----------



## VRS

beautiful country also peoples...


----------



## christos-greece

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4703061907/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestwalker/4671483937/


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ Nice photos. Well let me contribute some =)

Aerial View of the City from 60th floor of UOB Plaza 1
































































Grand entrance of the Buddha Tooth Relic Temple in Singapore









The Famous 'Singapore Girl'


----------



## JoSin

Thank you guys for helping me spice up the thread! I hope to see more from you all again! 

Flash floods wreak havoc
The heavy rain caused flooding at the Orchard Road and the Scotts Road intersection for about an hour making it impassable to traffic. 

FLASH floods caused by heavy downpour on Wednesday morning wreaked havoc on many parts of central Singapore, flooding basement carparks and shops, and making roads impassable to cars.

The worst-hit area was the Orchard Road and Scotts Road intersection, with large stretches from Paterson Road - where Ion Orchard and Wheelock Towers are - to Ngee Ann City submerged in nearly half a metre of flood waters.

The basement of Liat Towers was flooded, affecting shops like Starbucks and Hermes, which reported goods destroyed by floodwaters. A number of cars stalled in the rising floodwaters, stranding motorists. Many passengers were also reported to be stuck in buses in areas where traffic was impassable. Traffic lights were out at some inter-sections. Singapore Civil Defence Force personnel were dispatched to the scene to save trapped passengers and help commuters alight from buses.

A tree fell near the Buyong Road exit of the Central Expressway Tunnel, towards Ayer Rajah Expressway, blocking traffic across three lanes. The CTE was closed as a result, partly to prevent traffic from going into Orchard Road.

Other parts of central Singapore, including Coronation Road West, Fourth Avenue, Kings Road, Kheam Hock Road and Veerasamy Road were also affected, bringing traffic to a crawl.

PUB, in a statement issued on Wednesday afternoon, said almost 100 mm of rain fell within a two-hour period from about 9 am to 11 am. 'The amount of rainfall is approximately more than 60 per cent of the average monthly rainfall for June,' it said.

PUB, Traffic Police and SCDF officers were at the various sites providing help to motorists and directing traffic. The PUB advises the public to exercise caution as flash floods may still occur in the event of heavy storms. The cause of the flood is still being investigated.

The public can obtain the latest weather reports, including heavy rain warnings, by tuning in to radio broadcasts, calling NEA's weather forecast hotline at 6542 7788, visiting the NEA website at www.nea.gov.sg or accessing the mobile weather service ([email protected] - weather.nea.gov.sg).

Here are some pictures of the floods that happened on Tuesday which shocked Singaporeans as flash floods seldom occur in Singapore which is always free from natural disasters. It seems climate change is giving us a lot of problems lately. 
































































Orchard road without flood:






















































One of Singapore's traditional costume:


----------



## JoSin




----------



## darknyt1

Singapore never fails to impress me. One of the best in the world!


----------



## JoSin




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful country and its people indeed...









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4692671857/


----------



## SingaporeCity

:cheers:


----------



## darknyt1

Awesome pictures of one of my favorite city!!


----------



## TheFuturistic

Singapore Flyer and Esplande Theatre do really good performace for Marina Bay cityscape bynight; I expect Sands, when completed, would do the same


----------



## SingaporeCity

TheFuturistic said:


> Singapore Flyer and Esplande Theatre do really good performace for Marina Bay cityscape bynight; I expect Sands, when completed, would do the same


Well, it's almost ready! Picture taken at 6.15 am. Posted by Kit, taken from Flickr.com


----------



## TheFuturistic

wow the 'lotus' is in full blossom


----------



## babystan03

JoSin said:


> Another photo by babystan:


OMG, so shock to see my own picture here, thanks josin...


----------



## SingaporeCity

Yeah your photo is not only nice, but rare because no one knows how you went up there! haha.

Yes and MBS is getting nicer everyday better than what I expected, did you guys see the beams of laser from the Skypark, really beautiful. 

Is it the biggest skyscraper roof? You need a really big roof to get that nice effect! Biggest park in the sky? Singapore has it!


----------



## babystan03

SingaporeCity said:


> Yeah your photo is not only nice, but rare because no one knows how you went up there! haha.
> 
> Yes and MBS is getting nicer everyday better than what I expected, did you guys see the beams of laser from the Skypark, really beautiful.
> 
> Is it the biggest skyscraper roof? You need a really big roof to get that nice effect! Biggest park in the sky? Singapore has it!


Haha, thanks. And yes, saw the laser beams while i was taking pictures at duxton yesterday. Super nice. :yes:


----------



## SingaporeCity

Don't mention that!










http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond350/4716216720/


----------



## babystan03

My own picture, taken from [email protected], Singapore's tallest public housing...


----------



## babystan03

My own picture as well...

View from Marina Bay Sands Skypark


----------



## Parisian Girl

Don't go off the VERY deep end... Infinity pool 55 STOREYS above ground opens in Singapore in dazzling new £4bn resort























































































_Read in full_ >> _Daily Mail_


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wrongsideup/4802867930/


----------



## VRS

nice merlion...also suntec view...


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/3751602953/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pgann/2560399389/


----------



## Vrooms

The Sail really stands out in front of all the buildings!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Which building of those is the Sail?


----------



## Vrooms

*This is the Sail:*


----------



## SingaporeCity




----------



## Vrooms

Love the one of Marina Bay Sands with the airplanes flying over!!!!


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ one of my favourites too.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cawood/4801668041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cawood/4802300718/


----------



## SingaporeCity

Rain rain go away!









Let's go shopping!































































Different Expressions! Happy, Angry, Shocked, Sad?










Everyone of them has a story to tell.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Credits to Josin and other fellow Singaporeans for the following photos! Some are repost










Princess Fiona's Far Far Away Castle









Changi Airport Terminal 3


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4808949065/


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## JeDarkett

This thread is amazing. Nice Photos, I love singapure, the little great country.....


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## Vrooms

*The Float @ Marina Bay Youth Olympics main venue *


----------



## darknyt1

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/3751602953/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pgann/2560399389/


love these shots! Undoubtedly, Singapore is one of the top destination!


----------



## JoSin

More weekly updates!


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## JoSin

Preview of Opening Ceremony of the First Youth Olympic Games:


----------



## VRS

very nice lighting....


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4872695500/in/photostream/


----------



## SingaporeCity

JoSin said:


> Preview of Opening Ceremony of the First Youth Olympic Games:


Stunning!~


----------



## Mith252

Well, we just to wait and see the main event itself this weekend. One thing is for sure. They would definitely try to make the opening ceremony one that will never be forgotten as the first ever Youth Olympic Games. Oh, I know it is a day late but *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SINGAPORE!!!*


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/huangjiahui/4875428846/in/photostream/


----------



## VRS

its every night...??


----------



## Mith252

^^Nope, they are just doing it for the Youth Olympic Games opening ceremony. They have been doing a lot of rehearsals recently so that is why it seems to be done everyday. *2 MORE DAYS TO THE 1ST EVER YOUTH OLYMPIC GAMES !!!!*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games 2010*


----------



## christos-greece

A regular night in Singapore:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/halima_i/4877752215/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*National Day 2010*


----------



## Parisian Girl

Stunning! Great photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## SingaporeCity

National Day:


----------



## SingaporeCity

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/huangjiahui/4875428846/in/photostream/


One of my current favourites. And I really hope they will make it permanent in the future. Make it regular!


----------



## SingaporeCity

The second last one is really nice, matching colours! Red Hot Pink.



nicholasliha said:


> Singapore pictures from Marina Bay Sands during National Day Firewords


----------



## Rekarte

Congrats ofr national day(I know,was in 9 of August)
Please,posting the pics from residential areas,I see this area in Google Street View,are good!


----------



## VRS

fantastic view from marina bay sands pool...


----------



## kingsway

stunningly charming city state.
Singapore keeps on building iconic structures.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Rekarte said:


> Congrats ofr national day(I know,was in 9 of August)
> Please,posting the pics from residential areas,I see this area in Google Street View,are good!


Hi Rekarte, thanks. These are government built public housings located all around Singapore and well connected to the city center via MRT and highways. The main form of public transport is the MRT with over 80 stations. Every little estate has its own centre with amenities like cinema, shopping malls, library, schools, markets, offices, community centres, parks, sports complex, etc, and they are all self contained or sufficient.


----------



## JeDarkett

fantastic photos of the national day of Singapore


----------



## SingaporeCity




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/badzmanaois/4886861330/in/photostream/


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ beautiful!

Credit: CyberPioneer


----------



## Vrooms

Credits:http://www.flickr.com/photos/huangjiahui/with/4875428448/





















































*Singapore 2010 Youth Olympic Games*


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Wow,amazing photos!:cheers:


----------



## FlagshipV

Love the last photo! Very happening shot!


----------



## TEHR_IR

Singapore is really beautifull!!


----------



## JoSin

National Day's celebrations:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cawood/4887879837/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony(14 August 2010)*


----------



## JoSin

Singapore Youth Olympic Opening Ceremony last night at 20:10!


Vrooms said:


> *Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*





Vrooms said:


> *Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## FlagshipV

Stunning images! Cant belive a Olympic event is taking place in SG.


----------



## JoSin

cont'd:


Vrooms said:


> *Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*





Vrooms said:


> *Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## JoSin

Contd


Vrooms said:


> *Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## Mith252

^^Nice pics, man!! I saw these pics within an hour of the opening ceremony. You guys are great, man. The pics are of a great quality!!


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## SingaporeCity

Very nice photos! thanks guys, I'll take my time to enjoy and appreciate these photos, some of which are not ASseenOnTV. Like the stunning skyline.


----------



## Vrooms

SingaporeCity said:


> Very nice photos! thanks guys, I'll take my time to enjoy and appreciate these photos, some of which are not ASseenOnTV. Like the stunning skyline.


I dont know why the skyline was not lit up as per normal. MayBank Tower took really long to light up too.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Vrooms said:


> I dont know why the skyline was not lit up as per normal. MayBank Tower took really long to light up too.


I think they wanted to give it a blast, to light up everything together with the light beams and fireworks. Anyways, the TV did not capture it well. Nevertheless, it was enjoyable!

Very nice and meaningful way. Looks like the boy is brave to go to the unknown darkness to challenge his fear.


----------



## SingaporeCity




----------



## Vrooms

SingaporeCity said:


> I think they wanted to give it a blast, to light up everything together with the light beams and fireworks. Anyways, the TV did not capture it well. Nevertheless, it was enjoyable!
> 
> Very nice and meaningful way. Looks like the boy is brave to go to the unknown darkness to challenge his fear.


Love this picture!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4890044008/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Youth Olympic Village*

















































































*Weightlifting (Women)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Youth Olympic Village*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Rowing*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Fencing*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Tae Kwon Do*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Two (15 August 2010)*

*Football*


----------



## VRS

great sport atmosphere...


----------



## seldomseen

Great pics and camera!! :eek2:


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Three (16 August 2010)*

*Basketball*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Day Three (16 August 2010)*

*Badminton*
















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/with/4896787329/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragonsaur/4892849273/in/photostream/


----------



## darknyt1

That last picture is just jaw-dropping. This city is a must see to visit!


----------



## Vrooms

darknyt1 said:


> That last picture is just jaw-dropping. This city is a must see to visit!


Totally agree very nice picture!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4898349812/in/photostream/


----------



## SingaporeCity

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4898349812/in/photostream/


It seems like they have removed the scaldfolding covering the museum!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I dont know that; how was before?


----------



## SingaporeCity

If I remember correctly, it was on the side facing the floating stage. It's a good progress!


----------



## SingaporeCity

great photos! OFC is rising up real fast. =)


----------



## Vrooms

^^Cant wait to see how it looks when its completed.


----------



## SingaporeCity

me too, it's a really massive looking new addition. and it balances the skyline well.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Jan said:


> Final results Urban Photo Contest 2010/36
> 
> WINNER!
> *Singapore * 32 votes (38.10 %)
> _By_: Kit


Winner of Urban Photo Contest 2010/36, "Singapore", by Kit


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5009141113/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGTEL SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4881943656_8ed843292b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4881944420_9f3387c36c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4903390605_a694567628_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4903390271_31d3de0733_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5011123907_787fa457ee_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4902389380_02ab5dee84_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/4736054163_eec4847788_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5008597645_2d8c5d43f0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5005652790_223c751871_b.jpg


----------



## darknyt1

nice updates from Singapore. Any angle definitely Singapore skyline has a fantastic view!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5014094206_0584499bff_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5012506587_935bab70c8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5012852749_616f8d265e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5013227044_524f0a8343_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5013227962_d9b40f17fe_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5013229004_2d8a757c48_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5013001349_f0e7e2c694_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5009746498/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5013114244_383c978980_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5012503651_d5b31ab7bf_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5013125096_3d82c0a24c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5013133588_2d19a1acb8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5013217326_09c0bebf6f_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

darknyt1 said:


> nice updates from Singapore. Any angle definitely Singapore skyline has a fantastic view!


Thanks.








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5007642686_5628a36b2b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5010323984_919dcd6c94_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5009717247_fd2c7e9597_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5009646301_10a1fa0848_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5010338156_49e3514bf8_b.jpg


----------



## TheFuturistic

nice building nice trees  there's also a lot of such trees at Victoria street


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5014179657_2d5fd2e065_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5016933744_cde6b5e305_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5012932351_1eb55e0fda_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5010326358_b49680f518_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5009702135_f8e7a1a5a2_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5009743988/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taunggyilady/5008566401/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5007601496_4e64ecca0f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5016235731_154378ce3d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5013593445_c2b01c7587_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5012612879_4a9af0e045_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5011461186_7a145da157_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5008489132_fb5e3ee319_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5012932353_4a1bdc7b8b_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5018770024_af65bdd5a6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5018157401_fe058c678f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3509/3468839532_cde5faa096_o.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5019606952_a92ef78584_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisacancadehackett/5001614420/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5019634637_0e3faf1fa8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5019668039_45c3e7d9ea_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5018819396_56efdea8b7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5018765144_dfb94e6f51_b.jpg


----------



## darknyt1

This city is really bustling with activity from people, to colors, shapes of art, a truly feast of eyes!! What was the name of the bay/sea from above pics?


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5027285449_51b3b9cebb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5029735200_30016de8bb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5028457858_f17bb2d32e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5028457878_202bf64406_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wong_cilik/5028836084/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5019925603/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5018849362/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5022875418/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5001331176/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000729505/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzsfotografix/5001106596/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtekgurak/5000247193/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/columbusprco/4990655713/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5028457888/sizes/z/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5029087147_19cdc2df55_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5029696894_0de357ae09_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5029443453_29057e6dba_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grey0beard/5025788115/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5032484640_c9d507256f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5032460032_8f5a414f09_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5030472934_4b10fb652a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5030436398_11835f1c4c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4881797979_0ba5ed7f87_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5030133575_12a1d7a1db_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4340025916_359a6f584c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5028457888_c04a246c2a_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5032998054/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful scenes and some fantastic architecture here! Singapore really rocks! :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5034353284_1f615027f7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5033308945_f416818912_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5032216025_69712fa4ee_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5032638533_0556841b95_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5034981429/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5035964578_5a9d63fd87_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4742220519_82b28b20da_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5020307616_5a56df5e43_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5011125895_dc36fb59be_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5035916891_dd14c1e10c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5036536172_4b0c0fa65e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5033526240_2df45bc90f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4887833408_aa0601e2c9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/3121844923_ebb404e2a4_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3259256349_c50bc71ac3_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5029185674_f625140743_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5035727429_eecdae8a19_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5035724515_db7474d63d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5035718327_b1ff018e42_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5035713297_5e1af057fd_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanpearson/5035964578/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5005333052/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nins45/4735214179/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5030152679/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nins45/4848016823/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4353336377/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/progallery/4994059518/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/progallery/4993452433/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/progallery/4994060616/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4993234371/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5039579966_c449832ea9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5039588618_1915562164_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5039588786_2ac78b391a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5039516756_e97f26e13e_b.jpg


----------



## Mr_Dru

I Love SGP


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5039517036_72d0d9a598_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5039516308_de12d2afd1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5010612831_fe0337481b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5021876567_276bdc0403_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5054955819_b6378f19f2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5053386889_4d6049a85c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5054185442_23db50c373_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5052392556_b4d44ea828_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5051802939_b8e6888775_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5057719028_6aebb9f988_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5057717268_ece2b4a189_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5057102899_3ff40c6fcc_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5057715008_9babe69f98_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5056786677_77310d4363_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5057385111_246e95d117_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5057385089_4ce99afb46_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oh_picturebook/5057950584/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oh_picturebook/5057385103/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5060085558_d01443ef54_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5059448843_8f1ab84625_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4790869554_279bb0731c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4795918571_a75b94dd64_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5057270397_d516317e70_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5057920568_4191049a6f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5057918170_e22926aa50_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5057925566_baf61d5161_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5057309855_cf25e57aa6_b.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl

Absolutely wonderful. Another great F1 race this year from Singapore! A fantastic night spectacle! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oh_picturebook/5057406477/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5061813754_4c22c461bb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5061210921_614b30be3c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5062090432_6753823919_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5062091136_074d04d045_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5061937814_7666a05134_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5060537762_c9820c0032_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5045692385_0c900b2a5c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4796261393_10c993bf6c_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5061857347_afa8d3c544_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5062468470_9711dbf52b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5061855759_7b75ac715e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5061913112_2dbd8172fe_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

Amazing pictures! Singapore's skyline is rapidly expanding indeed.


----------



## JoSin

Pictures from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5064389174/sizes/l/








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5063726279_b4979a9cbb_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aschaf/5063707025/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5048747075/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5048747049/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/uly_23...rec_center/5052420720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/uly_23...rec_center/5053711230/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jandwee/5033060727/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

JoSin said:


> Amazing pictures! Singapore's skyline is rapidly expanding indeed.


Thanks JoSin!!








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5063463482_7e8659b04a_b.jpg\









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5065311642_5d3761bbed_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5060494630_2f1ee0b048_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5002785306_44872c844c_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olegna316/3813002077/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5066315717_ff9a726360_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5067107996_bf735f2804_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5066455634_c74bff0250_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5004393370_7e9273c0a8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5003773571_9133037db2_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5061820722_01811a85da_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5067116225_08c1f12446_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5066284605_32dc279b32_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5066900736_7c1ec29ea9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5066884300_73aea9a6b5_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5070313609_4898fe9116_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5070363957_f747416d47_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5070974060_79a81d195b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5063889219_b545b1b960_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5063726279/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5059593830_f75179bf6b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5071248644_675f86e138_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5070493840_cf73bf2141_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5070460519_96676b6bbd_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5059027792_e6bf53cec1_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/--tim--/5180134079/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5178452295/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1337/5180743832_b427e5923a_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1358/5180144409_f1cea81db8_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1369/5181518760_bf62a13b55_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1007/5178428025_833064a511_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1346/5178033245_a1e5ccd8b1_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5179051168/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5179053622/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1305/5184543696_6d4bb77392_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5184212125_1e6c7e6dbd_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1300/5180974618_687622c94a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5184244697_e5de9082c8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5184544808_44390cfef4_b.jpg


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Which city is bigger, Singapore or Dubai?


----------



## Vrooms

ajaaronjoe said:


> Which city is bigger, Singapore or Dubai?


Dubai is bigger with an area of 4,114 km2. Singapore only has an area of 710.2 km2.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5185036648/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drayy/5183869341/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1022/5184148523_87dcf3bced_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5184750496_387569568b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5186007854_9b5a0055d1_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1399/5185979446_168b513679_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deltaomega/5187273254/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5189368980_35d4f9cb63_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1282/5188483912_936ccf0998_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1281/5187375588_630730648e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5187376962_eb5d5a0190_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5176194497/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5176194501/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5183137497/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5188595916/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rico_ludwig/5184642288/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddietan/5189429082/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddietan/5189574176/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddietan/5189574460/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5189542124_11072b792d_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1039/5188936611_a1f14d14b4_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1268/5188936377_9d260f8187_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5189536772_383b7da66f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5188936031_b5ee409e62_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1009/5189536390_f78eb2a672_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5189368980_35d4f9cb63_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5190386691_f5e1f1f11f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5191280852_d8316a1723_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5190689821_488e8712db_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5193333017/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5193711188/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5192960675/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5192672022/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5192007513/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/badzmanaois/5184006262/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftymm99/5189374424/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5193982379_1a545d3cc0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5195208258_500eae81d4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5195208270_82d24fe3ea_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5086716286_698c4a1522_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5196904584_cb86450514_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5195233522_2418e7207c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5190772673_67d57330d2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5192361578_76ac6267b3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4872695500_872cce302f_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/revatechnic/5189775080/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_kruger/5196584900/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5197890804_f7f81b6be1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5193053107_2ec7cf3d79_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5198555434_545aed7b5b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5198554348_1927e11d25_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiewan/5251503775/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5251153619/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5260231999_1dbe33271d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5260781390_93ef9a303d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5250087863_2a884fa3f5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5250227889_49d201def6_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5253092381_a4babd2131_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5201/5232963677_d08f62d628_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5232957339_5bd79b1549_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5226061872_394c8445a0_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5226066782_b951650f33_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_red_dot/5242820819/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_red_dot/5242820357/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5263417516_a7e0da135f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5263295470_0ae68c0764_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5130/5263298818_8b02025ce9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5257374545_e13c1b777b_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5263359420_dfee15415a_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5262648137_1083c8dca2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5253049283_5b6ba2a308_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5254745642_1d51d981bf_b.jpg


----------



## travelworld123

this one looks like somewhere in dubai!

also vrooms, are all those photos you post all taken by you? there so good!


----------



## Vrooms

travelworld123 said:


> this one looks like somewhere in dubai!


Many people have said that about those towers!!:lol:



travelworld123 said:


> also vrooms, are all those photos you post all taken by you? there so good!


Thank you!!But most of them are from flickr only some are taken by me.:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5264791717_578e95082b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5258833417_5188513e53_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5264856213_6ccd307996_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5264856221_6b10ced2e1_b.jpg


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Singapore


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice pictures!!:cheers:









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5265638968_498b5a8893_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5265641004_b0ea7c1c18_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5265672056_a02f07f580_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5265035667_001882ab0f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5265640364_dbec7c324e_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith-hernandez/5250442896/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond_kp/5253692121/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5266423862_34d38652c4_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5167/5266432974_988ec3cd92_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5266426132_d628f3a747_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3503/3859998734_8fcdcb7728_o.jpg


----------



## JoSin

Wow amazing pictures everyone! Thanks for sharing!


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongyokeseong/5266645314/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongyokeseong/5253789392/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5256146687/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5266273367/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5265874569/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236052401/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236795670/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5233483606/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5252260894/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5247248952/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5206/5264023566_83afd39abb_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5265954681_c88220757b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2620/3711435041_664ef432bc_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5243131987_dbb0039562_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmawson/5262786775/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/night86mare/5241449724/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/icyjo/5269269690/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5260911080/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5270556682_c2bd541e79_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5270577330_203be9601d_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2227/2903675004_cc3810c36c_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3001/2964089888_23b3769a62_o.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/2964089892_6e1cbcedbe_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2902637910_44b5d4e0f6_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3193/3012920372_400ab9cd22_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/3012920380_a215b9e8cf_o.jpg


----------



## Igor L.

JoSin said:


> Wow amazing pictures everyone! Thanks for sharing!


Beautiful girl

My photos of girls in Singapore:


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore panorama at night*
scroll >>>>>:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5150962737/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5130/5265039700_56618672fb_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5265039694_d4009797af_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5252976887_d89e820608_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5265060823_b76b59e9d3_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5007/5265061135_6d36b84257_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

We post in the same time, nice ones Vrooms


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> We post in the same time, nice ones Vrooms


I noticed that too!!!:lol: Thank you nice pictures from you too.:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5270784161_a4fc5555b0_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5271555372_30c89491db_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5270420876_2605ae3f64_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2778707502_242d70e0ca_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5272776181_00444800ed_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5272817771_59c7232f0f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5273430408_e431aecae3_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2593/3745633410_22e28d0308_b.jpg


----------



## Guest

Where was this last shot taken?? It doesn't look like Singapore, is it possible that Bukit Timah seems so huge at certain angles??


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5271555372/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/5267955526/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

Simon91 said:


> Where was this last shot taken?? It doesn't look like Singapore, is it possible that Bukit Timah seems so huge at certain angles??


Probably from an apartment in Novena or Newton. Not sure about the background also......................


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5272816242_54e15b6ccd_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5274132834_3a34a06126_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5265640364_dbec7c324e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5265641004_b0ea7c1c18_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5271324852_105999c8b6_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5248707144_d7e73a3c78_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5274180606_16aed13270_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/5153906797_c44036d4c3_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5274180606/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/night86mare/5265596413/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5276714123_322790b95c_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5276766249_364d0a744c_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5276999166_dce367b117_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5010/5274170021_89c6a3fdaf_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4139/4805388136_b634ea053e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5277610758_3eba0dc532_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5274024830_253b1f6d84_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4716848969_d362015ce1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4937200127_8fa1045085_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5279139055_98197f89e0_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5279130097_4970bbbb7d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5273306860_8fe2c9a70b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5279497396_3c5a7024ab_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5206/5277043409_d953beef8f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5258002430_a19e96d86c_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5270978690_b2c913a86b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4282071290_df2a756274_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/st3000/5277180831/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5265641004/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5281984086_7f3a7bd7f4_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5281421279_5c287b7d80_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5280628166_45f9234583_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5280021029_6c38396b96_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5281406382/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5277226476/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5282273575_07c47517df_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5282871924_b5fea65dbf_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5281/5282262773_41d63a6c12_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1357/5167340634_c5bb9b5328_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardoh/5283423276/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardoh/5282820891/in/photostream/


----------



## The Fountainhead

*Singapore plaza name and location?*

What is the name of this plaza and where is it located in Singapore? I like the hardscaping and landscaping.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5287773774/


----------



## littlearea

The Fountainhead said:


> What is the name of this plaza and where is it located in Singapore? I like the hardscaping and landscaping.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13144934[email protected]/5287773774/


Sentosa beach station.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5285510788_c15e6a67b1_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5284910129_38831ef627_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas to anyone! :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweong/5288731137/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapsg/5287610835/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapsg/5287610603/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5287659838/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiewan/5294352680/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5281406382/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5297270060/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5296719831/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nileshrparge/5289383639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5300401576/in/photostream/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

always have been and always will be forever one of my favorites 
singapore


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5299072103/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scintt/5296596215/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5299811625_72a0b9efea_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5299799003_f82cbd6104_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5293549268_b89a9ee717_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5292940511_fd3e526653_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5300271062/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5299984058/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5302668539_7f406b47f2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5300400198_5c9de7d410_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5302667757_b8117987f2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5293687998_e9141232e8_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5296844467/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5299780940/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5303430010_e426fa299d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5303390144_c6ffcf5a66_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5311200281_77b8d02ab3_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5248/5303462380_c317d5cfdd_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5020110919_73c0d96227_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5308682946_a323ee6fbc_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5306385092_e0e0ae82e1_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5300557558_fdba7bdda9_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzsfotografix/5309291407/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5312808742/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5312808742/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5046/5308975469_7daea96505_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5312298432_a1fcc9f1a7_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5309425708_85d0382c5d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5279812959_5a518bf19a_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5245/5311873398_7411169230_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1239/538810330_fd56b33ef4_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/2452156362_593f83bf39_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/1503472530_696d2c7ca2_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjxhans/5311964377/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/icering/5312312676/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5332583677_4a1749ab00_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5162/5332090427_e73d51fb59_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5332614396_e246fe36fe_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5332653625_55a31377c6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4699923869_5afe538531_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5331459837_52fd72d861_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5316163373_fc12abbe5f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/3157664820_20659c563f_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5313066282_a75807a214_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5333247824_18a6d544dd_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5334565435_db118447d7_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5326864640_435fcc224e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/3188111836_d539a04d3f_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5332219958/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerfern/5320102875/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5336429906_1050409a5b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5333192232_2e27d9f312_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5334887983_5faf851b50_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5329920641_6ac83cdac2_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5281/5335276811_82e33ea457_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5323923336_d6b9bdc345_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikejctoh/5337808007/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5333746448/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5338832338_96a072de2b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5336521630_bd63cddd04_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5300094467_7cbb625157_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5251654295_7575c2852b_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/briantan82/5341818431/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briantan82/5341785532/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5339023834/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sealow08/5326217915/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5311281665/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5320492830/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5315879683/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5331904281/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5314632392/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sealow08/5104334092/sizes/l/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/5249018908/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/5237355465/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2201217311/sizes/z/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5342381276_93e5e64ffa_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5341770557_22f16d388e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5342374523_fd6a3d17a1_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5329971635_1a94c7a4a9_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanzzz/5342417289/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338366574/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5342199963_b64960051d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5248/5345766129_729bd05e6b_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5349217427_17eb983b14_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5348746888_e40300b206_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5348356998/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5348286580/in/photostream/


----------



## The Punisher 1924

beautiful pics of a nice urban landscape


----------



## JoSin

Thanks. More pictures!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5350675610/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5351470286/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheekien81/5347984856/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5344858062/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5351965246/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5288552210/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheekien81/5299108952/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheekien81/5299109394/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheekien81/5298800324/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5274180606/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5350221849/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerrickasinas/5352134140/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/silver_sky7/5345905620/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dougs-trips/5353849352/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allylaurente/5352387030/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5347963162_57762f513d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5347340205_b34a90d314_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5353443648_d00d1502fe_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5353443616_8b29813a62_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5353443634_605d058c34_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics


Thanks!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5404845621/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5433127926/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4995863443/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5300094467/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete jungle where dreams are made of by Qayyum [Q ], on Flickr


View of Marina Bay from East Coast Expressway by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marvintm/5044302282/in/set-72157624823310589/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5416368718/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5433941204/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5392939341/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5418796960/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadineyap/5435817469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marvintm/5433606903/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5393537160/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5437835116/in/set-72157625695210853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5435230315/in/set-72157625695210853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5437276439/in/set-72157625695210853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/5437884780/in/set-72157625695210853/


----------



## Linguine

awesome pano and pics on post # 1422..


----------



## Vrooms

Linguine said:


> awesome pano and pics on post # 1422..


Thanks!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/432603685/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/2336054323/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/2902637902/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3921574553/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## SO143

Marina Bay Sands - Singapore by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mimic - Singapore China Town by Jon Koi, on Flickr


The bridge across by daddy-rain, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/2318630237/sizes/o/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5431693362/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/474406346/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/2135492538/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/2964089888/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geminized/5445686620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imaccuish/5446688539/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boomeister101/5446732247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5446236997/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5446236999/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-Skyline-Dusk-Esplanade-Waterfront by Qualterio, on Flickr


MBS 4 by mademoisellegen, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/archisculpture/3121845589/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archisculpture/1362745255/in/set-72157621680655596/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imaccuish/5447386112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imaccuish/5446780997/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Skyline with Merlion by Jono Pare, on Flickr


NIGHTSKYLINE-1 by Nadzri Eunos, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Marina Sands by EmpressM, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5449307027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5449308957/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexxis/5449933027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4741887590/in/set-72157619527065195/


----------



## christos-greece

View from Marina Bay Sands, Singapore Cityscape HDR by homographer, on Flickr


View from Marina Bay Sands, Singapore Cityscape HDR by homographer, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3822868472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3817430741/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5447196543/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5320410219/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5433329081/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5397284573/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5359797087/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5421499016/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5421500438/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5451548378/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5447196543/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5440422986/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5387581661/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamal75/5378099812/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clicktrue/5453810842/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nedelja/5453248159/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaljourney/5446924561/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaljourney/5447544274/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5450630345/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5452746977/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5447340083/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5452487880/in/photostream/


----------



## Lucas_Adriano

WOW I WANT TO LIVE IN SINGAPORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore SkyLine by raynobleza, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from the Skywalk by sachman75, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5447603246/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yj_kia/5455740338/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/linhuanbo/5455767299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/linhuanbo/5455765659/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5451161756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clicktrue/5455278940/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clicktrue/5453212139/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5455938220/


----------



## christos-greece

Legal Rooftopping by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by m|s, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456896665/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5457359712/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/henryleong/5455582971/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/domonizo/5457104371/in/set-72157623776083219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domonizo/5090465256/in/set-72157623776083219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domonizo/5083927104/in/set-72157623776083219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domonizo/5457387753/in/set-72157623776083219/


----------



## koolio

Good pictures man. Singapore has a tremendous skyline!

But can you post more pictures of the streetscape and the urban life? I would be interested in seeing that as well! Cheers.


----------



## Vrooms

koolio said:


> Good pictures man. Singapore has a tremendous skyline!
> 
> But can you post more pictures of the streetscape and the urban life? I would be interested in seeing that as well! Cheers.


Thanks!!:cheers: Ok i will try to find some pics and post them.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Dont know weather these are the type of pic you are looking for:

anyway:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5457845333/in/set-72157626086707930/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seventeen-forty/415341402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasyzh/5416270858/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyfloydius/4916995690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyfloydius/4917073836/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

Singapura Skyline by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay by gwax, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay by gwax, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl




----------



## SO143

*Food everywhere*


Food everywhere by lou_roo, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456896667/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attitudedjon/5458292510/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attitudedjon/5458286612/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mysimplestcamera/5459058106/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attitudedjon/5457684329/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attitudedjon/5457685693/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5459830503/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5461588699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5391851217/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smrt173/5441107314/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by louisiana mei, on Flickr


The ArtScience Museum opens... by williamcho, on Flickr


Singapore_Cityscape by superyder, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Raffles Hotel, one of the grand hotels of SE Asia. Raffles is a colonial-style hotel in Singapore, dating from 1887, and named after Singapore's founder Sir Stamford Raffles*


Raffles hotel Singapore by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anagomezfotos/5463053411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyscanon/5455387222/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuis_imaging/5464237269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolinsights/5464183292/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_howey_/5494816700/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_howey_/5485403333/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_howey_/5474110053/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/attiliuzzo/5495623651/


----------



## SO143

The New Singapore Skyline is tuning to perfection... by williamcho, on Flickr


Blue hour @ West Coast Park Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Marina Barrage will give you the works for free... by williamcho, on Flickr


Coming Soon... Gardens by the Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3891 by pat.pantangco, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape by R*ANG, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Universal Studios Singapore:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keekeemo/5478220721/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5312419488/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477498343/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fayezha/5460376161/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4494913977/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eustaquio/5448210418/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5431084357/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5492554668/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393721206/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02877 by semerick30, on Flickr


DSC02875 by semerick30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape - Sunrise 02 by [email protected], on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape at Twilight - SIngapore 01 by [email protected], on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape - Sunrise by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5500815123/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5501280499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/5502243810/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/5502249168/in/set-72157607918827000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/4694928299/in/set-72157607918827000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/4695564376/in/set-72157607918827000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/5502266556/in/set-72157607918827000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eguidetravel/5502257102/in/set-72157607918827000/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3884 by pat.pantangco, on Flickr


DSC_3890 by pat.pantangco, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qrksp03/5502422119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamfletcher/5502756956/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5498186150/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5503661025/


----------



## christos-greece

Fullerton Hotel and Singapore Skyline by glenespn (catching up!), on Flickr


Night view by Aiki.Monkie, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5508615818/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5502881027/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/5508896675/


----------



## phugiay

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/2949633558/in/set-72157594486607793/


----------



## christos-greece

Colouring the Business World by bellaella32, on Flickr


Day 3 - Light up by tymjean, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orph3u5/5511451349/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5511160453/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeshmengi/5509262122/


----------



## SO143

The Merlion - A Tribute to a Slaughtered Sheep by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


Singapore River Festival by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


The Fullerton Hotel by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline (evening) by birdonthehill, on Flickr


Singapore skyline (evening) by birdonthehill, on Flickr


City Of Dreams by Nic Chew, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orph3u5/5512030544/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512544015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5513140322/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5505356795/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5506541356/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5501278837/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pariahphotography/5511970768/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marklouisbenedict_photography/5507982837/sizes/l/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luikishi/5506496458/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marklouisbenedict_photography/5508837152/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marklouisbenedict_photography/5508574633/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5515272799/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5503321309/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholashartanto/5510735123/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholashartanto/5511435146/sizes/l/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5512040705/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5507605725/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5504704192/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5508203560/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

It's Blooming... Give it some time... by williamcho, on Flickr


Marina Bay may never be the same day after day... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5516405059/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imranbecks/5510665409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5515272799/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5506253327/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

I am bored of seeing these the same sceneries of a great city Singapore, can you also post other street level, food, local culture, festivals, parks, shops, people and stuffs? :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0055-ISO1600 , Edited by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by Jon Koi, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellaella7/5519691166/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5520445710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wynnie/5517625260/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5519320858/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore's skyline by bellaella32, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by orinwarf, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond350/5441217547/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond350/5441216375/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond350/4846327569/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymond350/4678715622/


----------



## christos-greece

Another Lookout Point @ Sands SkyPark by williamcho, on Flickr


DSC_9091 [] by Mahargh, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5525317277/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5523217450/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/5389425260/in/set-72157624854234685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/4589026011/in/set-72157624854234685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/5509480622/in/set-72157624854234685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/4998167891/in/set-72157624854234685/


----------



## Persi

What an amazing city/country! One of my favorite countries in the world!


----------



## christos-greece

This is Singapore No. 5 - Singapore Fullerton Harbour by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by derrickder, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5529387584/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5528724493/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5528721535/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5528711453/in/set-72157626271979038/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Singapore City-scapes - Marina Bay Sands coming ALIVE! by Mark Louis Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennyhe/5533913764/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennyhe/5533936844/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5529657831/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5511352384/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5492031273/sizes/l/
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/smrt173/5490924235/sizes/l/








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5407221655_4b897f30d1_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5520059587/sizes/l/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5506306846/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5484912942/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5429920458/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pragnya/5528233425/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xlazarus/5428550428/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xlazarus/5099266334/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5501964692/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5439767833/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5516912441/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5478258635/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5438737968/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5416326508/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5372424093/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


City View by Str1ke, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5532459583/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozgfk/5529062306/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5534504548/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5528447167/


----------



## Eins4

Incredible photos... in fact.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stcknthmmnt/5534530907/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stcknthmmnt/5534499391/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stcknthmmnt/5141953543/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stcknthmmnt/5141712967/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Road, Singapore by Winnie.1982, on Flickr


Merlion by Winnie.1982, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer by Winnie.1982, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poordancinggirl/5537648716/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5314507024/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5309382434/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5309360744/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5308324218/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stcknthmmnt/5537328168/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

City Life by k0l0k0y, on Flickr


MBS Predawn by bing dun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by wisnuhy, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by wisnuhy, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543490596/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543127797/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djpr/5540287950/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djpr/5540294014/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River & the Cityscape – an update by williamcho, on Flickr


This is Singapore No. 13C - Esplanade Library by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5540425237/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5542074689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5280628166/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5065100711/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## JoSin

View from Ion Sky:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoyh/5541535205/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2458561701/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2460956743/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2444701843/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2436819446/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2396058274/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2339932735/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2291289710/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5540379338/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5517521404/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5488830271/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5482244109/sizes/l/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5546046177/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5541663161/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5537132199/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiephotography/5427874989/sizes/l/
A city within a garden:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5377288506/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiephotography/5479269580/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5445277130/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosrusspix/5541240967/in/set-72157626304020012/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/absgonzales/5547198260/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/absgonzales/5475238590/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

This is Singapore No. 17 - EZ50 MUSIC HOUSE by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr


This is Singapore No. 6 - Night CityScape by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capellahotels/5549391017/in/set-72157626199795005/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/capellahotels/5549976278/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qrksp3/5551400389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5546270561/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicken/5552358104/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/niqkelodean/5517248374/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewmak/5548928014/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahhlifesante/5547635069/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Chicken®, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by fusiondub, on Flickr


2011-03-19 at 20-55-45 by notaboutwill, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicken/5554647859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5553038385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/punch/5532439965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/singaporepolytechnic/5553148848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelatkinson/5552195462/


----------



## christos-greece

This is Singapore No. 18 - City on the Move by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr


Singapore 17th March 2011 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

Singapore is so nice. Maybe I should move there in the future lol.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardust96/5555730264/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5553634746/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5552923227/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5552346125/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5558105112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfekim/5543050689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnarin/5557334965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnarin/4079830788/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnarin/4079073573/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5555701143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josecarlo1129/5550519117/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaljourney/5558053790/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaljourney/5555634738/in/photostream/


----------



## rain21

beautiful,


----------



## SO143

Bright Lights by justin.thong, on Flickr


Skyline by justin.thong, on Flickr


The Esplanade by justin.thong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City skyline by jtann3435, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful captures..


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Mael0331, on Flickr


Singapore skyscrapers by clara & james, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Singapore Earth Hour 2011:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gooji/5562145972/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5561665300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5555944638/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5506228142/sizes/l/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiephotography/5465367440/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reggiephotography/5457810504/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5561469482/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5431139316/sizes/l/in/set-72157625148869669/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5502455694/sizes/l/in/set-72157625148869669/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5553623492/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scintt/5563805982/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre-marius/5559557990/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre-marius/5558974981/in/set-72157626225876065/


----------



## henry hill

*JoSin*, *Vrooms* magnificent pictures. 

:cheers2:


----------



## Vrooms

henry hill said:


> *JoSin*, *Vrooms* magnificent pictures.
> 
> :cheers2:


Thank you!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Night Series by POTICS, on Flickr


Standing Tall by k0l0k0y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colors of the night by motiqua, on Flickr


Singapore CBD by motiqua, on Flickr


Old Supreme Court by motiqua, on Flickr


----------



## SingaporeCity

http://static.flickr.com/5251/5392878610_53686732e2_b.jpg









http://static.flickr.com/2493/3950991438_0695b46f7a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://static.flickr.com/2173/2513072253_9db9ec940a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://static.flickr.com/2650/3839798840_c20e8d760f_z.jpg









http://static.flickr.com/3264/2539494675_4a9ee9d05a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://static.flickr.com/5029/5563159459_605773b05c_z.jpg









http://static.flickr.com/5204/5381031438_c778b30d96_z.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5561674334/in/set-72157623240325123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5567971327/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5567884049/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5568552774/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmoloney/5567536487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5520059587/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5560120523/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5506253327/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Boardwalk - DSC_7469 by Dadida, on Flickr


Artscience museum - DSC_7391 by Dadida, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5569822625/in/set-72157626252272513/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5559150069/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4987432065/in/set-72157614587563995/


----------



## JoSin

Thanks Henry!

More pictures:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/5573577499/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5567632465/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5570909263/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5493703909/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4898925213/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5370004902/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5300220334/sizes/l/
Not every city is perfect, even in clean and modern Singapore, there are parts of city that looks abandoned and are left to decay.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5241070994/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/4802357228/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5420898667/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/3362421775/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/4744534359/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5280557698/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/4696323986/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/4055551570/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5327089088/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scintt/5574562962/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnogues/5573598267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnogues/5574184538/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5574662362/


----------



## christos-greece

This is Singapore No. 21 - Waiting by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr

Swissotel The Stamford Singapore by ~Yapster~, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildconstraint/5577596161/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnogues/5574186760/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnogues/5573599231/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape by ThePirateM, on Flickr

Padang HDR.  by Guan Hua., on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Great i love it :cheers:


----------



## no fly zone

nice


----------



## ezin

wooow so awesome !! i have question please about the visa to Singapore i am Tunisian but i live in Qatar so if i want to come should i have a visa before or what ? if yes how much for one week ?


----------



## tonyboy

*visa requirements for foreign visitors...*

^^..singapore by far is the most hospitable and friendly country my wife and i have ever visited...


there's shopping....interesting places to see....and the shopping, delicious ..varied food and accommodations are within one's budget..




> should i have a visa before or what ? if yes how much for one week ?


before you go ezin...*click and check this link out*...... enjoy your stay..:cheers:












.


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Sprawl by Purple_man, on Flickr

Chinatown & the Cityscape by night – an update by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Nice pictures Christos!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5515459760/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skgoh/5582019696/sizes/z/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5577019680/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5436823402/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5397561563/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5492031273/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5191329423/sizes/l/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5584728723/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5584590370/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5579617189/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5576927979/in/set-72157624637171309


----------



## christos-greece

SINGAPORE CBD Cityscape+ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM by zoompict (pro account expire soon), on Flickr

Chinatown & the Cityscape by day – an update by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctheisinger/5588580185/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrian_walter/5560524786/in/set-72157626332465220


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzsfotografix/5590061773/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_red_dot/5475478870/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deletio/5589696488/


----------



## christos-greece

Garden City by Purple_man, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer at Night by zoompict (pro account expire soon), on Flickr


IMG_3522_webcopy by Mark Arcega, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rukasu1/5592756282/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rukasu1/5592169037/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rukasu1/5592155041/in/set-72157626435351180









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rukasu1/5592149913/in/set-72157626435351180/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Singapore by grafixen, on Flickr


CDB twilight by Xue Zhe, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/5591298826/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5592012231/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reaganchen/5592244752/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reaganchen/5591631489/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

_3100_DSC2962bw copy by mingthein, on Flickr


Skyline from Boat Quay by Rukasu1, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolokoy/5592367982/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5397892246/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oversoul_xxiv/5397291729/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nshj/5387363943/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roannamedina/5580182126/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5595647898/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5594997489/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5574207515/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2599579873/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attitudedjon/5599489531/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2513072253/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2080321612/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5581359480/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5506306846/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/1587102091/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/1589116166/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/2086744326/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_cellar/1438550470/sizes/z/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos, especially the first one


----------



## Vrooms

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photos, especially the first one


thanks!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscapes by andrew ^^, on Flickr


C Helix MBS Artscience YS 5799_HDR by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5624865004/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st33v0/5634408385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_howey_/5494853420/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5633341608/


----------



## Persi

Vrooms said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/st33v0/5634408385/


I love this pic :cheers: WOoOW, thanks


----------



## Vrooms

Persi said:


> I love this pic :cheers: WOoOW, thanks


Your welcome!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/5634917598/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donalone/5626091543/


----------



## SingaporeCity

*Singapore*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5185/5638018990_6cbf9ecb99_b.jpg










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5638018994_44c8f028be_b.jpg


----------



## JoSin

Street scenes:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleq/3777819807/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleq/3774569559/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleq/4247337059/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/5613185414/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleq/3775790246/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5626316710/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daran_kandasamy/5631496397/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleq/4199364782/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5341885451/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

singapore_concrete&leaves-35 by srkgv, on Flickr


Twilight City by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by mailchandar, on Flickr


Infinity Pool by Tee Bui, on Flickr


----------



## nvc

Wow! Many new nice buildings since I was there in Jan 2010!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlie-tan/5643345487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjojoejoey/5083468300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5641830374/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5638464518/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore CBD Skyline by | zharistic |, on Flickr


C Helix Artscience_5806_HDR by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Thanks for the photos! Amazing pics!

Here are some pics of the city life of Singaporeans:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcui/5553399669/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcui/5613870921/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcui/5614440330/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5614426294_9bc261271e_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5637340559/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcui/5607280090/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5634555730/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamal75/5542609534/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamal75/5359032350/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcui/5640929005/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/donalone/5623724078/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyr100/5627428220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyr100/5626846675/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyr100/5605859116/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyr100/5605864920/in/photostream/


----------



## ncon

Some pics that I took back in Dec 2010


----------



## Vrooms

^^nice pictures!!


----------



## ncon

Vrooms said:


> ^^nice pictures!!


thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Esplanade by Pawan Pandey, on Flickr


The Sands Mall by Pawan Pandey, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Pawan Pandey, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680822828/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680819358/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680831114/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680827680/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maduarte/5684823417/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maduarte/5675644963/in/set-72157626490486475/


----------



## christos-greece

S'pore skyline by SpunkyLilPanda, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Top of Marina Bay Sands by klausey, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Nice pictures christos!! I can't wait till the gap in the skyline fills up!!


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/5674665788/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuis_imaging/5690205684/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5686954128/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5671417988/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuis_imaging/4691706751/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuis_imaging/4577098082/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## JeDarkett

Just amazing...


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/explicitworks/2398772908/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/explicitworks/2397946195/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5692071676/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5691500111/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5691499311/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5691498465/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5688960342/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5659219297/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arvinlim/5625184492/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arvinlim/5689991670/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arvinlim/5605250344/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolthought/5616178183/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Sharath., on Flickr


Singapore at Night by chamberlain_tim, on Flickr


IMG_3221_resize by Eldon B. Tenorio, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeteh/5684788295/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodelmendoza/5692369183/


----------



## christos-greece

S'pore skyline by SpunkyLilPanda, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by Javi y Lorna, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5691498973/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/5691500111/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/myna_bird/5675229399/in/set-72157626496405247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jude_revilles/5417777551/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jude_revilles/5468046070/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jude_revilles/5525978728/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

I am tall by andrew ^^, on Flickr


Laser show at the Marina #2. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


IMG_3203_resize by Eldon B. Tenorio, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5698066441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodelmdelapena/5700223758/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702285697/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cw_ye/5696444578/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5698812648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5693336286/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5698256637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chekyong/5698801192/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5705635898/









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5503220796_2bafd0996b_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River, the limelight of Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr


Cityscape by Sean Lowcay (sealow08), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5686954128/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5705998481/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by madhawk-clk's, on Flickr


Untitled by madhawk-clk's, on Flickr


Untitled by madhawk-clk's, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sprengben/5709823234/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncat1/5707788402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bembe/5709120355/


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Barrage Night HDR by 星期三, on Flickr


singapore night by mokemao, on Flickr


Night in Singapore by Randy Kencana, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## dnh310

christos-greece said:


> Marina Barrage Night HDR by 星期三, on Flickr
> 
> 
> singapore night by mokemao, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Night in Singapore by Randy Kencana, on Flickr


 
These photos are awesome! :bow:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/osocan/5709734179/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pavithrachihan/5712285595/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5713744780/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702286699/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archisculpture/5706316432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncat1/5707224413/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stay-happy/5616227419/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Panoramic by ShermanC, on Flickr


Esplanade & Raffles City. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5707382243/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5713689553/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chelsham/5619730164/sizes/l/in/photostream/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5705093736/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5695806504/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5700257158/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5700669094/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharat_subbaraman/5610933088/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandogros/5709635226/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharat_subbaraman/5600333168/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharat_subbaraman/5600276980/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Igor L.

*Port of Singapore*
































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567818


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5717319213/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraginal/5713228056/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saanjay/5718733224/


----------



## GreatHeights

A modern metropolis with gorgeous skyline!


----------



## christos-greece

The Boardwalk of MBS. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


Singapore Nights Central Business District Long Exposure Night Photography Landscape by Nino Cinco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When the blue hour stood still by Mel Mijares, on Flickr


Untitled by michaelhebb, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rothakur/5722690159/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombruen1/5721096262/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiniterandomity/5723612168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5720460663/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5718227002/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdnyte/5728046205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5717681401/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

HDR Marina Bay by 星期三, on Flickr


ESPLANADE SINGAPORE : Theater on the Bay Extra Wide : by zoompict (pro account expire soon), on Flickr


Enjoying The View by Trim Reaper, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730278746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infiniterandomity/5723624456/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City Skyline  by FirdauSam, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands, Art&Science Museum, Helix Bridge, Singapore Skyline, 16 May 11 by kmsim, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730731062/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombruen1/5726783734/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tutukun/5730370095/in/photostream/


----------



## Igor L.

Singapore is my favorite city in Asia. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay* is one of the world's busiest arts centres, officially opened on 12 October 2002. This architectural icon with its distinctive twin shells, is sited within Singapore's civic district, just by Marina Bay at the mouth of the Singapore River.














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567818


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice pictures!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncoon/5733825548/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncoon/5733278871/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncoon/5733283629/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncoon/5722173943/in/photostream/


----------



## Igor L.

Vrooms said:


> Nice pictures!!:cheers:


Thanks=))


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline 1 by Mukul Banerjee (www.mukulbanerjee.com), on Flickr


Singapore Skyline 2 by Mukul Banerjee (www.mukulbanerjee.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5738154135/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5738714844/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5721363398/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline 3 by Mukul Banerjee (www.mukulbanerjee.com), on Flickr


When you have 2 photographers who are bored, they go around taking shots by ponnifer, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbroughton/5739492916/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbroughton/5738402778/in/set-72157626635556327


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5705998481/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5732574857/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5731435455/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5725595901/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

to work by Jazpar, on Flickr


Spin by night86mare, on Flickr


A Blend of Old & New... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5741006475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5700669094/in/photostream/


----------



## Persi

I love this city, looks very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape by ThePirateM, on Flickr


Singapore by Night.. by ĵüŋđŶ, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dantehlim/5746101101/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stay-happy/5741869237/


----------



## christos-greece

Lights, Camera, and Long Exposure... by AbhijeetVardhan, on Flickr


CDB from MBS by Sean Lowcay (sealow08), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctheisinger/5749387030/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctheisinger/5748722885/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctheisinger/5746495370/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctheisinger/5737336006/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obiast/5753513336/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fitri-agung/5752783131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelreportage/5752237689/


----------



## christos-greece

What a day.... by +++ Atan Chua +++, on Flickr


Singapore Chinatown @ Sunset... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5753252087/in/set-72157626668098727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainbrian/5726588012/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5754377337/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5754929890/


----------



## dnh310

^^ mg:!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline View from Marina Barrage - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Singapore Merlion Park at Night - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^Wow!! The first pic is really nice!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5754613919/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dxsibo/5754958789/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5751036708/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5758794454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuis_imaging/5757729485/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5749424645/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5755864545/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5734061576/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dekada80/5730309132/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-image357/5740271283/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Artscience Museum. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


To The City by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5728473348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5715973182/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5755519440/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## Vrooms

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics


thank you!!


----------



## christos-greece

singapore skyline at night by krithix, on Flickr


Singapore CBD Sunset by Lil Snoop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Up in the Sky by genki_geek, on Flickr


Singapore at Night by anhgemus, on Flickr


Overbearing by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaunrichardson/5766649941/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/red-shift/5767642251/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767816549/


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete Jungle. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


Mall_3 @ Orchard Road, Singapore by Mukul Banerjee (www.mukulbanerjee.com), on Flickr


Mall @ Orchard Road, Singapore by Mukul Banerjee (www.mukulbanerjee.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5771059636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoncat1/5708192782/


----------



## dnh310

Wow! The last picture is simply amazing! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Barrage @ Dusk by zoompict (pro account expire soon), on Flickr


View from Singapore Flyer by deementr!, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

dnh310 said:


> Wow! The last picture is simply amazing! :applause:


thanks!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricaw/5780140659/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/necboyy/5776009801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/necboyy/5745833661/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5779225633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongjunhao/5781112434/


----------



## christos-greece

A room with a view. by WorldPixels, on Flickr


Marina Bay by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

renzhee said:


> Flickr is an amazing website, there are so many wonderful pictures.


I agree!! Its a great website:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5831532892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5798379861/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5832952646/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fansofchangi/5832030999/


----------



## nvc

pics by me, last night:


----------



## Sergey_A

Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by _sami123, on Flickr


the-fullerton by Rabid Squirrel Ninja, on Flickr


Central-businiess by Rabid Squirrel Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## nvc

*Singapore pics by me*

I am in the picture, shot automatically:


----------



## Vrooms

^^Love the first pic!!!


----------



## dnh310

I agree.


----------



## nvc

Thanks, that means I "act" quite well 

















Pics by me


----------



## nvc

Pics by me


----------



## Vrooms

nvc said:


> Thanks, that means I "act" quite well
> Oh, so the guy in the pic is you??


----------



## nvc

Vrooms said:


> Oh, so the guy in the pic is you??


yes, I let the camera do automatically


----------



## dnh310

nvc said:


> Pics by me


^^ This picture is truly amazing. :applause:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i want back to this beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Business District by jzsfotografix, on Flickr


Central-businiess by Rabid Squirrel Ninja, on Flickr


central-busy-district by Rabid Squirrel Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy Day Cityscape in Singapore by SangHoon Pak, on Flickr


Urban calm. by digitalpimp., on Flickr


----------



## SingaporeCity

*Singapore*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3051/5835847160_c410ecb74e_z.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3482/5838287651_d668ec3c65_z.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/5841608706_f0b800bd5b_z.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3341/5814535471_45c42e60ff_z.jpg









http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/z...orts/Transport_in_Singapore-Sentosa-image.jpg
​


----------



## christos-greece

The streets of Chinatown, Singapore. by Reggie Wan, on Flickr


Concrete jungle by digitalpimp., on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## dnh310

^^ I agree! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

City & moon by CK_Expresso, on Flickr


View from Marina Bay Sands Hotel by ali trisno pranoto, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Clarke Quay*



















Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great shots especially the second one at night


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline by haro_v4, on Flickr


CBD by EricRP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Outside by CK_Expresso, on Flickr


City Lights by night86mare, on Flickr


My Fair City by architecturel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Alexander Macfarlane, on Flickr


All-In by Scintt, on Flickr


Misty Merlion by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by haro_v4, on Flickr


----------



## nvc

more pics by me:


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool and very nice shots


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3751 by george_in, on Flickr


One Raffles Place by 7th_wave, on Flickr


View from 1 Altitude_4388 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

AI2K5410-a by keeyew, on Flickr


Central - Across Clark Quay by allansoul, on Flickr


City Lights by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## nvc




----------



## Sergey_A

Photo by me


----------



## JeDarkett

Nice pictures, Singapore is my city!!!


----------



## christos-greece

The ArtScience Museum by 713 Avenue, on Flickr


Home Rushers by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abbeym/5851442951/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeshmengi/5843765975/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5871673845/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5871819222/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5864002634/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rabidsquirrelninja/5831135946/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5859632699/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5860178700/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5831958853/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/speed-timer/5703793230/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful photos....


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur Night View by naza1715, on Flickr


City life by aalim, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaffles/5872290649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reu1989/5847635321/


----------



## christos-greece

Captivating Singapore by Mel Mijares, on Flickr


View from Fort Canning park by Sami Taipale, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billiecordova/5650367722/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brybraza/5852791014/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyrn/5822682251/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalvinrusli/5714888115/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhgemus-photography/5873590286/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalvinrusli/5863101864/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shadowlands/5852917946/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gordonator_sg/5879631800/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zasmiarel/5880662546/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepusg/5877761903/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shatteringdreams/4413868708/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shadowlands/5880964573/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shadowlands/5852347309/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

CR2 Fireworks by jerrickasinas, on Flickr


Singapore Downtown Skyline 1 by jefftan.geo, on Flickr


Singapore Downtown Skyline 1 by jefftan.geo, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ningaloo/5881384517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ningaloo/5881905658/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlam18/5884126125/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline from Helix bridge, Singapore by cphdk, on Flickr


Sunset near the Singapore Skyline by Urfantasyguy, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Bill Murray EarthPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^Wow i love the last two pics!!!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brongaeh/5869280927/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brongaeh/5869284715/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Central - Across Clark Quay by allansoul, on Flickr


Night Out by arkialex08, on Flickr


Misty Merlion by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

City chaos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purance/5889391007/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hugociss/5887216811/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/5876323063/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/purance/5889398537/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholashartanto/5511435146/sizes/l/in/photostream/
To paradise:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5887204632/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5741826207/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5720460663/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5687193670/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5674637939/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5602710141/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5888312856/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5885700894/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5796090828/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phismyname/5014818904/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5747056293/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerrickasinas/5803894409/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffrey_tan/5217789788/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/5616076456/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown by ***roham***, on Flickr


Singapore Downtown Core by deep_debroy, on Flickr


Singapore Downtown by deep_debroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life @ Singapore's China Town - Abuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. by Ragstatic, on Flickr


Singapore Buddha Tooth Relic Temple: BUDDHA in the CITY : by zoompict, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline, post-fireworks by hyperren, on Flickr


NDP 2011 NE Show 3 by e3lipse, on Flickr


NDP 2011 NE Show 3 by e3lipse, on Flickr


NDP 2011 NE Show 3 by e3lipse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artscience FW montage_3812 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


The Night That The Lights Never Went Out | Part 6 | Singapore by naza1715, on Flickr


Artscience skyline_3835 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Night That The Lights Never Went Out | Part 12 | Singapore by naza1715, on Flickr


The Night That The Lights Never Went Out | Part 11 | Singapore by naza1715, on Flickr


Merlion Cityscape by worm600, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Here's a collection of Singapore photos from 2010 and 2011:


Public art 1 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Burning a hole? by AmstelBright, on Flickr


No light at the end of the tunnel 2 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Inflated smile by AmstelBright, on Flickr


A different music stage by AmstelBright, on Flickr


No boat, no Zeppelin... by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Smokers alley by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Water Lily by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Urban jungle or green building? by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Laser-scanning boat? by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Mirrored sunset by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Singapore River - Boat Quay - Panorama by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by night by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Public art 2 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Watching, waiting... by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Light at the end of the tunnel by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands hotel in Singapore by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_gregory/6017170445/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasse_e/6015075550/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasse_e/6014528959/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasse_e/6014528065/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasse_e/6015073132/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reu1989/5995306602/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5978498063/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5974320664/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5996364639/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/5987435687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## TEHR_IR

Wonderfull city!!


----------



## autskai

Perfect city!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful city! Is there a max height limit in Singapore? If so, why is that?


----------



## Mith252

^^ The city area is the landing path for one of the main military air base so there is a height limit.


----------



## JoSin

Yeah too bad we are both a city and a country, we have to squeeze everything together. Anyway, thanks for the comments guys. Its also Singapore's 46th year of independence today. Happy Birthday!


----------



## christos-greece

CBD Skyline by OzGFK, on Flickr


Singapore City Skyline Viewed from Marina Barrage by gyverchangphotos, on Flickr


Ion Orchard Singapore n Marriot Hotel in Panorama View by zoompict, on Flickr


----------



## pte1643

RafflesCity said:


> I like the 2nd pic you posted Christos! Shows the stunning Parkview Square Building - a less photographed section of the CBD that promises to be a new growth area in the future


I love the area around there, I've stayed in the hotel just infront (in Christos's linked photo) now called Landmark Village, but was known as the Golden Landmark when I was there.

Bugis is fantastic, we need more pictures from around there.


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Singapore really well-organized, green and clean...


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0593 by dama_de_noche, on Flickr


IMG_0566 by dama_de_noche, on Flickr


Orchard by TGKW, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/6017478887/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/6024403697/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/6029227928/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC edited_4010 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Singapore City by 15-85, on Flickr


NDP 2011_6679 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1672~ by AnnaCcw, on Flickr


IMG_1695~ by AnnaCcw, on Flickr


IMG_1652~ by AnnaCcw, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapor3/6042980527/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/agentshoots/6042248544/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapor3/6049476533/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fusiondub/6032374817/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fusiondub/6035411001/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6036636784/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6011279416/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randytan/5991594014/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reu1989/5899037103/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirksiang/5946105288/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6049585155/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4259946018/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3889891397/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3940295137/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Sun-cooled by Marc Rauw., on Flickr


Postcard from Singapore by Sasha Tivanov, on Flickr


Rainy day in Singapore by CW Ye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 7 by I.S.S, on Flickr


City of gold by @Sami, on Flickr


MBS Boardwalk And LV Floating Island (DSC_0203_4_5) by Schristia, on Flickr


walkway at Marina Bay,Singapore by pejal90, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Amazing updates....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Esplanade, Singapore Flyer, and Marina Bay Sands at night. Taken from Esplanade bridge by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Night by desser1974, on Flickr


Esplanade bridge and CBD from Esplanade Park at night. by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Singapore Cable Car*














































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/singapore-cable-car.html


----------



## Igor L.

*Sentosa*

Butterfly Park, Underwater World...














































































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/sentosa.html


----------



## Dr Gonzo

quality pictures of the parrots!


----------



## JoSin

Did someone change the title of the thread? Singapore is spelled wrongly. Any mod would kindly change for me? Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Now i saw the title... "Sinagpore"?



Restless by night86mare, on Flickr


Gardens by the Bay_7666 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


"What company should be buy today" by Tranquil Night, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

2_*Dr Gonzo*
Bonus - My old pics of parrots from Bali Bird Park: http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/10/bali-bird-park.html
==============================================================================

Singapore City 









^^ Singapore's original name - Singapura - meaning "lion city" or "kota singa".














































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/singapore-city.html


----------



## christos-greece

Louis Vuitton @ Marina Bay Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr


Vivo City 5th Anniversary_8458 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by hinikuru, on Flickr


marina bay sands by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


Marina bay by Harry Pardosa, on Flickr


----------



## PassarodeFerro

I love Singapore!!!


----------



## MaTech

Igor L. said:


>


Amazing, the cable car from iside the building...


----------



## catuira

I love the photos here specially the parrots, made my day


----------



## catuira

Suntec City









Raffles Place


















Near Bonham St.









Marina bay sands mall


----------



## JeDarkett

Solar Cells?


----------



## Mith252

^^ Yup, it is to power the fans and the lights for the night time.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore CBD skyscrapper by gw.wang, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton @ Marina Bay Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr


Marina bay by Harry Pardosa, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Colonial architecture in Singapore*































































^^ Saint Joseph's Church, Roman Catholic church in Singapore. It is located along Victoria Street in the Rochor Planning Area, within the Central Area of Singapore's central business district.
The church was constructed from 1906 to 1912 with its foundation-stone laid two years earlier. The building was built in the Gothic style by the Portuguese Mission.









































































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/12/colonial-architecture-in-singapore.html


----------



## christos-greece

A sunset by coincidence by Shutter wide shut, on Flickr


Miniature Football by smallorangebox, on Flickr


A Clichéd Skyline by Shutter wide shut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay, SIngapore by chetumz, on Flickr


Marina Bay, Singapore by chetumz, on Flickr


----------



## PassarodeFerro

wonderful! flawless Places!


----------



## NICK CH+

Singapore is like Switzerland, with warm weather.:applause:


----------



## Guest

^^ Yes. That's what I thought too. Stay here for 5 years and we'll see if the 2 of you still think so.


----------



## Linguine

Excellent!....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

North Bridge Road, Singapore by Shutter wide shut, on Flickr


Sea - Cityscape by Nikon_D90_User, on Flickr


The City Stirs by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## catuira




----------



## Dr Gonzo

Simon91 said:


> ^^ Yes. That's what I thought too. Stay here for 5 years and we'll see if the 2 of you still think so.


jeez


----------



## Guest

^^ Why? All I'm trying to do is encourage the over excited ones here to be a bit realistic. Photographs do not reflect the full reality of ANY place and calling Singapore (or anywhere else) 'flawless', or in this very context, an equivalent of Switzerland, is just immature and rushed. I know because I'm guilty of having done that myself.

Especially that the hype over many aspects of Singapore has been quite aggressive and the image of the place is seriously skewed. Yes, enjoy the images but don't judge a book by its cover.

My $0.02.


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Singapore_0237 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Untitled by sanjah, on Flickr


New development in progress next to Suntec City... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## catuira




----------



## christos-greece

Floating City by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape With Garden by the Bay (98cm * 41cm) by gw.wang, on Flickr


Untitled by sanjah, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Chinatown Streets por Eduardo Mariz, no Flickr


Chinatown Stalls 1 por Eduardo Mariz, no Flickr


Masjid Sultan Mosque (Arab Quarter) por Eduardo Mariz, no Flickr


Orchard Road por Eduardo Mariz, no Flickr

 Bugis streets por Eduardo Mariz, no Flickr


----------



## PassarodeFerro

Simon91 said:


> ^^ Why? All I'm trying to do is encourage the over excited ones here to be a bit realistic. Photographs do not reflect the full reality of ANY place and calling Singapore (or anywhere else) 'flawless', or in this very context, an equivalent of Switzerland, is just immature and rushed. I know because I'm guilty of having done that myself.
> 
> Especially that the hype over many aspects of Singapore has been quite aggressive and the image of the place is seriously skewed. Yes, enjoy the images but don't judge a book by its cover.
> 
> My $0.02.


 
hno: Because U know the reality, that means we cant admire the pix? Here in Brazil we have a lotz problems but we still admire our own country. Fica Dica


----------



## Guest

^^



Simon91 said:


> Especially that the hype over many aspects of Singapore has been quite aggressive and the image of the place is seriously skewed. *Yes, enjoy the images* but don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## gossipboychinoi

JoSin said:


> Singapore was once a boring place i must admit. But now it is really changing. We are hosting Grand Pix world's first night race on Sep18 and youth olympics is coming to singapore in 2010. We are currently building two IRs ( casinos) and these will definitely add to the buzz of the city. I dont feel bored living in Singapore, although there will be much more things to discover and do when you live in a much bigger country, i must add. It is the same as living in a city!
> 
> When was the last time you were in Singapore? I dont think we view the Westerners as the highest up on the hierarchy, although many take up high positions in the commercial sector. Indians are one of Singapore's four main races, and they are never percieved as the lowest. Bangladeshis and Fillipinos in Singapore are mostly construction workers and domestic helpers and its up to one to one to decide on where you place them on the "hierachy". In my opinion all the foreigners in Singapore all equal, and they are just here to make a living, including the Africans.



I'd beg to disagree. Years ago, I believe this would apply to most Filipino migrants workers in Singapore. Nowadays, Filipinos hold key positions in the business and commercial sectors. To cite, my brother has been residing and working in Singapore for years now. He is working for an pre-need firm there. His wife, also a Filipina, is a permanent resident and is working for a leading financial institution there. My cousin works as a computer programmer there, in addition to that. 

I can't believe such prejudices exist in a modern society like SG. I respect your views though.


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline singapore_0242 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Untitled by sanjah, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer :: Cityscape by Nikon_D90_User (Away for Vacation), on Flickr


----------



## mark.austin

We have seen the drastic change in Singapore in last 10 years. World class Architect and Skycrapers are simply the best in the globe. Just imagine how far Singapore will be in next 10 years.


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the wonderful updates, magnificent skyline shots...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline #8 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


singapore skyline by chrisdebruyn, on Flickr


"Lion City" - Singapore Skyline by glenespn - photography, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear

Love Singapore! If Singapore grows is it going to acquire land/island or through more reclaimation??


----------



## skyridgeline

teddybear said:


> Love Singapore! If Singapore grows is it going to acquire land/island or through more reclaimation??


I think they are going start tearing down the stuffs built in the 50s,50,70s and 80s.


----------



## Rekarte

everywhere said:


> Is it with the small land area they have? :nuts:


Singapore is more than CBD


----------



## christos-greece

.cloudy night. by mr suhaimi, on Flickr


Untitled by jonnyzhiming, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by zaichina, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Rekarte said:


> Singapore is more than CBD


That I agree and I will post more photos out of the CBD. )


----------



## JoSin

skyridgeline said:


> I think they are going start tearing down the stuffs built in the 50s,50,70s and 80s.


We wont. We have been conserving lots of old buildings. Anyway, there are still lots of unused reclaimed land, mostly at the downtown core of the city, and most of the development will be focused at Marina Bay within the next 10 years.


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/6788891402/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/6678430451/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/6961637029/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/7038677649/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7116111931/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949357674/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/6944079107/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7031105491/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/6714787943/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/6714790399/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7084688529/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7106640667/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7177626648/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7167872016/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte

JoSin said:


> That I agree and I will post more photos out of the CBD. )


Pls do it!
I want so much to see pics from residential zones:yes:


----------



## catuira

Singapore Changi Airport, Singapore Airlines A380


----------



## mochaholic

Duxton Hill, Singapore by jodino8, on Flickr


La Salle College of Art by zat_asyraff, on Flickr


20110725_P7256053 Haji Lane by mikeleecs, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Gonzo

catuira said:


> Singapore Changi Airport, Singapore Airlines A380


like it :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Photowalk by RoysPhotography, on Flickr


Marina Bay Photowalk by RoysPhotography, on Flickr


Singapore cityscape by torment1, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline

by zweizwei hosted on vimeo.com
39557378


----------



## christos-greece

Dance of Light - (Singapore) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


China Town at night - Singapore. by JohnC 97, on Flickr


Blue Sky @ Singapore Mirina Bay Sands_5979 by wsboon, on Flickr


Marina Bay Photowalk by RoysPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful night shots. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Night Bridge by night86mare, on Flickr


singapore skyline by loop_oh, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Alan Wu., on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Beautiful night shots. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Blue Hour Skylines by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Skyline -near Singapore Bay by ELMEVIJO, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by travellersbug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed it is... :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

'Supertree Grove', Gardens by the Bay by ciaobrian, on Flickr


Edge by albertlaw, on Flickr


As One by Scintt, on Flickr


Skyline Singapore by Ralph Bos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by was-fuers-auge, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by ijaamm, on Flickr


Marina Bay Skyline by jefftan.geo, on Flickr


Jubilance by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## sick_n_tired

19-22 August 2012



sick_n_tired said:


> Sg Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer and MBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarke Quay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gardens by the Bay


----------



## christos-greece

Lights and lasers ... Moths and Fire by Joe Dsilva, on Flickr


Silent Observers by night86mare, on Flickr


Blue Hour in SG by Prachanart, on Flickr


The Marina Barrage by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68

christos-greece said:


> 'Supertree Grove', Gardens by the Bay by ciaobrian, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Edge by albertlaw, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scintt/7762545076/
> As One by Scintt, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7763969336/
> Skyline Singapore by Ralph Bos, on Flickr


ohh lord I love those pictures,, i would like to be on that pool at night looking singapore skyline


----------



## xolo68

christos-greece said:


> 'Supertree Grove', Gardens by the Bay by ciaobrian, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Edge by albertlaw, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scintt/7762545076/
> As One by Scintt, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7763969336/
> Skyline Singapore by Ralph Bos, on Flickr


 
i love those pictures, i wish to be in that pool at night and looking Singapore skyline


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens By The Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Criss Cross by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore_93.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape at Blue Hour by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Central Business District by Eyes of Cintamamat, on Flickr


Skyline Superlights by andré diogo moecke, on Flickr


Singapore_93.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline, Partly. by eijoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Downtown Core by Xier Barriatos, on Flickr


IMG_4197 by danheap77, on Flickr


View across Marina Bay by danheap77, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by sai_tun, on Flickr


DSCF9600 by Chris-Cox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by indikaparane, on Flickr


Marina Bay by indikaparane, on Flickr


River Lights by Fibredrive, on Flickr


IMG_4197 by danheap77, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4

Singapore CBD and Boat Quay in Motion by Anthony White (in Singapore), on Flickr


Supreme Court and City Hall by Anthony White (in Singapore), on Flickr


Raffles Place (again) by Anthony White (in Singapore), on Flickr


Raffles Quay by Anthony White (in Singapore), on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Just amazing Singapore! Althought Im not a fan of that aircraft shape building, very wierd.


----------



## christos-greece

it is all about lighting up the city by Eyes of Cintamamat, on Flickr


Boomtown by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape at Blue Hour by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Headquarters by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay by erwinsoo, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Elrin Bridge by erwinsoo, on Flickr


VIS_5534 by Priyan, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Norman Loke, on Flickr


----------



## JeDarkett

:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## christos-greece

Rivercity by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore CBD by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


Wide District by draken413o, on Flickr


singapore flyer by Pujo DY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sand by Dark_Posterize, on Flickr


Dazzlecity by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore City Skyline Along Marina Bay Boardwalk at Night - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline (Orange Theme) by Nightscape & Phenomenon by Ivan, on Flickr


Boomtown by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Chinatown Lantern Festival Celebration by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by jbarab, on Flickr


Skyline by jorge.cancela, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by jorge.cancela, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by richjjones, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Norman Loke, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Skyline by Follow 2 C, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore by Van Ray, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20

These images are really stunning.


----------



## Spurdo

Downtown Singapore by Jair65, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Beautiful pics. Singapore is so amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Skyline by Jules Em, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Formula One 2012 by Singapore Flyer - Official Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The night is still young by Navaneeth R, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Skyline panorama 2 by fritzykarl, on Flickr


Skyline panorama 3 by fritzykarl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore_Skyline_at_Night by JamesV86, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline at blue hour by erwinsoo, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Follow 2 C, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by jbarab, on Flickr


----------



## catuira

Marina Bay Sands


----------



## Spurdo

skyline by a3cervo, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Almost race time by Androided, on Flickr


Rise to the Occasion by Amaze82, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by erwinsoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Central Business District by JuzeJames, on Flickr


Art Science Musuem by JuzeJames, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by JuzeJames, on Flickr


BRILLIANCE OF CITY LIGHTS by Mark A. Pedregosa, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

View from the Barrage by Moms Wisdom, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmychuah/8035194817/sizes/l/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/lexqjj2/8032490425/sizes/l/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8030036066/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8003600015/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7930731248/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7922445550/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7862667280/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/7740622032/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8012946354/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/7894847172/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8026767722/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8023965192/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8014690534/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline and Elgin Bridge at Dusk by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


Singapore skyline lights at night by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


DSC00682 by Syafiq Sahrom, on Flickr


#panorama view of #singapore 's #skyline #iphone by slightlyfamous, on Flickr


Padang, Cityhall by alex_villegas, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

singapore skyline by mykmendez, on Flickr


MBS by mykmendez, on Flickr


skyline & esplanade by mykmendez, on Flickr


MBS by mykmendez, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Edge Class by draken413o, on Flickr


Glow Track by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous ...:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

^^ ikr? Singapore is getting better day by day.


----------



## christos-greece

Glow Track by draken413o, on Flickr


singapore skyline by mykmendez, on Flickr


Singapore skyline illuminated at night.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore_95.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Intertidal by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay Sands by erwinsoo, on Flickr


Intertidal by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline - B&W by Sha-Rail Uh-Mud, on Flickr


Skyline by ◄Halogen¶╝, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher

Singapore skyline is...Amazing :cheers:


----------



## Nigel20

Wow..these photos are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## Spurdo

The Breakaway by draken413o, on Flickr


Solar Point by draken413o, on Flickr


The 105 by draken413o, on Flickr


Welcome to the Jungle by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20

The level of development that we've seen in Singapore over the last 40 years is really amazing...Singapore has a GDP that you'd expect to see in a much larger country.


----------



## Spurdo

:cheers:


4 Skyline. Haze is humidity by rtbrown53, on Flickr


38 Skyline & Louis Vuitton store in foreground by rtbrown53, on Flickr


44 Skyline by rtbrown53, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Marina Bay - Singapore by Ronin237, on Flickr


Marina Bay - Singapore by Ronin237, on Flickr


Marina Bay - Singapore by Ronin237, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Office Blocks by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

DSC_2856 by Joel and Kylie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Ship on a Building, Water on Fire – Welcome to Singapore!!! by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


DSC_2871 by Joel and Kylie, on Flickr


Panorámica del Skyline Singapur / Singapore Skyline Panoramic by pascual86, on Flickr


Banking Hub Skyline - Singapore by SDB D3100, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Reflections by redshutterbutton, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8085188909/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8026611700/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8070496862/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8058600224/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8054761084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Skyline 2 by erwinsoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3636_2 by smith.melissa19, on Flickr


21 - Skyline, Singapore. by Alvaro Maldonado, on Flickr


26 Skyline by rtbrown53, on Flickr


The Breakaway by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## Linguine

amazing Singapore. :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

TheFuturistic said:


> Thats probably an artistic imagination. Thats the way sir. Raffles saw merlion in singapore.:lol:
> 
> @ . Josin the colonial buildings in the 1960 pic above must be clark quay for they are behind supreme court dome, cityhall clock tower and on the left side of the river. Am i right?


Nope actually it was taken from where the CBD is today, maybe somewhere around Republic Plaza. Clarke Quay is behind the old supreme court building in the background of this picture. One thing I really regretted was the huge number of colonial buildings that the government tore down to make way for modern skyscrapers. Imagine how much history was gone just like that.


----------



## JoSin

nvc said:


> I am sure I had seen some, but now I don't. Maybe my eyes were blur or my browser was lag???


I guess you saw it wrongly then.  I am sure all the forumers have the integrity to post the correct pictures and I would have noticed immediately if Chicago photos are posted here since Chicago looks so much different from Singapore. Thanks for pointing it out anyway and hope you will continue passing by this thread! Cheers.


----------



## christos-greece

Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr


singapore sunset by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


Singapore from Marina Bay Sands SkyPark by Sarmu, on Flickr


Singapore from Singapore Flyer by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

More pictures!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8381492714/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8374725789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8413222321/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8407109505/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8414922119/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Chinese New Year is coming!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8407356612/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8406264205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8407319552/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8394154250/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Chinese New Year bazzars:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8375143710/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8395018292/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8321460920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8296429568/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8413396523/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8414759893/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And they are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline from Marina Bay Sands SkyPark by consaspirations, on Flickr


Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Kaip Kine, on Flickr


Singapore from The [email protected] Skybridge by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

In this post, I will focus on the outskirts of the city area, which many of you may not be familiar with since Marina Bay, Orchard Road and Chinatown comes to your mind when Singapore is mentioned. The outskirts of the city area consists of many towns and estates, some pretty built up and dense, while there are other towns which consist of mostly landed properties. We also have the Nature Reserves, where the only remaining primary rainforest in Singapore is well-preserved in the middle of the country. We have more than 13 reservoirs, and you would be surprised at some pictures below because you always thought Singapore was just a dense concrete jungle. Enjoy!

Toa Payoh New Town, one of the towns with the highest density of population in the country.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8271778441/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8268762628/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bishan, another town on the outskirts of the city centre.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8231901477/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Telok Blangah Estate, with the city centre in the background.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8086321169/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Lower Pierce Reservoir








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/7328115134/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ang Mo Kio New Town








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/7222556942/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Clementi Town, at the western end of Singapore.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/7035039191/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Sembawang, northern Singapore.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/6534749625/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bukit Timah Nature Reserve, the remaining primary rainforest in the middle of the city. Before Singapore became independent in 1965, Singapore was mostly like this, with the exception of the city area.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/6485127113/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/5795446288/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Little Guilin, western Singapore








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/5628011962/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

An overview of the Financial District of Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr


Fractured by Guo-Xiang, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from Marina Bay Sands SkyPark by consaspirations, on Flickr


singapore sunset by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Gonzo

JoSin said:


> In this post, I will focus on the outskirts of the city area, which many of you may not be familiar with since Marina Bay, Orchard Road and Chinatown comes to your mind when Singapore is mentioned. The outskirts of the city area consists of many towns and estates, some pretty built up and dense, while there are other towns which consist of mostly landed properties. We also have the Nature Reserves, where the only remaining primary rainforest in Singapore is well-preserved in the middle of the country. We have more than 13 reservoirs, and you would be surprised at some pictures below because you always thought Singapore was just a dense concrete jungle. Enjoy!
> 
> ]


Excellent! more more more like this so nice to see the other parts rather than marina bay pics which whilst we all enjoying look at become repetative.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore at Night by elizabethtowle, on Flickr


_DSC2817-1-wm by patlawhl, on Flickr


Bridging In by Guo-Xiang, on Flickr


CT_Panorama1-wm by patlawhl, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## mochaholic

JoSin said:


> In this post, I will focus on the outskirts of the city area, which many of you may not be familiar with since Marina Bay, Orchard Road and Chinatown comes to your mind when Singapore is mentioned. The outskirts of the city area consists of many towns and estates, some pretty built up and dense, while there are other towns which consist of mostly landed properties. We also have the Nature Reserves, where the only remaining primary rainforest in Singapore is well-preserved in the middle of the country. We have more than 13 reservoirs, and you would be surprised at some pictures below because you always thought Singapore was just a dense concrete jungle. Enjoy!


WOW! Thanks @JoSin for the showcase of Singapore's heartlands and natural landscapes. Real hidden gems.


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands at Night by Willis Kingery, on Flickr


Helix Bridge and Mariana Bay by Never House, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

a storm brewing over singapore by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr

ION Orchard still holding the Thrump Card for Shopping in Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr

The Singapore River @ Clarke Quay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr

Casino and Hotels @ Resorts World Sentosa, Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Marina Bay Singapore" :: Singapore Skyline by alner_s, on Flickr


Midnight Town by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore old and new by Ross-J, on Flickr


Singapore's CBD | Untitled_Panorama1 by xunliang, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*The Year of the Snake*

DSC_0660 by |SiLeNcE|, on Flickr

_MG_6178 by WellyLim, on Flickr

River Hongbao_Feb12_07 by Marina Bay Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first pic is awesome 


Singapore Night from Skypark by PeteWynnPhoto, on Flickr


_DSC3583=wm by patlawhl, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Boat Quay, Singapore by Dragonflyz' Photos, on Flickr


City by the Bends by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Bright Lights by allaboutPlyn, on Flickr

Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay by williamcho, on Flickr

Orchard Road Street Scene - Singapore by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr

View of Singapore from the Singapore Cable Car by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Shangri-La Hotel by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Snake Lantern by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Cloud Forest by chooyutshing, on Flickr

West Coast Highway by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline 2 by Christian Loader, on Flickr


_DSC2105-wm by patlawhl, on Flickr


Singapore - Marina Bay Sands by Christian Loader, on Flickr


Skyhigh Horizons | 空高い地平 by francisling, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8340433359/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8331795759/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8332478030/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8419150186/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8439436585/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8407787095/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8178081269/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8351662171/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Happy Chinese New Year! *

Singapore International Lion Dance Competition












http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8419744600/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8425471443/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8419562394/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8426527444/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8418731271/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

MCI08 by Gopal_S, on Flickr

Singapore from Mount Faber by Sarmu, on Flickr

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by ND Strupler, on Flickr


Singapore by ND Strupler, on Flickr


Singapore by ND Strupler, on Flickr


HDR on Bay Sands | HDR,ベイ·サンズ by francisling, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Machina by Scintt, on Flickr

Faber Arising Redux [Explored] by Scintt, on Flickr

Sentosa Island Singapore by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline - B&W by Boinkboink, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline 1 by doulos67, on Flickr


Singapore by ND Strupler, on Flickr


Stone & Steel by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore, Marina Bay by Club Croaziere, on Flickr


Singapore's Skyline by Boy Daniel, on Flickr


In Love by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Color 2 by Zenith57, on Flickr


----------



## emyrr3096

Uniquely Singaporekay: never got bored to visit Singapore on June or December


----------



## Nigel20

Wonderful pics!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

The Louis Vuitton Island Maison by ystan, on Flickr

Dragonfly Sculptures by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Resorts World Sentosa | Singapore by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Night Skyline by andrewkwee, on Flickr


Singapore City Skyline by chooyutshing, on Flickr


View from the Top of Esplanade - Theatres on the Bay at Night by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore 2013 by woOoly, on Flickr

Singapore 2013 by woOoly, on Flickr

Singapore 2013 by woOoly, on Flickr

Singapore 2013 by woOoly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Xavi_kun, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Xavi_kun, on Flickr


CITIBLU by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore Night Skyline by andrewkwee, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

East Coast Park by Roasturkey, on Flickr

Sheraton Towers Singapore—ION Orchard by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

Marina Barrage by me~umar, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

golden wave by eaturiano, on Flickr

Snakerun by draken413o, on Flickr

One Fullerton (Merlion + Central Business District) by -thEddie, on Flickr

Fullerton Pavillion by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Star Vista by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Vistarique - Reworked by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr

Bridging In by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tequila Sunset by pit-14, on Flickr


Singapore (622 of 874).jpg by 1000images, on Flickr


ZeissIkon_2013_02_20 045 by inmydarkcave, on Flickr


Rainy Singapore Skylines by tnkoh22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Archway by Edbert Studio, on Flickr


DSC_0071 copy by D Tan K W, on Flickr


Marina bay, Singapore by emilstefanov, on Flickr


Opposing Tensions by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*

Enterprises by Scintt, on Flickr

M.A.C.H.I.N.E. by Scintt, on Flickr

Angular City by Scintt, on Flickr

Sparkle City by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Chingay Parade 2013 was held on 23rd February 2013 in line with Chinese New Year celebrations and to celebrate the diversity of cultures in Singapore. Chingay is the largest street parade in Asia to date.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8511919134/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mianbaoren/8497268543/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bumipura/8505861438/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/enghoe/8502868644/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mianbaoren/8499847485/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

Street level city life









http://www.flickr.com/photos/billiecordova/5650367722/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8506599995/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lookatmikesphotos/6815500486/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8353065387/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasmoh93/8352583023/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

The Money Stack by night86mare, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by JesusVillalba, on Flickr


Future Paths by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Night Life by tonydelong, on Flickr


----------



## tdxer

very nice photos!


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Excellent photos lads.


----------



## christos-greece

view at night by JamesTWalker, on Flickr


city backdrop by JamesTWalker, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline HDR by m_sevim, on Flickr


Sunset from MBS by JamesTWalker, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

_1110374 by Melo Man, on Flickr

_1140018 by Melo Man, on Flickr

_1130851 by Melo Man, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

City life II









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tcsiew59/8130149157/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tcsiew59/8413978372/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tcsiew59/8277794682/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tcsiew59/8035237706/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gezhou/8398007343/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gezhou/8267052866/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gezhou/8238016136/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gezhou/7815643494/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcharvell/8426070488/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/8481299287/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8028736633/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore from Swissôtel The Stamford by Sarmu, on Flickr


After Sunset by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr


Forever After Days by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape by jzsfotografix, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Louis Vuitton by guyswhotravel, on Flickr

Singapore by guyswhotravel, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by guyswhotravel, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

R0015842 by david5stones, on Flickr

Orchard Road (1) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr

DSC_0034a by lightmeister, on Flickr

Chinese New Year lights by animal alex, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Gonzo

whre is the pic above the chinese new year lights one taken? sentosa?


----------



## JoSin

Dr Gonzo said:


> whre is the pic above the chinese new year lights one taken? sentosa?


Yes Sentosa Cove.


----------



## Vrooms

The Interlace by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Singapore Bishan Park by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Telok Blangah by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Rochester by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline at night by ChrisPearson1984, on Flickr


ClarkeQuay by Andi_aiuto, on Flickr


Crown Jewel by night86mare, on Flickr


In Singapore, the Central Area or Central Business District (CBD) (Pano) by sino238, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Lofty Flamboyance by Scintt, on Flickr

The Shoppes @ Marina Bay Sands by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Planet by chooyutshing, on Flickr

Pedestrian Overhead Bridge by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avalon by Marvin™, on Flickr


Singapore at Night by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


The Central Area or Central Business District (CBD) by sino238, on Flickr


Singapore city lights pt.5 by papaija2008, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Garden by the Bay by amitshahc, on Flickr

[email protected] north singapore by khora, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge on the Singapore River by me_ram, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by me_ram, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12

Singapore is a nice city


----------



## christos-greece

wide singapore skyline by amarino17, on Flickr


singapore skyline by amarino17, on Flickr


Sunkiss Skyline by pit-14, on Flickr


The Quick Blue Fox Jumps Over The City Skyline  by pit-14, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*360° Aerial Panorama*

^^


----------



## Vrooms

National Museum of Singapore by 177ing.yang, on Flickr
Untitled by Nic Chew, on Flickr

Overtime by Nic Chew, on Flickr

Final Cut. by Nic Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Marina Bay by _pointblanc_, on Flickr


merlion by armaggesin, on Flickr


Untitled by Fredrik Boström, on Flickr


Sunkiss Skyline by pit-14, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Fairmont Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr

Aerial view from ParkRoyal on Pickering, Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr

Queens @ Sentosa Boardwalk by Jake Wang, on Flickr

Blend In by Wolfics, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Might by pit-14, on Flickr

singapore_orchardRoad by LukeClough, on Flickr

In Botanic Gardens by dansztanko, on Flickr

singapore_sentosa by LukeClough, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Marina Bay Financial District Skyline Singapore by higherpass, on Flickr

Takeaway chicken by MoreFreeTime, on Flickr

Reflections at Keppel Bay and the marina in front by incoherent, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/6753457555/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/8501776897/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/7715034832/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/7413950660/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marthagunawan/5798554707/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe

Vrooms said:


> Final Cut. by Nic Chew, on Flickr



^^

The Giant Lotus is having dialogue with small lotuses. :nuts: :banana:


----------



## Vrooms

^^:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vrooms

Orchard Verve by night86mare, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge on the Singapore River by me_ram, on Flickr

Sungei Buloh by m4calliope, on Flickr

Black & White - Arriving at Hort Park by teddy-rised, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night @ Marina Bay Singapore_8993 by wsboon, on Flickr


Marinabay by anekphoto, on Flickr


Chinatown by mr.beaver, on Flickr


蛇年 by jerrickasinas, on Flickr


----------



## Monchhichi

*Incorporation of nature within a city*



devid777 said:


>


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice

Looking for a Delicious Viewpoint? MBS SkyPark has it all... by williamcho, on Flickr

Aerial view from ParkRoyal on Pickering, Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr

2 facades by snapshot-skopar, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—WET Daytime by W Worldwide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape by Vin PSK, on Flickr


Scapolite by night86mare, on Flickr


Marinabay by anekphoto, on Flickr


Havelock Nights by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## devid777

christos-greece said:


> Marinabay by anekphoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> It is very beautiful


----------



## Vrooms

*500TH POST*

Flamigos! by RushabhSheth, on Flickr

Louis Vuitton stealing the limelight at Marina Bay... by williamcho, on Flickr

Clarke Quay, currently Singapore's hottest night spot... by williamcho, on Flickr

One Fullerton Singapore @ Marina Bay... by williamcho, on Flickr

View of Plaza Singapura from Dhoby Ghaut Green... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline by Adrian pye, on Flickr


The Golden City by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline (2013) by kengoh8888, on Flickr


IMG_8812 by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice:cheers: Looking at the first pic and the others below it made me realise how much has change over the pas 8 years


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks kay:


----------



## Vrooms

Keppel Bay sunset by J. Chea, on Flickr

Photographer by chengkiang, on Flickr

Flower Dome by chengkiang, on Flickr

Nightlife by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2013-3 by Kabayanmark Images, on Flickr


fisheye day/night singapore panorama by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


CI2A2529 by JonCC, on Flickr


[The Year 3000] by Ashley Teo (PilotPotato), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

IMG_1851 by redsun81, on Flickr

Grassland Living by Scintt, on Flickr

Blocks by JuzeJames, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Sentosa - An Island Getaway by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of the Merlion and Singapore by anekphoto, on Flickr


Marinabay by anekphoto, on Flickr


Skyline by shuzhens, on Flickr


Singapore by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Garden by the bay by anekphoto, on Flickr

building texture by anekphoto, on Flickr

Untitled by melicacy, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Garden By The Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Wonder Full by KwokCH, on Flickr

The Crane Dance by labtamg, on Flickr

Singapore most luxurious residential by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Old School Cool vs New Gen Super Structures by Aural Asia, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by geddyteddy, on Flickr

DSC_0025a by lightmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12

A beautiful city indeed!!


----------



## christos-greece

Marinapolis by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline (Mar 2013) by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Singapore CBD by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Elgin Bridge by domo nom noms, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Chek Jawa Wetlands Boardwalk by Jake Wang, on Flickr

Clarke Quay by domo nom noms, on Flickr

From the 34th storey by domo nom noms, on Flickr

The View from across the Gardens by domo nom noms, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Fullerton Bay Hotel by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

CBD Blue by chaoticbusher, on Flickr

Marina Bay Night Kite Aerial Photography by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Lion City by TheFella, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by J|CPhotography, on Flickr


Sky Garden @ Toa Payoh Central by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


singapore evening by Ron Layters, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Landscaoe of Singapore business district by anekphoto, on Flickr

Cargo ships entering one of the busiest ports in the world by anekphoto, on Flickr

DSCF0630 by maxluo, on Flickr

Good night, Super trees by maxluo, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Vrooms

Kim Tian Rising by Scintt, on Flickr

Fullerton Gleam by Scintt, on Flickr

The Golden City by Scintt, on Flickr

Day's End by Scintt, on Flickr

Heartland Glow by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eye of the Esplanade by JVlarcus, on Flickr


Merlion Roar by JVlarcus, on Flickr


merlion park by Ron Layters, on Flickr


Landscape of the Merlion and Singapore by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

^^^^^^ Wow!! I really love Singapore :cheers:





































www.cwfoodtravel.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK

*Marina Bay Skyline Panorama*









source: www.harrytanphoto.wordpress.com


----------



## RUNBKK

www.fotoblur.com/images/186254









www.fotoblur.com/images/185717









www.fotoblur.com/images/368352









www.fotoblur.com/images/493945


----------



## Vrooms

^^Thanks for sharing:cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK

source: www.cwfoodtravel.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK

source: www.globeimages.net


----------



## RUNBKK

source: www.globeimages.net


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore Parliament House @ the Heart of the City by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr

Awesome Skyline @ Tanjong Rhu by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Upper Cross Street by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Morning Skyline by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline and Esplanade Bridge by domo nom noms, on Flickr


Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Light Concerto by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Great Perhaps by jsrgomez, on Flickr

Chinese Garden by jsrgomez, on Flickr

walking between super trees by tomzcafe, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

source: www.harrytanphoto.wordpress.com


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63042&page=2


----------



## Vrooms

War Memorial Park #1 by Dinozauw, on Flickr

View from the Cable Car by Dinozauw, on Flickr

Playing at the Padang by snapshot-skopar, on Flickr

A raised walking path inside the National Orchid Garden in Singapore by Ashish A, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63042


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise by dave_jm, on Flickr


The Flyer by kapuk dodds, on Flickr


Cosmodrome by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore: City 33 by ForwardDefensive, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Have you been to Sentosa lately? by williamcho, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore by Cruise Fans, on Flickr

Singapore financial district by anekphoto, on Flickr

Night view of OUE Bayfront @ Marina Bay from upper deck of The Fullerton Pavilion... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Lion City by TheFella, on Flickr

When The Sun Goes Down by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr

Somerset - Mandarin Gallery and H&M by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr

Mount Faber by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8533671908/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8519949937/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8507396162/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8505576843/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randytan/8419602761/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8567501197/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randytan/8296189936/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/randytan/7937053908/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/8585481198/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/7822913032/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/7276927900/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8577798261/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8534039824/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

Citadel of Light by night86mare, on Flickr

Poolview by night86mare, on Flickr

Skirmish by night86mare, on Flickr

Descent by night86mare, on Flickr

Star Vista by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

CIMG1409 by Adrian Hopgood, on Flickr

... I'm in love with you ... by Jazpar, on Flickr

sunset way by Jazpar, on Flickr

meltdown... by Jazpar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Light by night86mare, on Flickr


The Lion City by TheFella, on Flickr


The Flyer by kapuk dodds, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Typical Saturday night by i.am.leon, on Flickr

Running Man by i.am.leon, on Flickr

S.E.A. Aquarium - Resorts World Sentosa by eyesthruthelens, on Flickr

S.E.A. Aquarium - Resorts World Sentosa by eyesthruthelens, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724


----------



## Vrooms

The new skyline by moooo73, on Flickr

Black & White by moooo73, on Flickr

Sunset over Marina Bay by moooo73, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore by Jerry Van Krasten, on Flickr

Singapore by Jerry Van Krasten, on Flickr

Marina Sands - Singapore by Jerry Van Krasten, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Marina Bay Building by Julio_Palomo, on Flickr

Pushing colors to its limits can only work on RGB... by williamcho, on Flickr

Welcome to Sentosa! by Jack at Wikipedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

David & Goliath by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore by night city light by Alexpiko, on Flickr


Singapore by night by Alexpiko, on Flickr


IMG_8216 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724


----------



## Vrooms

IMG_2290 by wyliepoon, on Flickr

[2013-04-02]Shot on Film-0501 by 维鸣.온유명, on Flickr

City Crush Saga by Scholesville, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71724


----------



## christos-greece

Ultramodern by Scintt, on Flickr


IMG_2403 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


Fullerton Nights by Scintt, on Flickr


Flowers and the Fullerton by stbell75, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore Flyover by Linda Shecter, on Flickr

Marine Life Park by eggplant, on Flickr

Group Photo by tamara.craiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The second photo is just great  ...and thanks for the like :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

^^:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

Changi Airport MRT station by Xingjian, on Flickr

Bead Man on Orchard II by tamara.craiu, on Flickr

Singapore2013-182 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013-04-05 Sunset from MBS by Aaron.Cheng.TP, on Flickr


skyline by arnistm, on Flickr


Bay East Garden (Pano) by sino238, on Flickr


Singapore : Skyline by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Marina Bay Sands Observation Deck Singapore Mar 2013 by flyfshr2009, on Flickr

Singapore2013-144 by Lucaskt, on Flickr

Floating Cable Cars at Mount Faber (Singapore) by shamzrapz, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore skyline from Pearl's Hill by Synapticism, on Flickr

Central Singapore by Synapticism, on Flickr

Speakers' corner in Singapore by Synapticism, on Flickr

Government housing blocks by Synapticism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Breathe In by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


Peek-a-boo! by Arnage, on Flickr


Marina Bay at Golden Hour by Maxie Photography SG, on Flickr


Singapore at Night by nikkojazz, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

OMG - that's the first time I've seen the new Park Royal on Pickering Street - Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Vrooms

^^:cheers: A few more pics of Parkroyal on Pickering

PARKROYAL on Pickering-Dusk by hsalnat, on Flickr

The Gardens of Eden by domo nom noms, on Flickr

Such clever architecture by domo nom noms, on Flickr

When you sleep in this cage, you feel as free as a bird by domo nom noms, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

Thankyou! Singapore is one of those places where you see amazing renderings for new buildings & landmarks and they seem to just come true. I saw some pictures of the Interlace recently which nearly knocked my socks off :banana:


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## Vrooms

JayT said:


> Thankyou! Singapore is one of those places where you see amazing renderings for new buildings & landmarks and they seem to just come true. I saw some pictures of the Interlace recently which nearly knocked my socks off :banana:


The Interlace project IMO isn't really turning out as i expected it too

The Interlace by chooyutshing, on Flickr

The Interlace by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Gardens by the Bay by Plumbline, on Flickr

Singapore by Plumbline, on Flickr

(landscape) CHIJMES Hall - Singapore by royroi, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Singapore skyline by skyline2527, on Flickr

a walk in the clouds by TON70, on Flickr

Capella Singapore by skyline2527, on Flickr

Chinese Heritage Centre - Nanyang Technological University by skyline2527, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

Vrooms said:


> The Interlace project IMO isn't really turning out as i expected it too


Ditto but you have to agree it's a pretty amazing building anyway. I think I imagined the façade would be more 'glassy' , which would make the blocks seem more independent of one another. I still love it though.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Yeah....I was expecting it to be more glassy too Its still has a certain ''wow''factor about it though:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore by pisces1946, on Flickr

Singapore by pisces1946, on Flickr

Singapore by pisces1946, on Flickr

Singapore by pisces1946, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Merlion by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore sunset by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Guillermo Ábalos, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Sunset at Marina Barrage by David Gn Photography, on Flickr

Sunrise at SkyPark atop Marina Bay Sands Hotel in Singapore - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr

Sri Mariamman Hindu Temple Gopuram (Tower) in Singapore at Night - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr

Singapore hawker tables by This World Rocks, on Flickr

Singapore cranes by This World Rocks, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cityscape by My Silent Wings2010, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by sino238, on Flickr


Sunset at Marina Barrage by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Sunset After The Rain by kontroniks, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12

One of my favorite cities. Awesome pics!!


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr

Pulau Ubin_8-4-13_BZ_087 by Barry Zee, on Flickr

Kong Meng San_Temple_Singapore_7-4-13 Barry Zee 02 by Barry Zee, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Treetop walkway by ejbaurdo, on Flickr

Singapore 6-4-13 Barry Zee 210 by Barry Zee, on Flickr

20120320-24 シンガポール-158 by Kurono_xx, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Ion City by draken413o, on Flickr

Luis Vilton by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr

A racing start- singapore river by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

The Day It Didn't Rain by night86mare, on Flickr

Manta Love by night86mare, on Flickr

Caged Freedom by night86mare, on Flickr

In and Out by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Trees - East Coast Park Connectorq by Horst Kiechle, on Flickr

Orchard Road by AlfonsT, on Flickr

Kampong Glam by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Raffles hotel Singapore by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore skyline at night by lvalgaerts, on Flickr

Shophouses in Chinatown by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

ECP by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

Sri Mariamman temple in chinatown, Singapore by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Last Light by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Havelock View by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Reading Into the Night by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Trekking the Planet, on Flickr


Blue Gem by Scintt, on Flickr


The Day It Didn't Rain by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Lanterns by knv, on Flickr

Parkroyal on Pickering by knv, on Flickr

Bridge to the future by knv, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Luis Vitton by Weerakarn, on Flickr

Light Trail at Singapore by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore Twin Tower by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Sentosa 40th anniversary by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Gardens By the bay - cloud forest by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay - Blue hour light show by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

marina bay at night by gotoman, on Flickr


2013-04-12 at 22-45-35 by Raymond Chung, on Flickr


2013-04-12 at 22-42-44 by Raymond Chung, on Flickr


2013-04-12 at 22-41-10 by Raymond Chung, on Flickr


Business District at Night by Albie Dalumpines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Convergent by night86mare, on Flickr


The Reflection by Weerakarn, on Flickr


Laser Light Show at Marina Bay Sands Hotel and Casino II by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


The Day It Didn't Rain by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenoil/8650545405/sizes/z/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8643383470/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8632342544/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8601860857/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8559451973/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8552747867/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8635921013/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8637028178/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8295181732/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8591163843/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8280147586/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

Faces of Singapore

Here's a post depicting Singaporeans' lives, from all corners of the country.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ounkeo/8295185142/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8626896886/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8171325421/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8118009478/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asianinfatuation/8216147462/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7927307374/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7857973834/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7647535042/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7541795720/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7512358516/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7175439164/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/7093557627/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/weibunn/5672188106/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asianinfatuation/8215062627/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City Skyline by Fullerton Pavilion by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Clashes in the Streets by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


Luis Vitton by Weerakarn, on Flickr


Marina Bay by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cobwebs by night86mare, on Flickr


s AT SAM_0718 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


City Crush Saga (paysage version) by Scholesville, on Flickr


Singapore CBD by pk |photography, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really amazing


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Marina Bay by kasei, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by kasei, on Flickr


Caged Skies by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore City Skyline 03 by yewkwangphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Elktest

Marina Bay von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


Singapore in the jungle von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr

Botanic Garden Songapore

Botanic Garden Singapore von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


Marina Bay in the night von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


Art von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline from Pearl's Hill by Alexander Synaptic, on Flickr


Cluttered by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Canon EOS M, on Flickr


New Horizons by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## andrewortigas

JoSin said:


>


^^^^^^^^
Guys What is the name of this Mall????


----------



## Mith252

^^* Wisma Atria*.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisma_Atria‎

www.wismaonline.com/‎


----------



## Linguine

amazing Singapore. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay

amazing city , lovely shots ..


----------



## up_mc

*The Helix & Marina Bay Sands*









*Gardens by the Bay*







[my photo]


----------



## up_mc

*Light and Water Show
Marina Bay Sands *






[,y photo


----------



## vogriphach

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple by AC84









Supertree by AC84


----------



## christos-greece

Materialism by Scintt, on Flickr


Firestorm by Fibredrive, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from marina sands by John Walsh, IRELAND, on Flickr


Singapore skyline upclose by Kens_Refuge, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8645381320/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8520317702/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8519117436/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8514886677/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8499739122/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8477730745/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8458095845/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8349751404/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8193248250/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8191487293/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8188324588/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8638388928/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8124287663/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8122257989/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8096869438/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8096760944/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8058571557/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8026529578/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8131466636/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8125489356/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/8416836076/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfc25/8096722048/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.prixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.prixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984









source: http://www.prixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.prixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984









source: http://www.prixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay, Singapore by martywindle (expat yorkshire), on Flickr


Clarke Quay, Singpaore by martywindle (expat yorkshire), on Flickr


Clarke quay,Singapore by martywindle (expat yorkshire), on Flickr


----------



## jetshen

wow~~


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984


----------



## RUNBKK

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72984


----------



## bozenBDJ

Merlion Sunrise HDR by  Bryan aka Numnumball ~**, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore storm by mylo73, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer by peeandcat, on Flickr


Skyscrapers and Singapore River at Night, Singapore by dannymfoster, on Flickr


Skyscrapers and Singapore River at Night, Singapore by dannymfoster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


City Sunset by Mark A. Pedregosa, on Flickr


blue monday by khora, on Flickr


The Parliament house in Singapore by emilstefanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Hotel @ Night by prasadrajapaksha, on Flickr


A Spectacular night view of Chinatown & the Central Business District by williamcho, on Flickr


when the night falls by tomzcafe, on Flickr


Boat Quay Night @ Singapore River_1170 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Singapore's nature:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8867574142/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8877238544/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8822065868/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8910903516/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

City Life:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a10101100/8593822499/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a10101100/8588603549/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/a10101100/8589736014/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/352gb/8929411507/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/352gb/8927648350/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8875958013/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzzer/8825281964/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8822576156/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/merlijnhoek/8757799222/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


Bastions by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by twonix, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by fico86, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8944007965/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/8798705704/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8791295915/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8188569096/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8112673245/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8061453406/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8418330617/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mystical_alchemist/6677158481/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrocampo/538960009/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8835090864/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8815571039/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline by Oscar Prats, on Flickr


Singapore_93.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore_23.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore_75.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River Lights up by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore night Skyline by jiehowko, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by schossow 9691, on Flickr


Marina Bay by Wolff 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

KAP @ National Stadium, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sunset over Marina Bay by oeyvind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore my gateway to Southeast Asia! by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


City Skyline by an urban explorer, on Flickr


City Lights Burn Bright by Joel Lim | joellim.com, on Flickr


Barrage Melody by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

MBS Reflected by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Millenia Walk and Singapore Flyer by bennychun, on Flickr


Sands Singapore by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Arts and Science Museum by bennychun, on Flickr


Marina Bay by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore_Skyline by Aniruddha_Abhyankar, on Flickr


I flew over 20 hours from California to Singapore to see the world’s largest surfboard?! by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


Blue hour overlooking Singapore skyline by NashBoyDreamer, on Flickr


LazarCiti by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I flew over 20 hours from California to Singapore to see the world’s largest surfboard?! by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


Singapore_Skyline by Aniruddha_Abhyankar, on Flickr


Chinatown Rise by Scintt, on Flickr


Mirage by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

THE SMOGGY / HAZE / SMOKE EDITION :



Blue skies in March and no so blue in June, Singapore by Tatyana Kildisheva, on Flickr


Marina Bay #Haze - PSI 401 by Charles Collier, on Flickr


Smoke Out by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr


Get well soon Singapore... by ujjal dey, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

Well!! If this isn't reason enough excuse for countries in the region (Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, Philippines) to rise up and complain about Indonesia's slash and burn land clearing then I don't know what is. When one country seriously affects the health and wellbeing of another country then it becomes a MAJOR international issue. 

I know my plans to visit Singapore in the near future may be affected by this. Last thing I want is a view of smog atop Marina Sands :bash:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Luckily (or not), the reason is..... wait for it..... f****ng Riau jungle loggers icard:


----------



## Spurdo

Singapore Golden Hour Panorama by FjordPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PSI: 292 by hak87, on Flickr


CR-01_05 by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Singapore skyline with Merlion in front. by alamsterdam, on Flickr


Singapore_75.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


Singapore_74.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PSI: 323 by hak87, on Flickr


Homely Clusters by Scintt, on Flickr


CR-01_03 by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by cactii2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore - Cruising downtown by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Singapore - Cruising downtown by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands casino - Singapore by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Rooftop Infinity Pool (Night) - The Fullerton Bay Hotel Sing by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Hotel by anekphoto, on Flickr


Marina Bay by anekphoto, on Flickr


Downtown - Singapore by JagpreetSinghPhotography, on Flickr


the setting sun in singapore by Ron Layters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by zacminor, on Flickr


Downtown Marina by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore_37.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


skyline from a boat by DaleNorth, on Flickr


POM_June_A0059375U by Rajnish.Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP 13 CR2 - 8 by asaresult, on Flickr


NDP 13 CR2 - 7 by asaresult, on Flickr


NDP 13 CR2 - 6 by asaresult, on Flickr


Singapore By Night... by Minkn, on Flickr


Light up the sky by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens By The Bay by Raystinger, on Flickr


Home Sweet Haze by night86mare, on Flickr


Cityscape of Singapore <Panorama> by SKHO , on Flickr


Light Parade by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

City Alive! by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from Mount Faber by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


Singapore-38 by Sean Maynard, on Flickr


Singapore-34 by Sean Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Old Supreme Court Building by Shenghung Lin, on Flickr









Blue glass by agmayne, on Flickr


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

^^ Singapore is a beautiful city with stunning architecture and parks. I also appreciate the cleanliness which is very apparent in all the photos.


----------



## JayT

I just spent a week in SG & loved every second. I'm in the UK now but I have to say as an Aussie I feel so much more at home in Singapore.


----------



## JoSin

JayT said:


> I just spent a week in SG & loved every second. I'm in the UK now but I have to say as an Aussie I feel so much more at home in Singapore.


Thank you JayT. I guess what is different about Singapore is that it offers both the elements from the east and west. While Singaporeans are very rooted to our traditions and cultures, we embrace the western values and cultures. It is evident everywhere in the city, and thus it attracts many foreigners who want to experience what is like living in an Asian city with that western touch. Although they live far away from home, they can feel a sense of home here. You are welcome to return to Singapore anytime soon! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-By-Night-3-Edit2 by kathysimpson57, on Flickr


Singapore-city-by-night by kathysimpson57, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by dimac4, on Flickr


Singapore-45 by Sean Maynard, on Flickr


The Empire Strikes Back by JoãoFigueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

I am sure everyone is interested to know how Singapore has developed over the past few decades. Its history is very short. Other than some imperial chinese documents about Singapore in the 14th century, Singapore was basically just a small fishing village in the Malay Archipelago(Malaysia and Indonesia today), with local Malay rulers and villagers making up the entire population of Singapore. Singapore started to boom only after Sir Stanford Raffles opened up Singapore in 1819 as a British colonial port to the world, bringing in people from all over the world, Chinese, Malays, Arabs, Indians and Whites. World War 2 brought Singapore to its knees, and Singaporeans in the 1950s went through some of the most turbulent times including racial riots, attacks from neighbouring countries and communists threats. After Singapore's independence in 1965, my grandparents and parents went through one of the fastest periods of growth few people on Earth had ever experienced, and within a few decades, Singapore became what it is today.
Now I shall bring you back in time, during the post world war period, and some before-and-after photos of Singapore and how some buildings remain standing proud today, reminding us of our troubled and turbulent past, but at the same time, giving us a piece of history and heritage that we are very proud to keep.

Raffles Place, CBD, 1966.








www.flickr.com/photos/argentem[/img]
One of the greatest mistake we ever made was to destroy almost every colonial building in the CBD area to replace them with commercial towers. 
Raffles Place today.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9792866864/sizes/l/in/photostream/

SIngapore River 1930.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Many of the shophouses along the riverfront remain conserved today, along with the bridges and temples.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/biao/133225559/sizes/m/in/photostream/
Fullerton Hotel today:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielgohww/7904678878/sizes/l/in/photolist
The entire land where the F1 race is held today where the cars zoom in between commercial buildings did not exist at all in 1965. The land where Marina Bay Sands, Gardens by The Bay and Marina Bay Financial Centre was the sea only about 30 years ago. 
photo credits: ybboey flickr
































Start of the economic boom in the 1970s.









As you can see from this picture, the land ends at the centre half of the picture, and beyond that it is the South China Sea. 








Today if you get people who lived here half a century ago they would not recognise the entire Marina Bay at all.
The original coastline is at the centre of this picture. Beyond that, everything was just sea 30 years ago.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilyons/
Outside the city area, the rest of Singapore was just villages and slums in 1960s-1970s.








Today.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10326927245/sizes/l/in/contacts/

Other historical and heritage buildings in Singapore that weathered through all the storms and wars.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/totony8/2977021091/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/3604357468/sizes/o/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/9638412966/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/8352774693/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/8027095052/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunflowers94/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/houseofstraw/


----------



## christos-greece

Last Days by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Saturday Blues by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


CBD skyline reflection by labprim8, on Flickr


City In Glass City by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## fdZ9

I love Singapore, it looks so modern and clean.

Hopefully someday I get to visit !


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Andrés Guerrero, on Flickr


Boat Quay by [email protected], on Flickr


_MG_2044 by msandman, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by dimac4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline by sjdunphy, on Flickr


Stagnancy by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore by night by agmayne, on Flickr


MASSIVE by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Image ID# Whalen-131006-5695 | Singapore At Night Four by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-131006-5736 | Singapore At Night Five by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Singapore CBD by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


Construction for the Downtown Line by Public domain: Use these pix for any purpose, on Flickr


Singapore by night by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clifford Pier by 177ing.yang, on Flickr


Singapore City by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


Kaleidoscopic Lights by gersunchan, on Flickr


Singapura by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10366855154/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10251715213/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9489933273/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/8188324588/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10470485716/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10349274314/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10363504216/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/zervas/10478949084/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/blindthirdeye/10105710944/sizes/l/in/photostream/















http://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/10000067536/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8041720012/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

riverside by sdcph, on Flickr


Singapore flyer by ThSan, on Flickr


Built to Last by Dad Bear (Adrian Tan), on Flickr


Fullerton Hotel by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/9659129389/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/9515218193/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7447/9592813624_3799fed2a4_b.jpg







http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/8826168496/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10594400603/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10594155046/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/photopedias/8642768942/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/photopedias/8641668605/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10593410094/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10228357774/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9800919335/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Looking Up: Singapore's Office Buildings by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


Raffles Place Office Buildings, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


Limitless by t3cnica, on Flickr


Towers by myglesias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Day Parade 2013 by xxuan86, on Flickr


National Day Parade 2013 by xxuan86, on Flickr


Singapore at Night by Adrian Geronimo, on Flickr


City Beat by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Night Singapore by Shanti Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

City Beat by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Merlion and skyline Singapore by BohemianTraveler, on Flickr


Singapore skyline at night by ugibb510, on Flickr


SIngapore Skyline by PhotoByLinaSariff | MTG©, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Orchard Skyline by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

admiring the view by sdcph, on Flickr


Downtown at night by ThSan, on Flickr


riverside by sdcph, on Flickr


Singapore flyer by ThSan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore from Marina Bay Sands by Airbg, on Flickr


GEM by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Simplicity by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline At Night by Jimbob2312, on Flickr


City Skyline Singapore by William Teo Photography and Design, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline (2) by lexxxxxx!, on Flickr


Boat_Quay_Pano by ninobrn99, on Flickr


FoW_Pano1 by ninobrn99, on Flickr


Central Business District - Singapore by avantgarde_w2, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10743194463/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/10813094083/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10758728663/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10720530575/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10720829243/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10744491815/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/10801217385/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/photopedias/9034711618/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/geraldcch/10638537555/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/geraldcch/9052303126/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/geraldcch/8730417713/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/9967472236/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10566109343/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10660228546/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10413174135/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10302424015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Fullerton Hotel Nightphotography Night Lights by Miyaderan, on Flickr


Marina Bay sands view by Bady qb, on Flickr


Singapore by night by Bjerner, on Flickr


Singapore Art Museum by Public domain: Use these pix for any purpose, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline Chinatown Station #dailyshoot by Leshaines123, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Stanley Kozak, on Flickr


Flusterstorm by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Giants by BerendZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

:cheers:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

views from new westin hotel


----------



## LeeighIam

Sergey_A said:


> pics by me


:cheers::cheers::cheers: This is UBER cool!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Pride of Singapore.. by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr


Discothèque by night86mare, on Flickr


DP1M0178-DP1M0179-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr


DP1M0173-DP1M0175-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Mark Esguerra, on Flickr


singapore_skyline_2-wallpaper-2048x1152 by juancalderongaravito, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands. Canon 5D Mark III, Canon EF24-105mm F/4L IS USM,. by Barry Zee, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by benocall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Night 001 by T0ru, on Flickr


MBS_Night by Ashok Photography, on Flickr


Marina Bay at Twilight, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


Singapore/Taiwan 2013 by kiko_princess, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10898918064/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/10888289316/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/10493832194/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/yogacill/10875337283/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10832925685/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotpotato/10831729286/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotpotato/8695218325/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotpotato/8722349797/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotpotato/10322949313/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotpotato/10813163314/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10877481074/sizes/l/in/photolist







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10877640023/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10895740286/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10896106275/sizes/l/in/photostream/
It is going to be a pretty amazing christmas here at Orchard Road, dont you think?


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/10888415146/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/10888587944/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10919250443/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10946415966/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10928389676/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10723450205/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10421655574/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/10442862444/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/9966706824/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/9966705634/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/9966344433/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/10034878194/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielgm/10948764615/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/10051561524/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/10051629616/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/10358747733/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/10736952126/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/8743846077/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/8382693391/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/6937926651/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/6790388231/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/6708135611/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/6543262737/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN

Cerulean Cities by Scintt, on Flickr


Arecibo Fountains by Scintt, on Flickr


Colourciti by Scintt, on Flickr


Garden City by Scintt, on Flickr


A New Dawn by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Downtown Marina by Scintt, on Flickr


Chinatown Rise by Scintt, on Flickr


Bishan Town by Scintt, on Flickr


Split the Skies by Scintt, on Flickr


Pizzazzy by Scintt, on Flickr


Ultramodern by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Giant Canopy par Samuel.Dai, sur Flickr


Ghosts of Helix Bridge. par Raashmii, sur Flickr


Finishing a wedding shoot par runslikethewind83, sur Flickr


_MG_7744 par tamchurch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Justin Qian, on Flickr


Golden Palace - The Fullerton Hotel by allenyew, on Flickr


Singapore center with Merlion and skyscrapers by cozyta, on Flickr


Singapore 20100922_06-47-38 by schiri4, on Flickr


----------



## erkantang

What are these buildings under construction in the last pic if that pic is from 2014


----------



## FAAN

Marina Bay Sands & Helix Bridge Singapore by dawinwongsodihardjo, on Flickr


Reflections at Keppel Bay Singapore by dawinwongsodihardjo, on Flickr


Reflections at Keppel Bay Singapore by dawinwongsodihardjo, on Flickr


Gardens by the Bay Singapore by dawinwongsodihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

erkantang said:


> What are these buildings under construction in the last pic if that pic is from 2014




Thats an old pic in 2010. That one the short one is OUE building, the tall one i forgot the name, i think also OUE


----------



## Mith252

WingWing said:


> Thats an old pic in 2010. That one the short one is OUE building, the tall one i forgot the name, i think also OUE


Actually, there is 3 buildings under construction in that picture. First is the *OUE Bayfront*. Behind it is the *Ocean Financial Centre*. The one seen between the palm trees is *Asia Square Tower 1*.


----------



## WingWing

Mith252 said:


> Actually, there is 3 buildings under construction in that picture. First is the *OUE Bayfront*. Behind it is the *Ocean Financial Centre*. The one seen between the palm trees is *Asia Square Tower 1*.


Yah didn't realize the asia square tower havent topped off haha


----------



## erkantang

May someone give me a list of the heighest buildings under construction right now?


----------



## WingWing

erkantang said:


> May someone give me a list of the heighest buildings under construction right now?


from what i know, it should be the 

-Tanjong Pagar Centre (290m)
-Altez (250m)
[email protected] (250m)
-CapitaGreen (245m)
-Duo Residences & Tower (192m & 185m)


-Robinson Tower redevelopment (news just released but height def above 200m)

think many more on the list but it seems singaporeans are not interested in skyscrapers and heights


----------



## Eric Offereins

amazing architecture.


----------



## Chadoh25

Love the Garden City! It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## christos-greece

ArtScience Musuem and Singapore Skyline at Dusk by chengkiang, on Flickr


City Skyline by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Singapore skyline and river shining with fireworks at night by sassywitch.foto, on Flickr


The Merlion and Singapore's Skyline (Financial District) by tobiwei, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Untitled by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Trekking the Planet, on Flickr


Blue Gem by Scintt, on Flickr


The Day It Didn't Rain by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Amazing pictures everyone! Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## JoSin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/12235986075/sizes/l/in/photolist







http://www.flickr.com/photos/slmka/12233385985/sizes/l/in/photolist







http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/12244433915/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwin_soo/12233269113/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/12153692604/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/12153281885/sizes/l/in/contacts/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/12153539993/sizes/l/in/contacts/























http://www.flickr.com/photos/gprana/12224308323/sizes/l/in/photolist







http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/12222158926/sizes/l/in/photolist


----------



## christos-greece

Starlight at Marina Bay Sands by allenyew, on Flickr


Downtown by Justin Qian, on Flickr


Golden Palace - The Fullerton Hotel by allenyew, on Flickr


Singapore center with Merlion and skyscrapers by cozyta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr


singapore sunset by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from Marina Bay Sands SkyPark by consaspirations, on Flickr


Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Gopal_S, on Flickr


Marina Bay by Gopal_S, on Flickr


Singapore night skyline by Ralph Green, on Flickr


Marina Bay and Raffles Place at Night by kamundse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay by Plumbline, on Flickr


Singapore by Plumbline, on Flickr


(landscape) CHIJMES Hall - Singapore by royroi, on Flickr


Singapore Merlion by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore sunset by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-By-Night-3-Edit2 by kathysimpson57, on Flickr


Singapore-city-by-night by kathysimpson57, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by dimac4, on Flickr


The Empire Strikes Back by JoãoFigueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Light Concerto by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline and Esplanade Bridge by domo nom noms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Savour by the Bay by night86mare, on Flickr


Haze On by t3cnica, on Flickr


Variance by night86mare, on Flickr


Rolling In by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore
*


----------



## christos-greece

iSwarm by appletvss, on Flickr


Singapore skyline at sunset (HDR) by Samuel Yee, on Flickr


IMG_3711adweb by sabine_in_singapore, on Flickr


DSC_6372 by j.wootthisak, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ORCHARD today


DSC_0031 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Merlion by ZawWai09, on Flickr


National Museum of Singapore by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## JayT

Thank you Wing Wing. Loving those photos you posted. We need a different perspective.


----------



## WingWing

Haha no prob bro, but please bear with the quality cos i use handphone to take


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Trekking the Planet, on Flickr


Blue Gem by Scintt, on Flickr


The Day It Didn't Rain by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore skyline by This World Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## go2dbeach

I really enjoyed Singapore by cruising the river. Throughout the entire journey the scenes that surround you are nothing less than postcard perfect. The best time is at dusk so you go down the river in the daylight and go back when the litted up skyscrapers reflect on the water :cheers:
Video from the Clarke Quay boat tour:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore today taken from west coast highway


DSC_0035 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline and Esplanade Bridge by domo nom noms, on Flickr


Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Singapore by nikidel, on Flickr


Light Concerto by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Variance by night86mare, on Flickr


Rolling In by night86mare, on Flickr


Savour by the Bay by night86mare, on Flickr


iSwarm by night86mare, on Flickr


When the Lights Fade Out by night86mare, on Flickr


Orchard Gateway by night86mare, on Flickr


Squall City by night86mare, on Flickr


Pastel Calm by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Night from Skypark by PeteWynnPhoto, on Flickr


_DSC3583=wm by patlawhl, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline from Boat Quay, Singapore by Dragonflyz' Photos, on Flickr


City by the Bends by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Gardens by the Bay , Singapore*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/13193436734/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/13193425834/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/13193274653/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline from Gardens by the Bay by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Untitled by laffaff, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by James Poh, on Flickr


Singapore Dreams by aerts1js, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Drei_Loewen, on Flickr


Singapore at night by cZulander, on Flickr


Downtown by yamuhaton, on Flickr


City Beat by t3cnica, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits - sources.


----------



## christos-greece

SINGAPORE - Marina Bay by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


SINGAPORE - Lau Pa Sat by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


Pinnacle,Duxton by kinnith93, on Flickr


the first biggest Mass yoga event in downtown of Singapore by devkapilyoga, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*









http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/angieisagirl/media/DSC_0997-1.jpg.html









http://hippie-inheels.com/singapore-neighborhood-guide/









http://theculturetrip.com/asia/sing...est-art-events-and-festivals-for-every-month/


----------



## christos-greece

Overlooking West Singapore par podfolder, sur Flickr


LV and The City par Chanachai Panichpattanakij, sur Flickr


sonder par Pheexies, sur Flickr


singapore_skyline_viewed_from_gardens_by_the_bay_east_-_201204261-1 par FollowMe Travel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light Parade par t3cnica, sur Flickr


Marina Bay Sands Museum par re5y, sur Flickr


Singapore city skyline at night par ahas78, sur Flickr


water lilies par Ron Layters, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fluvius Lucem par MarcusNg_, sur Flickr


Singapore cityscape 2 par Fhunx89, sur Flickr


Singapore Light Show par wileyimages.com, sur Flickr


Singapore hazy skyline shot handheld par nathanielong, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapur_2013_879 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


Singapur_2013_889 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


Singapur_2013_740 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


Singapur_2013_715 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE*SINGAPORE*SINGAPORE


Singapore Cr to Sgcarmart by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


DSC_0147 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dragonfly Lake, Gardens by the Bay, Singapore par Justin K.L Seah, sur Flickr


Singapore Skyline 2 par chalin.aswell, sur Flickr


Singapore skylines par Mar Win, sur Flickr


Singapur_2013_879 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


Singapore skylines par Mar Win, sur Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/11467956884/sizes/l/in/photostream









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/13694682545/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/11011144233/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/12876388455/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/12202411826/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/12377622943/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/12302542555/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/13667471355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/13315009184/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

People Walking Across par ijusttaken, sur Flickr


SGP_Architektur_007 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


SGP_Birdseye_001 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


SGP_Marina_Bay_Sands_002 par Henmisc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spectrum par PaulReiffer, sur Flickr


Singapore par [email protected], sur Flickr


Singapore-Clarke Quay-2014-04-09--007 par Fu-Ran-Ku, sur Flickr


Singapore at night par Asiacamera, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Get Through the Night by draken413o, on Flickr



Perfect Days by draken413o, on Flickr


LAW N ORDER by draken413o, on Flickr



INTERCONNECT by draken413o, on Flickr


Orchard Residences Panorama by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Blade Runner by draken413o, on Flickr


Tanjong Pagar Diversity by draken413o, on Flickr


Curvesways by draken413o, on Flickr



MineCraft by draken413o, on Flickr


CITYSTREAM by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Sand MBS par StuckOnUrban, sur Flickr


MBS Art Science Museum par phungthanhhoa, sur Flickr


IMG_7697 par Ryan Farrow, sur Flickr


IMG_7694 par Ryan Farrow, sur Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/13790578975/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/13403410734/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/13761546454/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/13800579035/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/13754168223/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13573415264/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigoperm/13269928235/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/vinographyworld/12966310165/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/13262480614/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tterencechungg/13399080523/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13600192693/sizes/l


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE (different skylines)


TIME CITY by draken413o, on Flickr


Make Believe by draken413o, on Flickr


ChessBoard by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

LARGE SCAPES by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Geylang Bahru by draken413o, on Flickr


TIME CITY by draken413o, on Flickr


Make Believe by draken413o, on Flickr


Faux Sunset by draken413o, on Flickr


A new dusk by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion par asorrell80, sur Flickr


Singapore Skyline par 3B's, sur Flickr


We the Nation of Singapore par Scholesville, sur Flickr


Ever Grande City Nights - Redux par Scintt, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of Singapore city par anekphoto, sur Flickr


Landscape of the Singapore city par anekphoto, sur Flickr


Singapore Skyline par mnqlm, sur Flickr


Singapore city skyline par Zexsen, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore is all about quality


Works of Art adorning the MRT Station at Raffles Place... by williamcho, on Flickr


Gateway to the Financial District in HDR by williamcho, on Flickr


City of Diamonds... by williamcho, on Flickr


The Financial District at Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Another view of the City from Textile Centre... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Be it old or new, the quality is there



The Fullerton Hotel Singapore has a long history... by williamcho, on Flickr


It's 313 Somerset, Orchard Road... by williamcho, on Flickr


Architecture & Landmarks... by williamcho, on Flickr


Parliament House update in digital... by williamcho, on Flickr


The Shoppes @ Marina Bay Sands overlooking the Financial District of Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr



Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


Which made them City of the Riches


Louis Vuitton stealing the limelight at Marina Bay... by williamcho, on Flickr



ION's still dazzling nightly at the heart of Orchard Road... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

CITYLINE by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore aerial view




















Below is the 3 different district


----------



## christos-greece

Me Against The World par WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), sur Flickr


Singapore par Rui Hon, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par chester_w, sur Flickr


Marina Bay Sands par allanbarredo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore at night par Dinda Arifah, sur Flickr


IMG_2455 par ofeastaien, sur Flickr


River Cruise par allanbarredo, sur Flickr


Singapore at night in June, par James the Disciple, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par karanbhardwaj, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par karanbhardwaj, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par karanbhardwaj, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par karanbhardwaj, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06104 copy par unwanted.exposure, sur Flickr


DSC06143 copy par unwanted.exposure, sur Flickr


DSC03691 par kylehase, sur Flickr


Raining par chooyutshing, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore from Swissôtel The Stamford by Sarmu, on Flickr



Singapore from The [email protected] Skybridge by Sarmu, on Flickr



Singapore from Mount Faber by Sarmu, on Flickr



View from Maybank Tower @ Marina Marina bay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Above the Trees par ZawWai09, sur Flickr


Central Business District Night Skyline in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr


world-and-travel-singapore-skyline-hd-widescreen-desktop-singapore-skyline-poster-singapore-skyline-vector-free-singapore-skyline-vector-singapore-skyline-photos-singapore-skyline-luge-singapore-skyli par charlesroger33jah, sur Flickr


Singapore cityscape night view par Sahachatz, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Source: ST, Asiaone and Business times


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Architecture (9) par dave2222001, sur Flickr


Singapore Architecture (4) par dave2222001, sur Flickr


Singapore par Nigel's Europe & beyond, sur Flickr


Skyline par Nature21290, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20121228-2012_1228_172309AA par Dummy Dummy, sur Flickr


DSC03684 par kylehase, sur Flickr


Singapore par Ashkan S, sur Flickr


Singapore par Wang Guowen (gw.wang), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03684 par kylehase, sur Flickr


Scintillating Singapore par Rupam Das, sur Flickr


Singapore par undeclaredtravelblog, sur Flickr


ArtScience Centre and City Illuminated 5 par Serendigity, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Downtown Core Skycrapers by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


I Own The Night by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


POI in Singapore by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


4 PM by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


We are Watching by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Club Singapore! par TIA International Photography, sur Flickr


Singapore Skyline par Corazio, sur Flickr


City skyline in late sunset viewed from the Marina Barrage in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr


City skyline viewed from [email protected]'s skybridge in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yoga in Singapore par abbybobich, sur Flickr


My City par arcwind23, sur Flickr


singapore skyline by night par Castelli Davide, sur Flickr


Central Business District Night Skyline in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE






















Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## amrapaliinfracon

Beautiful photo of Singapore. It has increased my curiosity to visit Singapore during vacation.


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/14550836565/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/14529178266/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/13894859295/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/14262556375/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/14288998194/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/14310868860/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ziengler/14507388695/sizes/l


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/13025619703/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/14364107518/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/14356649390/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14544877301/sizes/o/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/14515924605/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14030247310/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14517759611/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14123555354/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14184135003/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/13254057834/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/12554745505/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0176_7_8 par adriancuyugan, sur Flickr


Skypark view, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore par Anil Wadghule, sur Flickr


Emerald Hill Road, Singapore par Rezaul Kabir, sur Flickr


DSC_12821 par Otaka K, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore: Skyline at night // Skyline bei Nacht par brongaeh, sur Flickr


Look, a Whale leaping out of the waters over Marina Bay Sands? par david5stones, sur Flickr


Day 55/365 - Boat Quay, Singapore par natasia.causse, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Correction thats Johor in second last pic


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed it was  i edited allready btw


----------



## JayT

Awesome collection of photos there. Keep them coming :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline par Mardonie Cruz, sur Flickr


singapore skyline par ReyManza, sur Flickr


Luminaise par draken413o, sur Flickr


Singapore Superstructures par EricRP, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore par Mburguer, sur Flickr


Singapore Skyline par Mardonie Cruz, sur Flickr


Marina Bay Sands par SimonPo, sur Flickr


Skypark, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore par Anil Wadghule, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Pano Sunset by kinnith93, on Flickr

Little Planet of Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr

Paranoia by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14586026253/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/14269660836/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/14051612000/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/12487233494/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/10888289316/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/10881667934/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbossw25g/9228671013/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/13775055614/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/12555196383/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8478280418/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14071451149/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14278255363/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lightmeister/13924656516/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nerve/14511052046/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nerve/14534164695/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarnaud/14567769502/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1820 par timaras, sur Flickr


IMG_1808 par timaras, sur Flickr


Singapore par Mburguer, sur Flickr


Skypark, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore par Anil Wadghule, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG



Direct Joy by draken413o, on Flickr


dover by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore par Wang Guowen (gw.wang), sur Flickr


Evening Stroll par ystan_, sur Flickr


Skyline par falloutgel, sur Flickr


Singapore par Beegee49, sur Flickr


----------



## JoSin

Our historical buildings that are rarely posted on this thread.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12199051266/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11850213664/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11811938906/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14615327004/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14590825904/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14397152797/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14269176280/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14253900149/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14432847155/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14223081740/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14380238985/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14355929232/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14163177567/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14314759343/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14075766927/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14275052073/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14039852210/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14148216705/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13947410430/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12999778065/sizes/l


----------



## JoSin

deleted.


----------



## christos-greece

SingaporeCity par Jack Heald, sur Flickr


Marina Coastal Expressway par chooyutshing, sur Flickr


Singapore par Mburguer, sur Flickr


Beautiful City par janmjkr, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

sg by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore par Steve GLINEL, sur Flickr


Marina Bay Pano par kinnith93, sur Flickr


Clarke Quay Sunset par David Gn Photography, sur Flickr


P_20140627_205627 par andyoy2011, sur Flickr


Singapore par pavelmaltsev, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigmadeutschland/7028939001/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore NDP 2014 Rehearsal par Bruce (brucewang.screennn.com), sur Flickr


Singapore NDP 2014 Rehearsal par Bruce (brucewang.screennn.com), sur Flickr


DSC03679 par khaiyang79, sur Flickr


s 2014 12Jul_NDP Rehearsal_DSC_7181 par Andrew JK Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in 46 mins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cnb6lrTVR0


----------



## christos-greece

2014 National Day Parade Rehearsal_0535 par wsboon, sur Flickr


WP_20130703_033 par l3674530, sur Flickr


Singapore-3 par cyjeffreyh, sur Flickr


280 Singapore at night par jmouse77, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-06-27T22-54-10 par urgetopunt, sur Flickr


2014-06-29T21-26-52 par urgetopunt, sur Flickr


Esplanade Rooftop Terrace, Marina Bay, Singapore par Justin K.L Seah, sur Flickr


Clarke Quay Sunset par David Gn Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night @ Marina Bay Sands_5525 par wsboon, sur Flickr


Luminescence par night86mare, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Lee Jerry, sur Flickr


NDP 2014 Rehearsal par Samuel.Dai, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Grey Dawn by night86mare, on Flickr



Celebration City by night86mare, on Flickr



Last Light Over Scotts Road by night86mare, on Flickr



City Burn by night86mare, on Flickr



Once Upon a Longkang by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Marina South Blue Hour par David Gn Photography, sur Flickr


Singapore River at night par LWL27, sur Flickr


Singapore Marina Bay par greengad, sur Flickr


Singapore - Central Business District par DarkStry, sur Flickr


Storm Rise par draken413o, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


August by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


Marina South Blue Hour by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

August par LINYIHAN, sur Flickr


DSC_4074 par calium, sur Flickr


Singapore par Bobinstow2010, sur Flickr


NDP 2014 Fireworks par Samuel.Dai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Knight par LINYIHAN, sur Flickr


DSC03816 par fukuhomu, sur Flickr


DSC_4272.jpg par Desmondchanhk, sur Flickr


DSC03063 par fukuhomu, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Take a look at singapore fastest rising district and new town

Sengkang










sengkang west by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr










By











And Punggol New Town



















And overview of both new towns


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands par Sino Ng, sur Flickr


National Day Singapore par st_tuper33, sur Flickr


Blue Hour @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_1664 par wsboon, sur Flickr


Singapore シンガポール③ par Alpha 2008, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore with the one of world busiest port








Credit totallycoolpix

And view from Orchard 

image by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taken 10 minutes ago, not much edit


singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanjong Pagar, a view from [email protected] par Charlie Kwan Photography, sur Flickr


NDP 2013_026 par Gyanish Kakati, sur Flickr


BM7Q9706.jpg par Idiot frog, sur Flickr


Marina Bay Sands Singapore par eainthu.naing, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline par owlduke1234, sur Flickr


Blue Hour Glam II par David Gn Photography, sur Flickr


NDP 2013_057 par Gyanish Kakati, sur Flickr


NDP 2013_039 par Gyanish Kakati, sur Flickr


NDP 2013_075 par Gyanish Kakati, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

beyond. by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cyberpunk par DMac 5D Mark II, sur Flickr


Marina Bay, Singapore par doc_joiea, sur Flickr


Neon Conduit par night86mare, sur Flickr


Marina Bay par Joel Azcuna, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr

The Reflections at Keppel Bay by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

Mirroring Marina Bay by j-imaging, on Flickr

singapore_5-wallpaper-2048x1152 by bertkoopman, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Skyline by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Apache by kinnith93, on Flickr


Mini Singapore Indoor Stadium by kinnith93, on Flickr


Overview of Kampong Glam and the City... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Skyline (seen from Normanton Park) by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Some interesting structures in singapore


The Interlace by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


The Reflections at Keppel Bay by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


The Star Vista by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


The Metropolis Buona Vista by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


The Fullerton Bay Hotel by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

More


----------



## WingWing

Last but not least











ITE Central Panorama by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing




----------



## WingWing

Marina Bay Pano (Skypark) by kinnith93, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 NDP by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Bored with singapore? How about this angle???



Night KAP @ Marina Barrage by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Marina Bay, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Kite Marina South, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Kite Over Kallang River by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Happy 49th Birthday Singapore! by LINYIHAN, on Flickr

HDR Image from Sky Garden.jpg by BrentandErica, on Flickr

singapore | Downtown Singapore by sean-michael jones | the art of tropical light, on Flickr

Singapore skyline (Hand held) by TangKF, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taken 5 years ago


cr to Singapore Navy by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

And this one last year









Cr to ST


----------



## christos-greece

singapore | Downtown Singapore by sean-michael jones | the art of tropical light, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat (The Old Market) by Ryan Zhang Photography, on Flickr

Lau PaSat by Errz, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at dusk by WhitcombeRD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Birth Day Singapore!! by Chanachai Panichpattanakij, on Flickr

State of Mine by Scintt, on Flickr

City Blues by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Laser Symphony by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Panaromic View of Sports Hub and CBD area by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Tanjong Rhu by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Blue Hour by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## sabidonumber1

I Love Singapre.


----------



## sabidonumber1

WingWing said:


> Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


very beautiful view of singapore. I Love Singapore.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0176_7_8 by adriancuyugan, on Flickr

DSC_12821 by Otaka K, on Flickr

Singapore: Skyline at night // Skyline bei Nacht by brongaeh, on Flickr

Direct Joy by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg


P1020932 by jensenmong, on Flickr


P1020507 by jensenmong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Steve GLINEL, on Flickr

Singapore by pavelmaltsev, on Flickr

2014 National Day Parade Rehearsal_0535 by wsboon, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Steve GLINEL, on Flickr

DSC03679 by khaiyang79, on Flickr

WP_20130703_033 by l3674530, on Flickr

Luminescence by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The Unexpected by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr



Heartlands by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr



Blue Dawn by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00847 by finalgega, on Flickr

Night Lighting @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_3221 by wsboon, on Flickr

Img419704nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

MBS Skypark by kinnith93, on Flickr

SINGAPORE_FLYER-7 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Ramp by night86mare, on Flickr


P8080380 by Plototot Tot, on Flickr


Scarlet beauty by GohKC, on Flickr


Sunset on the Bay - Marina Bay - Singapore by waex99, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Enter The Gardens by night86mare, on Flickr


Happy Birthday Singapore by stuckinparadise, on Flickr


Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr


Chris Chong by yongrhen76, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Enter The Gardens by night86mare, on Flickr


Happy Birthday Singapore by stuckinparadise, on Flickr


Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr


Chris Chong by yongrhen76, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

The Nation Celebrates by Goderic Tia, on Flickr

National Day Celebrations by chooyutshing, on Flickr


NDP 2014 by j-imaging, on Flickr


National Day Celebrations by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg different skyline set


Ramp by night86mare, on Flickr


An Encounter by LINYIHAN, on Flickr



Top View @ ION Sky_3324 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Img419709nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

singapore_skyline_2-wallpaper-1680x1050 by koh_teng_chun, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline 1 by 1413f0614d8b0cc4638ef18d69a0a40e, on Flickr

Happy 49th Singapore by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat Quay, Singapore by adamcrobertson, on Flickr

Marina Bay by adamcrobertson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline from Swissotel The Stamford hotel by Travel Musings, on Flickr

Nightlife by _marcustay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

image by melscorpion_1975, on Flickr

Singapore Cyberpunk by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by My Pixel Magic, on Flickr

Singapore Night by madeyudhistira94, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Downton Singapore by madeyudhistira94, on Flickr

SINGASKYLINE by mafukuda, on Flickr

Singapore at night. by Wyt.Angel, on Flickr

Singapore | Skyline by guj.tungpalan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Source: bp blogspot


----------



## WingWing

source CNA


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr

Singapore NDP 2014 Rehearsal by Bruce (brucewang.screennn.com), on Flickr

P_20140627_205627 by andyoy2011, on Flickr

2014 National Day Parade Rehearsal_0535 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore At Night Wallpaper by dilip_bagdi2005, on Flickr

Pillars by Resident Pessimist, on Flickr

Central Business District by _marcustay, on Flickr

Merlion by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Laser show by Jiaxin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of Singapore by espinozr, on Flickr

Rare Groove. by Presence Inc, on Flickr

IMG_0010 by Edmund @ Shoot SGP, on Flickr

Skyline by Yann Song, on Flickr

Singapore's skyline from Marina Bay at 4 seconds [1600x1067][OC] by ryan_eyres, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Zhixun, on Flickr










by Albert Photo, on Flickr










by Wagler's Pit, on Flickr










by Wagler's Pit, on Flickr










by Gyanish Kakati, on Flickr










by oric1sg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Steve GLINEL, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by andreas.beugger, on Flickr

Mirroring Marina Bay by j-imaging, on Flickr

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

2011 sg

singapore skyline from turi beach by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore skyline from turi beach by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset Express by q2eric, on Flickr

Sunset view of Singapore by maxtobali, on Flickr

P4300793 by chriskay, on Flickr

Marina Bay by kathrin_gaisser, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Raffles and Marina Bay CBD
Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Tanjong Pagar and Marina Bay CBD








source: stg

Keppel Bay area
reflection by Wingwin, on Flickr

Orchard CBD








source: aphonproperty


----------



## WingWing

Above the Trees by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Blue Hour Glam II by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Singapore’s Love Sensation by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Old Town View by AdamOles, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/14310456560









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/14285326299


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by http://westofmooneastofsun.com/, on Flickr

IMG_7878 by andre_wd, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Paul Bruner Photography, on Flickr

DSC_9709 by brainstromy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore from above by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

orchard
orchard









source: talk property
source: talk property


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


MCE by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


MCE by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Nimbasa Suites by Scintt, on Flickr

And taken by me this morning 

singapore from mt faber by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Stadium at night



Wils said:


> The mobile roof could put up light display of unlimited formations!


----------



## WingWing

State of Mine by Scintt, on Flickr



And this morning i took from mt faber (singapore version of the peak hk lol)

singapore from mout faber peak by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

This morning after i had my breakfast in telok blangah hawker centre, i drove up to mt faber for a walk along the greenery pathways and some pictures of the skyline in fine weather (but bad phone camera)


mt faber road up by Wingwin, on Flickr


reflections at keppel bay by Wingwin, on Flickr


partial orchard skyline by Wingwin, on Flickr

And some public housings in tiong bahru area

sg by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P8300409 by 李東東 Donnie, on Flickr

P8300403 by 李東東 Donnie, on Flickr

Singapore by Night by espinozr, on Flickr

IMG_8094 by andre_wd, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









source: bestnewlaunchsg


















source: WSJ


----------



## WingWing

finally gap between MBFC and The Sail going to be fill!

Spectra by night86mare, on Flickr

the project name: Marina One


----------



## christos-greece

Spectra by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore by Night by espinozr, on Flickr

Singapore Cyberpunk by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr

Ring of Light by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Pano by kinnith93, on Flickr


Toa Payoh Titans (Take II) by night86mare, on Flickr




and new neighbourhood area; Sengkang






















































source: Sengkangzai


----------



## christos-greece

The Way Home by night86mare, on Flickr

Metallic City by burgerga, on Flickr

The ArtScience museum by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr

CITY-HALL-VICTORIA-6 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mirroring Marina Bay by j-imaging, on Flickr

Aquamarine Crystal by Scintt, on Flickr

The Reflections at Keppel Bay by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

singapore_5-wallpaper-2048x1152 by bertkoopman, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

yonghaophotography





Last Warmth by night86mare, on Flickr



Corridors of the City by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CITY OF LIGHTS by The Bonding Tool, on Flickr

CITY OF LIGHTS by The Bonding Tool, on Flickr

DP1M0616-DP1M0618-1-1-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Lights and Streams of Clark Quay by hersoncoi, on Flickr

Untitled by Cecilia Hua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

star vista by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Electric Dreams by dopecharcoal, on Flickr

The Esplanade by Applica LCM, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Hernan Linetzky Mc-Manus, on Flickr

iridescent by tterencechung, on Flickr

Mid-Autumn Festival 2014 @ Chinatown, Singapore by gintks, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ARENA by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Piped Pipper's City by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Skypark @ Marina Bay Sand by gintks, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Stadium

Singapore National Stadium, Singapore Sports hub by gintks, on Flickr

Singapore National Stadium, Singapore Sports Hub by gintks, on Flickr

Singapore National Stadium, Singapore Sports Hub by gintks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore: Skyline at night // Skyline bei Nacht by brongaeh, on Flickr

Direct Joy by draken413o, on Flickr

Singapore by pavelmaltsev, on Flickr

2014 National Day Parade Rehearsal_0535 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

source: jlinwander blogspot


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo, but i dont see any credits - sources on that.


----------



## WingWing

Source: Newsgrop










source: altpix










source: 8 river suite


----------



## IHK

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

ElectriCity by draken413o, on Flickr

Viscosity by night86mare, on Flickr

The Thing by tterencechung, on Flickr

Untitled by nickfergusonhk, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

For more pic of singapore

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=923324&page=443


----------



## christos-greece

The Hub by brundige2, on Flickr

Img421496nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

DSC_0311 by raymondmawardy, on Flickr

Engulfing Blues by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Rochor CBD


Beach Road District by _marcustay, on Flickr



Little india


Little India Housing Blocks by _marcustay, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Cityscape @ Marina Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


View from Orchard Road to Marina Bay... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

twilight_singapore-normal by sarahhrenee, on Flickr

20140912-IMG_3202.jpg by rtenkroode, on Flickr

Singapore 2014 by Szczepan Janus, on Flickr

Singapore-27 by Hugo Kruip, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Uniquely Singapore

LuminoCity by draken413o, on Flickr

LuminoCity Dense by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lau Pa Sat by ZawWai09, on Flickr

City of Contrast by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr

Sunset view of Singapore by maxtobali, on Flickr

Beautiful Marina Bay by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Financial District at Collyer Quay, Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Chinatown at the Business District by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Mid-Autumn Festival at Gardens by the Bay by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Sultan Mosque, a National Monument... by williamcho, on Flickr


Avalon by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Everglow by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mirroring Marina Bay by j-imaging, on Flickr

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr

Rare Groove. by Presence Inc, on Flickr

IMG_0010 by Edmund @ Shoot SGP, on Flickr

Skyline by Yann Song, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The Glass Menhir by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by ZawWai09, on Flickr

singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7878 by andre_wd, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Paul Bruner Photography, on Flickr

DSC_9709 by brainstromy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River by q2eric, on Flickr

Indistinct by Scintt, on Flickr

Singapore by Johnny C.Y. Chang, on Flickr

_DSC1027 by Allan Agcanas, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Indistinct by Scintt, on Flickr


The Glass Menhir by night86mare, on Flickr


Everglow by night86mare, on Flickr

and this is video driving in Singapore with Lamborghini 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdW2_nPJ_S4


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos ...and video


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Hierarchy by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Charlie Waltho, on Flickr

Glitterstream by draken413o, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by SephR, on Flickr

City Complexion by Mabmy, on Flickr

Skyline by jeff_lightfoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Contrast by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by ZawWai09, on Flickr

Singapore Garden at Night by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

Singapore city by anekphoto, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown by taha9120, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Steadfast by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore: Skyline at night // Skyline bei Nacht by brongaeh, on Flickr

Direct Joy by draken413o, on Flickr

DSC_0176_7_8 by adriancuyugan, on Flickr

DSC_12821 by Otaka K, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dark Matter by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr

The Reflections at Keppel Bay by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

singapore_5-wallpaper-2048x1152 by bertkoopman, on Flickr

Mirroring Marina Bay by j-imaging, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Steadfast by draken413o, on Flickr


















Cr: Ckang69


Aureate by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore


Keppel Club, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr



don diego 2000 said:


> Last week...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and today
> 
> 
> 
> The office tower (near Middle Road) will clearly be finished first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vrooms: Super finding with the official website! Many thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovelens - Prewedding Michael & Putri by LoveLens | RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr

Tới Marian Bay Sands by Tăng Trần Minh Thành, on Flickr

Singapore Financial District by tee19810, on Flickr

Incredible night... by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Stria by tterencechung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

sengkang by Wingwin, on Flickr


sengkang west by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Most singaporean lives in public housing and this is one of the newest area


Sengkang estates by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


SengKang West by draken413o, on Flickr


Sengkang / Punggol by GenkiGenki, on Flickr


Sengkang panorama view 1 by soonhorng, on Flickr


sengkang west by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Courtyard by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore at night by jannamaica8, on Flickr

Escape Into The City by Mardellion, on Flickr

F1 Grand Prix of Singapore - Practice by billyboes, on Flickr

urban jungle by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Laser Symphony by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Panaromic View of Sports Hub and CBD area by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Urban Courtyard by night86mare, on Flickr


Escape Into The City by Mardellion, on Flickr



And by me today


singapore from mce by Wingwin, on Flickr



Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore (2 different skyline)













Blue Sweep by draken413o, on Flickr


SunEscape by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T.O.P by Mardellion, on Flickr

Raising South Beach by draken413o, on Flickr

Blue Sweep by draken413o, on Flickr

Geocentric by GohKC, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Raising South Beach by draken413o, on Flickr


singapore from mce by Wingwin, on Flickr


guoco tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Incredible night... by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


Limit break by GohKC, on Flickr


[email protected] Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

credit crunch by khora, on Flickr

XYC_7023 by Xaver Y.R. Chen (yrchen), on Flickr

XYC_6850 by Xaver Y.R. Chen (yrchen), on Flickr

Sands By Marina Bay b+w by Pericles el Greco, on Flickr

Merlion by Joshua Davenport, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_12821 by Otaka K, on Flickr

Singapore: Skyline at night // Skyline bei Nacht by brongaeh, on Flickr

Direct Joy by draken413o, on Flickr

Singapore by pavelmaltsev, on Flickr

2014 National Day Parade Rehearsal_0535 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Primetime by night86mare, on Flickr

Cityscape - Junction of Stamford Road & Armenian Street (Singapore) by SKHO , on Flickr

s Oct03 2014_View from Artscience_0957 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Louis Vuitton Island, Marina Bay, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

XYC_7030 by Xaver Y.R. Chen (yrchen), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spectra by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore by Night by espinozr, on Flickr

Singapore Cyberpunk by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr

Ring of Light by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg with haze


circleline4 said:


> The scaffolding at the top has just recently been removed, revealing that _red scoopydoo ears thingy_. Looks sexy.


----------



## WingWing

Skypark View @ Marina Bay Sands by williamcho, on Flickr


Early Emptiness by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

buddha tooth relic temple with city view by Nik Cyclist ( The Pixel Stock ), on Flickr

Early Emptiness by night86mare, on Flickr

MONOTONE by draken413o, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by runslikethewind83, on Flickr


----------



## nandos

Singapore is a great city, if you are a city person. Very convenient public transport, heaps of eating places, cheap public transport, lots of shopping malls, lots of international events but I could only live there for 2 years because I'm not a city person and singapore is a concrete jungle.


----------



## WingWing

Where did u stay? Singapore would have more nature and less concrete in the west and bukit timah area


----------



## nandos

WingWing said:


> Where did u stay? Singapore would have more nature and less concrete in the west and bukit timah area


I lived in sengkang, less concrete than other areas, but most areas in singapore are urbanized.


----------



## WingWing

nandos said:


> I lived in sengkang, less concrete than other areas, but most areas in singapore are urbanized.




I see I live there before as well indeed no nature unless u go to punggol park or the new punggol waterfront


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

The Marina Bay Sunset by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

L1236118.jpg by david5stones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by night by mustjang, on Flickr

Marina Bay by night by mustjang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by johnkwatterson, on Flickr

MONOTONE by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glass Tectonics by night86mare, on Flickr

The Marina Bay Sunset by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Reflection of Marina Bay Sand Hotel, Singapore by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Clarke Quay by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay Pano by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Light into Dark by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets lined with gold - watermarked by Dad Bear (Adrian Tan), on Flickr

The future is made of Steel & Glass by brandonboen, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by brandonboen, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by hak87, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Leading To by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Gerald Ow, on Flickr

MBS Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Splash on me... by Nik Cyclist ( The Pixel Stock ), on Flickr

Reflection of Marina Bay Sand Hotel, Singapore by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Night in the city of lights by Krist Setyawan, on Flickr

Marina Bay Skyline by terrylephotography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Fishy Shenton Way by Derrick H, on Flickr

Me Against The World by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr


singapore city night view from far during light festival by ajaykerala, on Flickr


Tanjong Pagar by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Insomnia @ Twilight by 177ing.yang, on Flickr


















Cr: pupereen blogspot


----------



## WingWing

RUBIKS Vision by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Untitled by leechieh608, on Flickr

Untitled by leechieh608, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape @ Marina Bay by williamcho, on Flickr

20140912-IMG_3202.jpg by rtenkroode, on Flickr

Singapore 2014 by Szczepan Janus, on Flickr

Singapore-27 by Hugo Kruip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of the Singapore by anekphoto, on Flickr

Alive with Illumination by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

Indistinct by Scintt, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by brandonboen, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beautiful Singapore in Bokeh by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


Pathing by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lau Pa Sat by ZawWai09, on Flickr

Sunset view of Singapore by maxtobali, on Flickr

Beautiful Marina Bay by ZawWai09, on Flickr

City of Contrast by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The ArtScience museum by slhahnnphotography711, on Flickr

CITY-HALL-VICTORIA-6 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr

Aquamarine Crystal by Scintt, on Flickr

The Reflections at Keppel Bay by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr

Metallic City by burgerga, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/15204157680/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/14944747301/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore River Panorama by Jansen Chua, on Flickr

Singapore Sports Hub Sunset [Panorama, foo cour] by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr

When the land meets the sea by Leanmeister, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

Big Buildings in Singapore by Anan Charoenkal



Singapore by Anan Charoenkal

​


----------



## christos-greece

Tiong Bahru by realdragon, on Flickr

Untitled by flo chan, on Flickr

Nightscape by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr

Busy Harbour by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Layers of Singapore by terrencechuapengqui, on Flickr

Old is Gold by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr




















Blade Runner by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rotation by Roadrunner552, on Flickr

Astrophe by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr

MBS Lightshow by sky.litmus, on Flickr

Marina Bay Financial Centre at Night by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Singapore by Ah Lamb, on Flickr


Semicircular by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

that marina is very nice...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The marina of Singapore is great


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by me



sg by Wingwin, on Flickr



singapore from Kallang by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain of Wealth by virtualme78, on Flickr

skyline in black and white by SM Tham, on Flickr

TWB_8772 by xxtreme942, on Flickr

TWB_8437 by xxtreme942, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TWB_8772 by xxtreme942, on Flickr

TWB_8437 by xxtreme942, on Flickr



christos-greece said:


> "You want Satay boss?" by rich.ororke, on Flickr
> 
> Downtown #2, Singapore by kris.mccracken, on Flickr
> 
> ~ A Rainy Morning ~ by £$þ, on Flickr
> 
> Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Storm Silo by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... Tradition x Xmas ... by Jazpar, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands hotel and casino and ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

crossing by Luke,Ma, on Flickr

Panorama of Singapore skyline by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

cityscape by tasay, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg


Singapore River - Boat Quay by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr



Singapore River by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr



Singapore River by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore break onto the cloud by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Rare view angle of singapore









Source:shutterwhale


Wangz Hotel rooftop lounge view by ystan, on Flickr









Source: goingplacesg










Source: Asiaone










Source: altpix


----------



## christos-greece

s Dec27 Skypark View SG50_DSC_6133 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Night Light Singapore by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

Views from the Fairmont, Singapore by dw*c, on Flickr

Views from the Fairmont, Singapore by dw*c, on Flickr

Christmas Wonderland 2014 - Pillars of Light by Jerold Tan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg


bbq said:


> Singapore skyline in the morning
> 
> Taken from Tanjung Pinggir beach, Batam, Indonesia


----------



## WingWing

Next


----------



## WingWing

Too beautiful


Amalgamation by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

PC250261 by diCam, on Flickr










PC250267 by diCam, on Flickr










Merry Christmas Eve! by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr










P8020118 by diCam, on Flickr










P8020117 by diCam, on Flickr










P8020119 by diCam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Astrophe by Guo Xiang Chia, on Flickr

SINGAPORE 9 by Nigel Bewley, on Flickr

Positively Golden by night86mare, on Flickr

Marina Bay Financial Centre at Night by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline - Night by sky.litmus, on Flickr

DSCF0012 by Reece Cemine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYBODY! – Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2015 by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

2015, 1st of January fireworks by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr

Countdown Party 2015 - Happy New Year to everyone around the world! by FastBlueSnail, on Flickr

Looking forward.. by CHO-ME, on Flickr

Crowd At Marina Bay by realdragon, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all* :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Oasis in a Concrete Jungle by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










The Iconic Supertrees of Singapore's Gardens By The Bay by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










Bayview From The Barrage by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










The Shoppes @ Marina Bay Sands by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










The Esplanade - Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










Louis Vuitton Island Maison @ Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










Fullerton On The Bay, Singapore by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










Cityscape - The Bay Area, Singapore Central Business District by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










The Merlion, Singapore's National Icon by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr










The Supreme Court, Singapore by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown 2014 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown 2014 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr

Break Free by t3cnica, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown 2014 by Robin Haettich, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

The Star Of Buona Vista by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Toa Payoh Fantasy II by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



GaryinSydney said:


> Great views I took from Carlton City hotel:


----------



## Slow Burn

edit


----------



## WingWing

^^ wrong pic, thats shanghai


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Fixed 

... Second light ... by Jazpar, on Flickr

Orchard Ion by Tobey86, on Flickr

New Year by Mardellion, on Flickr

Singapore Business area at night-02= by Sheba_Also Thanks for 8.5 Million + views, on Flickr

Monsoon in the City by Elijah_C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Of Broken Dreams by t3cnica, on Flickr

Singapore's Central Business District by Buffalo Creation, on Flickr

Great Singapore by karinavera, on Flickr

Singapore Financial District by chooyutshing, on Flickr

IMG_0147 by eivindtjohei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape @ merlion park by nadimdathi, on Flickr

Singapore | Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay by travel oriented, on Flickr

Great Singapore by karinavera, on Flickr

Best of Singapore. by Urban exploratiōn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dhoby Ghaut by draken413o, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Bayfront and the skyline by marko.erman, on Flickr

Sky Intensity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Singapore Marina Bay Sands by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Right place and Time by draken413o, on Flickr


Drifting Emotions by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Marina Bay Sunset by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Reflection of Marina Bay Sand Hotel, Singapore by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by brandonboen, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Singapore - it's a sin not to like it. 

The Pool Fullerton by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

City of Singapore by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

Night Light Singapore by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

Singapore Reflection by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

Helix Bridge by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr

singapore marina panorama by paddy_c., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

싱가폴-175 by bk.kpk86, on Flickr

singapore_ (2) by kenhoffman50, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Singapore by jalbusac, on Flickr

singapore_ (6) by kenhoffman50, on Flickr

Singapore's Central Business District by rencypoh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Road at night by shan.yew, on Flickr

singapore skyline by kapoor.promila, on Flickr

Bayfront and the skyline by marko.erman, on Flickr

Singapour Reflection by Benoit Rossignol, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bishan Park*

[email protected] Park by FastBlueSnail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Family Bonding - Singapore by albertofbautista, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore, Dec 31, 2014 by juhududa, on Flickr

IMG_1709 by TekMiL-ZKP, on Flickr

IMG_7735-Edit by Alan Holden, on Flickr

singapore_ (3) by kenhoffman50, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Waterfalls inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

mbs by JaBa - Foto, on Flickr

Singapore Financial District by tee19810, on Flickr

Great Singapore by karinavera, on Flickr

Stria by tterencechung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


DSC_0410_2483 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


Raffles Place, Singapore by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

I Just Couldn't Resist Taking A Shot by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay, Singapore by t-naki, on Flickr

Robertson Quay at the Singapore River by williamcho, on Flickr

Dhoby Ghaut by draken413o, on Flickr

singapore skyline by kapoor.promila, on Flickr

The Greying City by Elijah_C, on Flickr


----------



## BlackPower

Singapore seems much better place to live than many european cities. So clean and green :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

One Day by t3cnica, on Flickr

Fisheye View of Central Business District Singapore by Jansen Chua, on Flickr

Boulevard Of Broken Dreams by t3cnica, on Flickr

PC250266 by diCam, on Flickr

PC250267 by diCam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LionCity by Jack Heald, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline, Marina Bay, Singapore by balaji_2406, on Flickr

Singapore landscape view from the top of Marina Bay Sands at Ku De Ta. Fuji XE-2 by hangphou, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline viewed from the river walk at the Art-Science Museum by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Urban Overlay by draken413o, on Flickr


Nova Rising by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by flo chan, on Flickr

Nightscape by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr

..Images of Singapore... by SpaceCadet37, on Flickr

MBS Lightshow by sky.litmus, on Flickr

Marina Bay Financial Centre at Night by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape @ Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr

The ArtScience Museum in the still of the night.. by williamcho, on Flickr

Java, Bali, Singapore 2013 by pachop78, on Flickr

... lego city ... by Jazpar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

singapore by CJphoto83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion at night, Singapore by Life's Eye Photography, on Flickr

Recreation - Re-creation by jenkwang, on Flickr

Singapore River Laser Show by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Glittering Cityscape by Mohamed Yusuff, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG 



JuanPaulo said:


> *Singapore, Singapore*
> 
> 
> Ion Sky on Orchard Rd-028.jpg by dennisandmandi, on Flickr


----------



## casb68

Impressive skyline


----------



## christos-greece

Fascination by zollatiff, on Flickr

Esplande, Singapore by Life's Eye Photography, on Flickr

Singapore waterfront by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr

IMGP7709 by gakuimajo, on Flickr

b/w by TON70, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15695092544/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15783531497/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/15662868514/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/14918582047/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/14204263083/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15901069862/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15580165785/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15364315222/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16135761947/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15684437343/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16239826951/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16039590810/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15588144074/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Night by Mlenny!, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Michael Neeven, on Flickr

The City At Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

As the sun goes downtown by abhinavs_srinivas, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Glen Espinosa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline | Marina Bay Sands by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr

State of the Artisan by chaoticbusher, on Flickr

marina bay bridge singapore by leonard_311, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

IMG_6321 by kenlumlee2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice panoramas


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by flo chan, on Flickr

Nightscape by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr

The White Umbrella by martin.bigmore, on Flickr

~ A Rainy Morning ~ by £$þ, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/16232945838/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/16451099695/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/16187902527/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/15449410874/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/15862337856/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/13265141075/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/13057120274/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticbusher/12135294606/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15345622963/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15425512509/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15111079857/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/15210529506/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14929274229/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14586026253/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14327324367/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5574w2 by Ethan Kuan YT, on Flickr

Singapore 03-02-2007 16-56-28 3840x2160 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

TIPTOE by draken413o, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Leonid Yaitskiy, on Flickr

Merlion by Tania Carapetian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Positively Golden by night86mare, on Flickr

Marina Bay Financial Centre at Night by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline - Night by sky.litmus, on Flickr

DSCF0012 by Reece Cemine, on Flickr

DSCF0004 by Reece Cemine, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FRML8882 by redsun81, on Flickr

singapore skyline by kapoor.promila, on Flickr

Monochrome City by hak87, on Flickr

Bayfront and the skyline by marko.erman, on Flickr

Sky Intensity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore_2013_Sands_näköala5_sepia_w by Petri_J, on Flickr

Parkroyal on Pickering, Singapore by Aussie Assault, on Flickr

Bayfront and the skyline by marko.erman, on Flickr

Sky Intensity by Scintt, on Flickr

Street Photography • Singapore Orchard Road • 20140822 by lowhanyew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown by YeungShingFuk, on Flickr

the sun sets in the west by Ron Layters, on Flickr

DSC02115 by winglet777, on Flickr

Drift by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Legoland #6 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Positively Golden by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Rainbow city by Sandeep Murali, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline - Evening by sky.litmus, on Flickr


----------



## gert2012

great pictures


----------



## christos-greece

TWB_8772 by xxtreme942, on Flickr

TWB_8437 by xxtreme942, on Flickr

Monochrome City by hak87, on Flickr

Downtown #2, Singapore by kris.mccracken, on Flickr

~ A Rainy Morning ~ by £$þ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dhoby Ghaut by draken413o, on Flickr

singapore skyline by kapoor.promila, on Flickr

Bayfront and the skyline by marko.erman, on Flickr

Wait Wait Wait by HaIogen, on Flickr


----------



## PinkWho

Beautiful city indeed!


----------



## christos-greece

Scotts Road by fantommst, on Flickr

River Hongbao 2015 by rencypoh, on Flickr

Singapore Blue Hour by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr

Bright City @ Singapore by liewjw, on Flickr

Central Business District in B&W by dwdg87photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Panorama from Marina Barrage by drumbunkerdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion at a colorful night by kalhara18, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown Bird's Eye by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Legoland 2.0 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr

another skyline hardly seen


----------



## WingWing




----------



## christos-greece

#FujiXt1 Singapore City Lights by Kim Mejares, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by PhotoJOJO!, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr

2014IR_BnW by mag.teoyong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## Guest

Raj20 said:


> I have no way of knowing what your original post was, but mine was a romanticised compliment to Singapore. :cheers:


A heavily romanticised, lol. 

You probably already know that but Singapore is one of the most expensive cities in the world and overstaying a tourist visa equals to really sucky life on the street, away from legitimate employment, until you get busted. Then its caning, jail and deportation normally. Really not the best idea.

If you're actually serious about moving to Singapore at some point, I suggest don't even bother without an upper four-digit or even five-digit salary offer from a legit source. The living expenses here are no joke, even for the average local salary.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline in black and white by gunman47, on Flickr

The Merlion and Fullerton Hotel at night by gunman47, on Flickr

Downtown Citylights by rusamesame, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


20150223_1887 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Singapore Bayfront by HooLengSiong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8825 by Mark Salabao iMages, on Flickr

View of The Fullerton Bay Hotel & CBD skyscrapers in Singapore. by javansg, on Flickr

Chinatown in the afternoon by leadin2, on Flickr

DSC_9710 by Laz Harris, on Flickr

Singapore by Lydia Stenflo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline in black and white by gunman47, on Flickr

Merlion at a colorful night by kalhara18, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

A view of Tanjong Pagar Terminal and CBD skyline during the blue hour. by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr




Kallang River View and the Cityscape by williamcho, on Flickr


Untitled by relan's terraces, on Flickr


neighbourhood

Everyday by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Light by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

Singapore skyline in black and white by gunman47, on Flickr

The Merlion and Fullerton Hotel at night by gunman47, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown Bird's Eye by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Engulf by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Singapore by Jim Boud, on Flickr

Singapore-3 by markusstinner, on Flickr

Singapore by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr

Singapore Sunset by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr

Engulf by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16512734798/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16045092104/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15840007363/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15803341013/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16228403957/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16157908318/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16135428419/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/15975949747/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/15061591678/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/14875409430/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/14272706132/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_stefano_/12360550825/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15927140291/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15317060258/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15196117248/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/15219700971/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/14985990091/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/15029850029/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/13907788841/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-March-2015-028.jpg by andytomasello, on Flickr

Even the sun sets in paradise. by al_cyms, on Flickr

Untitled by Clyde Teo Photography, on Flickr

Singapore by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Martin-Klein, on Flickr

Peek-a-boo by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore City Merlion Park by devmunuswamy, on Flickr

Cloudy afternoon @MarinaBay Singapore by Ng kok wai's photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

strolling around the downtown st. by saitok, on Flickr

strolling around the downtown st. by saitok, on Flickr

City of Light by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

The Merlion by rusamesame, on Flickr

Cloudy afternoon @MarinaBay Singapore by Ng kok wai's photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

strolling around the downtown st. by saitok, on Flickr

Singapore. by dan smo, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Untitled by CHO-ME, on Flickr

Singapore City Merlion Park by devmunuswamy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sky swimmers by leewoods106, on Flickr










DSC08519 by voxpepoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Alex Yeng, on Flickr

Singapore [email protected] by Masoodz, on Flickr

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by donrcameron, on Flickr

P_3130022_3130023_3130024_3130025_3130026_3130027_easyHDR by vic60750, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/that_wet_lens/11734773353/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/17127939646/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/17029292881/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/gparker001/16528859933/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/16362006252/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/15030915917/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/asyrxfaj/16960912669/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/14737468043/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17077920402/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16107777164/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/16077145631/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/16473673103/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/16110111622/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/15622272302/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/14942751245/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

The memory creator by kiatography1, on Flickr

The Merlion @Singapore by 猫之瑪姫, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by hapsara, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer B&W by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannysantos/16845863607/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16488388503/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16486104074/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/marklinang/15870084624/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16638892332/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16611146427/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kengoh8888/16980581248/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16669762732/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonashansel/15528092930/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/marklinang/11681679565/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/marklinang/11709986916/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/marklinang/17026512425/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/marklinang/16344354864/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Close up of the Singapore skyline at blue hour by gunman47, on Flickr

Merlion Sunrise by Ken Goh thanks for 1,600,000+ views, on Flickr

Shades of white. by samsmiles_96, on Flickr

Singapore by Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magic Hour by kazu.koni, on Flickr

Golden Nights at Singapore by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr

DSCF9592 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Central Singapore by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

R0011125 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


R0010135 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


Tiong Bahru Estate by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DSC_1268 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr

DSC_1280 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Pool by ahmedovic_galal26, on Flickr

CNY Carnival by brundige2, on Flickr

Fifty by CHO-ME, on Flickr

Singapore by marcingrabowski95, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Johann Von Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr

2014IR_BnW by mag.teoyong, on Flickr

Singapore skyline in black and white by gunman47, on Flickr

The Merlion and Fullerton Hotel at night by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

shot0015 by circleline4, on Flickr

Lastly rare view of singapore (been searching for this view as i cant take when i drive thru)
R0010505 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## michi michi

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Persian_Gulf

I love Singapore! It's a good example of good investment and progress...

I would like to visit it for sure one day


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Master of Puppets by MachBot, on Flickr


Jubilife City by Scintt, on Flickr


Composite Realities by HakWee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown Bird's Eye by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore, Dec 31, 2014 by juhududa, on Flickr

PC250266 by diCam, on Flickr

PC250267 by diCam, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore











Source amara


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by ahmedovic_galal26, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore with the garden by the bay by anekphoto, on Flickr

South Beach by Aural Asia, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Chi Cho Photography, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge - Singapore by ekuahm, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Asia Square Tower by SkylineGTR, on Flickr










UBS by SkylineGTR, on Flickr










Marina Bay Sands Hotel and Casino 200mm by SkylineGTR, on Flickr










Singapore Skyscraper by SkylineGTR, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Marina Bay Financial Centre by Sarfarz A. Hanfi, on Flickr










Marina Bay Financial Centres by Sarfarz A. Hanfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore(2010.8) by park pal bong, on Flickr

DSC08519 by Andrea Pepoli, on Flickr

Sky swimmers by lee woods, on Flickr

150220-201838D copy by andrew chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain of wealth by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown & Marina Bay Sands by Falk Bayer, on Flickr

Singapore Sunset Skyline Infinity Swimming Pool by Alexander Hafemann, on Flickr

Singapore at Night by olca cetinkaya, on Flickr

Koi Fish Tattoo by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pink Lady by Stephen Ross, on Flickr

Close up of the Singapore skyline at blue hour by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr

Morning Reflections by Gerald Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8825 by Mark Salabao iMages, on Flickr

View of The Fullerton Bay Hotel & CBD skyscrapers in Singapore. by javansg, on Flickr

View from the Singapore Flyer by Jonny Schneider, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Martin-Klein, on Flickr

Peek-a-boo by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cityscape by youth sg, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and Flyer at night by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, on Flickr

Curly by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Marina Bay by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by .• Daniel Pham .•, on Flickr

Chris Chong Photo by yongrhen76, on Flickr

Feeding pigeons by Era Cross, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17521969598/in/pool-singapore

Singapore Skyline by Muhong Julius Lin, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Muhong Julius Lin, on Flickr

16 May 2015 Sunset by Muhong Julius Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Urban City Art by EHA73, on Flickr


The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Singapore Financial District by tee19810, on Flickr

Stria by tterencechung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr

DSC_8825 by Mark Salabao iMages, on Flickr

View of The Fullerton Bay Hotel & CBD skyscrapers in Singapore. by javansg, on Flickr

Tourist Posing Behind Merlion Statue Singapore by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jubilee Bridge, Marina Bay, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Evening Stroll – Marina Bay, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Marina Bay , Singapore by crystal ong, on Flickr

Leisure City by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2014-12-04 11.28.40 by circleline4, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by PhotoJOJO!, on Flickr

Untitled by flo chan, on Flickr

Nightscape by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr

crossing on two wheels by katushau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline, Singapore by Swetha Srinath, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge, Marina Bay, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Evening Stroll – Marina Bay, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by SAHACHAT SANEHA, on Flickr


----------



## PassarodeFerro

i love that country, really miss Singapore and ppl I've lived with


----------



## christos-greece

Night view of Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay by SAHACHAT SANEHA, on Flickr

Fountain of wealth by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown & Marina Bay Sands by Falk Bayer, on Flickr

Untitled by me_myself_n_eye, on Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

Amazing Singapore!!


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Skyline by Drum, on Flickr

Freeway by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Q-s1_BW-0601 by jack, on Flickr

Q-s1-0596 by jack, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


Theatres by the Bay by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


IMG_2391_stitch by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Warped World by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Golden Blue by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

Great updates..........Marina Bay's infinity pool and a Singapore Sling would be a delight!!:cheers:kay::uh::shocked::cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline with Gardens by the Bay and the Marina Bay Sands by anhgemus, on Flickr


Singapore skyline - View from Bay East Garden by anhgemus, on Flickr


Another view of Singapore Skyline from the Bay East by anhgemus, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by M Reza Faisal, on Flickr

P6010056 by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr

The Merlion and Fullerton Hotel at night by gunman47, on Flickr

Downtown Citylights by rusamesame, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

28th Sea games official opening Singapore by Amin Rad, on Flickr

Somerset Gateway by 零玖09, on Flickr

Resorts World Sentosa by William Cho, on Flickr

The Lion city along water by Binoy uthup, on Flickr


IMG_2565_stitch by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr

Asian Civilisations Museum by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore at Night by olca cetinkaya, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore | Singapore by darkcloud154, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay East | Marina Bay | Singapore by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Pink Panther by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay by Gilbert june Pascual, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge by Terence Poh, on Flickr

Urban City Art by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown Bird's Eye by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

The Big Durians - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Double Burst by Sheng Long, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Garden by The Bay by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Sunset @ Tanjong Rhu Singapore_5025 by wsboon, on Flickr


28th SEA Games 2015 @ Singapore Sports Hub by gintks, on Flickr


DSCF4323 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

End of the Day by Ryan Zhang, on Flickr

Vista View of Singapore Chinatown by Ken Goh, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay by Gilbert june Pascual, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Quang Dang, on Flickr


----------



## applegreen2488

quan Dong Da da luon chu trong trien khai phong trao toi tan co so. Giai doan 2014 - 2016 danh dau nhung thanh cong to lon trong cong tac trien khai Phong trao "Toan dan doan ket xay dung doi song van hoa" tren dia ban quan Dong Da. Sau 3 nam trien khai, duoi su chi dao va quan tam bam sat phong trao cua Dang uy, UBND quan, Mat tran, cac doan the, cung su nhiet tinh va tan tam trong cong tac van dong cua can bo, nhan vien uy ban quan, phong trao toan dan doan ket thu hut duoc su nhiet tinh tham gia huong ung cua moi tang lop nhan dan, tu do thu ve mot so ket qua dang ghi nhan. Quan Dong Da to chuc toan dan doan ket xay dung doi song van hoa", cong dong dan cu da thuc hien nghiem chinh cac quy dinh ve ve sinh moi truong, dam bao duy tri tot chat luong ve sinh tren cac tuyen pho, dac biet la trong cac dip Le, Tet. 

Den nay, quan Dong Da ve co ban da giai quyet duoc tinh trang lan chiem via he, long duong tren cac tuyen pho: O Cho Dua, Nguyen Chi Thanh, Huynh Thuc Khang, Lang Ha, Nguyen Khuyen, Nguyen Luong Bang... Nhung ket qua dat duoc trong 3 nam qua se la nguon dong luc lon mo ra con duong dung dan trong chinh sach cua nhung nam toi, va hon het, day chinh la co so vung chac gop phan thuc hien thang loi nhiem vu kinh te - xa hoi cua don vi, cua dia phuong hien tai va ca tuong lai, trong tam la thuc hien Nghi quyet Dai hoi Dang quan Dong Da cac cap va cac chuong trinh toan khoa cua Ban chap hanh Dang bo quan nhiem ky 2015 -2020. 

I. Dich Vu Internet FPT Dong Da. 

Hien kinh te tren dia ban Quan Dong Da tiep tuc phat trien, gia tri san xuat tang truong binh quan 11,62%/nam. Co cau kinh te chuyen dich ngay cang vung chac theo huong Thuong mai - Dich vu, Cong nghiep - Xay dung, gop phan nang cao chat luong tang truong. Doi song cua nhan dan tiep tuc duoc cai thien. Cong ty FPT Ha Noi da som dau tu ha tang phuc vu lap mang fpt dong da cho khach hang moi doi tuong. Hien FPT Quan Dong Da dang thay the toan bo ha tang cap dong bang cap quang FTTH cho khach hang cu da su dung FPT trong nhieu nam truoc. Tat ca chi phi trong qua trinh chuyen doi deu do FPT Dong Da chiu het cho khach hang de khach hang mạng https://internetvietnam.net/dang-ky-lap-dat-internet-tai-quan-ha-dong.html, fpt Đống Đa co the yen tam su dung dich vu cua FPT. 

Khi hoan tat chuyen doi gia cuoc khach hang khong tang nhung khach hang se duoc chuyen doi qua cac goi cuoc tu F2 >>> F5 voi toc do tu 16 Mbps den 32 Mbps tuc nhanh gap 4 - 5 lan so voi truoc day. Day cung la gia cuoc lắp internet fpt hà nội khuyen mai cho khach hang dang ky moi internet FPT tai Quan Dong Da Ha Noi.








Dac biet trong nam 2016 khi khach hang lap dat mang internet FPT Dong Da duoc uu dai nhieu hon. Ngoai ra khi lap dat cap quang FPT danh cho phong net khach hang con duoc FPT telecom trang bi Draytek Vigor danh cho phong net voi gia thi truong la 3.500.000 d. Khach hang muon mien phi trang thiet bi co the thanh toan cho FPT telecom truoc 12 thang cuoc Fiber Public. 

Xem thêm >>> dịch vụ internet fpt Đan phượng

*II. Lap Mang Internet FPT Dong Da. *










FPT Telecom quan Dong Da luon tien phong phuc vu moi nhu cau khach hang lắp mạng fpt khánh hòa, so huu co so ha tang rong khap, ADSL, FTTH – GPON khong ngung nang cap va mo rong. FPT quan Dong Da dan dan khang dinh loi the ca trong va ngoai dia ban quan. Lap mang fpt goi cuoc cap quang gia dinh ap dung voi cac goi cuoc: Fiber F5 , Fiber F4 , Fiber F3 ,F2 dap ung moi nhu cau tu cao den thap, khach hang dang ky se duoc mien phi toan bo thiet bi modem wifi quang 4 cong, 2 rau. Duoc tang cuoc 13 khi dong truoc 12 thang.

Truong hop cac goi cuoc tren van khong dam bao duoc cho khach hang tot nhat co the tham khao them dich vu Leased Line FPT de duoc ho tro tot nhat. Goi cuoc Leased Line la goi cuoc FPT danh cho cac doanh nghiep nuoc ngoai co bang thong quoc te lon gap nhieu lan so voi cac goi cuoc doanh nghiep trong nuoc thong thuong. De dang ky lắp mạng fpt bắc giang, mang internet fpt Dong Da khach hang co the goi ve duong day nong tong dai fpt Dong da de duoc tu van lap dat mien phi.

Một số thông tin liên quan đến mạng fpt Đống Đa, bạn có thể tham khảo:
https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=188511
http://vlbinhdinh.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=f577d172-7361-4f1a-bc38-e14e456bd14f
http://vlquangnam.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=1c50cf03-6767-4218-bfc5-61ccf60af109
http://vlphuyen.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=68cf1592-1892-4b62-8126-763e98fc678c
http://vlhaiduong.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=bc3f481b-c641-423b-a129-0a47d31134a8
http://vlbacninh.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=2bf2a037-e07e-4cad-b5f1-5ed3a13b1f21
http://vlgialai.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=a5e30274-ccc9-46ab-9a47-e8b990a6a213
http://vlbentre.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=8aa5c726-114d-4d59-8d53-cef41ed963c9
http://vlhanam.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=185ce1cc-a483-4986-835c-ef3e53ab6d4b
http://vlbinhthuan.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=a375deda-25d9-4f20-a702-0aa8be4a4d69
http://vldienbien.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=979e63d5-d24d-49dc-8f6a-22baea2ae19a
http://vlcantho.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=dcd29dbd-0cdc-4e45-bdc9-0bfe5bee5247
http://vlthainguyen.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtinhoso.aspx?hosoId=4F872911-1CEB-4CAE-94C7-514E40566FA1
http://vlnamdinh.vieclamvietnam.gov.vn/thongtintuyendung.aspx?tuyendungId=7DF37EA2-B17A-419D-8264-CFD8FC5968D1


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore sunset by Randy, on Flickr

Republic Plaza by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore - Supertrees Grove by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

IMG_5375 by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1150409 by Andrey Acorbusie, on Flickr

Vista View of Singapore Chinatown by Ken Goh, on Flickr

Vibrant Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape night view by SAHACHAT SANEHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Waterfront Pink Sunset by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr

The View by Clint Sharp, on Flickr

Singapore by HockHow SiewPeng, on Flickr

The Esplanade Bridge at Marina Bay Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Fifty by Lim Choon Meng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

IMG_2565_stitch_360_10k by Erich Chew, on Flickr

East Pan by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Pearl by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Rise of the new by jenkwang, on Flickr

Esplanade Theater by Charuwit Nodthaisong, on Flickr

Merlion Take a Shining by Pochara Kulnarunartvanich, on Flickr

The downpour will not stop us by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DSC_2154-Pano-3 by Wang Kun, on Flickr

DSC_2054-2 by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Gloom by Zongda Ong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It's a wrap – 2015 SEA Games Closing Ceremony Fireworks, Singapore by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr

Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Rise of the new by jenkwang, on Flickr

Stand tall by Jayantika Soni, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


A Commerative Beginning by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr


My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park_0970 by wsboon, on Flickr

The Definitive View by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr

Downtown Race by Jeff Chia, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by harryandrowenaphotos, on Flickr

Downtown @ Singapore by liewjw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cloudy Blue Hour @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_4116 by wsboon, on Flickr

Day One by fad3away, on Flickr

Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr

Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As the sun goes downtown by abhinavs_srinivas, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Glen Espinosa Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by PhotoJOJO!, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rotation by Roadrunner552, on Flickr

MBS Lightshow by sky.litmus, on Flickr

Singapore landscape view from the top of Marina Bay Sands at Ku De Ta. Fuji XE-2 by hangphou, on Flickr

"Zetai red" by Grinder-Man company "- Singapore by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Incredible night... by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Merlion Park by eric, on Flickr

Merlion Park in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore Laser Show Time by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by donrcameron, on Flickr

P_3130022_3130023_3130024_3130025_3130026_3130027_easyHDR by vic60750, on Flickr

Singapore by Alex Yeng, on Flickr

Singapore [email protected] by Masoodz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


Jalan Bukit Ho Swee by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


suburb
Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Return To Innocence by tecnica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion Park in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Marina bay light show by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore flyer and Art Museum by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore Waterfront by Annie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cityscape by Randy, on Flickr

Sheares Bridge Sunset by Ken Goh, on Flickr

Merlion Park @ Singapore River_4390 by wsboon, on Flickr

Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The memory creator by kiatography1, on Flickr

The Merlion @Singapore by 猫之瑪姫, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by hapsara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore New Years by lolovera50, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by shutterstuman, on Flickr

Singapore Sunset by masa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

10501805_10152552181317367_6260377887991149964_n by psha_x, on Flickr

Boat on top hotel Singapore by shutterstuman, on Flickr

Singapore River Cruise by ekuahm, on Flickr

7 by Goh Khian Wei, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Strength to Carry On by bing dun (nitewalk), trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Sands by calvin seah, on Flickr

NDP Combined Rehearsal 2 Fireworks closeup by Ken Goh, on Flickr

Time nor Tide by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Maria Zu by kenneth neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr

Love Me Like You Do by tecnica, on Flickr

This Is How We Do by tecnica, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown - Esplanade Dr-Fullerton by Alviansyah Kuswidyatama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and Flyer at night by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, on Flickr

Singapore Sunset Skyline Infinity Swimming Pool by Alexander Hafemann, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore | Singapore by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

Singapore - Merlion by Alviansyah Kuswidyatama, on Flickr

Duxton Radiant by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

South Beach by Aural Asia, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Time nor Tide by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Some Nights by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

San Fransokyo by MarcusNg_, on Flickr


Fireworks @ Marina Bay Sands_9714 by wsboon, on Flickr


s Jul09_One Fullerton_DSC_6710 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Bonus, NK style 

The Land Of Potong Pasir by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

新加坡 Marina Bay Sands by linolo, on Flickr

s Jul09_One Fullerton_DSC_6681 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

DSC_2308 by Jitin Batra, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Robert Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Show Stopper by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Esplanade at Night by spernikoff, on Flickr

Wonderful of light by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

A different angle by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

sg

Sports Hub Fountain (270715) by ng yc, on Flickr


Pyro Bay by draken413o, on Flickr


Architecture of Capitalism by HakWee, on Flickr

Port of Singapore - Harbouring (091214) by ng yc, on Flickr

Golden Days by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Clementi Under Construction by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP 2015 Rehearsal by Amrit Mishra, on Flickr

SG50 by Marvin Magdadaro, on Flickr

Singapore Waterfront by Annie, on Flickr

Material World by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG

view from Kusu Island by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr

Today's Weather by Bambi Corro III, on Flickr

IMG_9835 by Partha Ray, on Flickr

Singapore Balestier/Novena by Erwin Bolwidt, on Flickr

Sky Painting by Kitty Mao, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ND4_1112 by Peng Boon Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore, Singapore [2048x1365] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Marina Bay BW by Nicola Lawrance, on Flickr

Coming up town by Tossaporn Prapaithong, on Flickr

Cloudy Skies by Bryan Vincent King, on Flickr


----------



## gonzaposadas

Amazing.


----------



## christos-greece

The Elgin Bridge by Peh Boon Ping, on Flickr

Singapore Merlion B&W by ngocdang1_cl, on Flickr

Sands n Dome by Wicky Wijaya, on Flickr

brighter future SG by remus nicolas doroon, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Glass Canyons by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## sdblackshade

*Singapore*

China Town, Singapore










from http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com by me


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moon & Stars by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP 2015 Preview Show - Blue Hour Fireworks by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Old and New by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

SG50 by Marvin Magdadaro, on Flickr

When the Night Falls by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion,Singapore by wichian duangsri, on Flickr

Singapore Night Pano B&W by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr

Light Junction by Wolfics, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline, Marina Bay by Justin K.L Seah, on Flickr


----------



## gonzaposadas

With so many illuminated skyscrapers, I think that it's very difficult see some star in the Singapore's skay, it may even be difficult to see the Moon. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Elvis Tames the Merlion - Merlion Park Singapore by Aural Asia, on Flickr

Together by tecnica, on Flickr

Singapore Heights by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel @ Night, Singapore by Jatin Shah, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

The Final Countdown by Hak Wee, on Flickr

Reach Out For The Skies by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Rochor Centre by kenneth neo, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park_0665 by wsboon, on Flickr

Sengkang by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr

Black & White by Kentkenny Ng, on Flickr

Merlion at a colorful night by kalhara18, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Riverside, and Marina Bay by vesso.kolev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

United Stand by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

DSCF1628 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr

DSCF5968 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr

DSCF6024 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



hkskyline said:


> 7/26


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Gordon & Maureen Berry, on Flickr

Black & White by Kentkenny Ng, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Gordon & Maureen Berry, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Gordon & Maureen Berry, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

SG50 Golden Jubilee by Sam Han, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

An Asian beauty.......worthy of a crown..kay::tyty:kay:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Haze by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Singapore from the Marina Bay Sands by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr

From Indonesia to Malaysia by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## sdblackshade

Marina Bay Sand's Flower structure overlooking skyline of Marina Bay 
Financial District, Singapore










from: http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com by me[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Silvano Gasparini, on Flickr

Singapore by Silvano Gasparini, on Flickr

SG50 - The Fullerton Hotel - BW by Manoj Vimalassery, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay Nightlife by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Silvano Gasparini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WingWing said:


> Bro thats not singapore in first pic


Thanks for point it out; edited


----------



## christos-greece

2015 - 0815 iMG_230R by PIPIQ Lai, on Flickr

2015 - 0815 iMG_234R by PIPIQ Lai, on Flickr

2015 - 0815 iMG_217R by PIPIQ Lai, on Flickr

DSC00528 by Benoit Fortpied, on Flickr

DSC00900 by Bidi Ji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CommemoratIng Lee Kuan Yew by sesamest74, on Flickr

Way to go 1 by Arnab_Tarafder, on Flickr

Untitled by flo chan, on Flickr

Nightscape by J.Y. Ng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City 17 by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr

Surrounded! by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
IMG_2044 by miguel sanchez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

2015 - 0816 iMG_059 by PIPIQ Lai, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Katrina Henry, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Stacks on Blocks by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in haze


Chinatown - Upper Cross Street by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr

Singapore in clear day
Nouvel 18_Ardmore 05 by Fabian Ong, on Flickr

Reflections Keppel Bay

Architecture at its Best creates a Masterpiece by A350WG, on Flickr

Sky Habitat

Sky Habitat Aerial View by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr

The Interlace
Untitled by relan masato, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Go Ahead by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Strength to Carry On by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Dark Knight by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Isle of Light by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Streams by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore financial centre by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr

Marina Bay with Blue Hour by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

MBS & GBTB. #marinabaysands #marinabay #mbs #gardensbythebay #singapore #asia #southeastasia #fujifilm #fujifilm_xseries #x100S #35mm #landmark #icon #urban #city #cityscape #travel #traveling #travelgram #aroundtheworld #wanderlust #instatravel #instad by Melvin Yue, on Flickr

Singapore Vertigo by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Singapore Bay by Demis de Haan, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Coleman Bridge with the Cityscape of Singapore over the background... by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands | Singapore View by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr

Sky Terrace by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Singapore Gardens by the Bay by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr

Singapore Grand Prix next to Marina Bay Sands by .Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hazy Singapore


Hazed Out by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

North Bridge Lights, Singapore by Kenneth Tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Karyn Warburton, on Flickr

Merlion by Jagadesan Devarajan, on Flickr

Day 103-36 by Arif Nurhakim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Huge lunchtime crowd by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Sunset overseeing Singapore CBD by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Marina bay sands by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Sunset overseeing Singapore CBD by tehhanlin, on Flickr


Watching the Fast Lane by Changsterr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Haze by sen, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Jostling for space by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore Bay by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of Singapore city in day morning time. by anekphoto, on Flickr

The Merlion at the heart of the Singapore River by gunman47, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Bugphai ;-), on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP Preview 2015 Fireworks by Michael Guok, on Flickr

NDP 2015 Rehearsal by Amrit Mishra, on Flickr

Coconut Trees in the Urban Jungle by Edmund Lim, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr

Happy 50th Birthday Singapore! by Joe Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Night City Skyline Jubilee Bridge Esplanade Drive Singapore by Stanley Chee, on Flickr

Dazzlingly coquettish. #singapore#mbs#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#holiday#vacation by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr

Singapore by Kjell Vidar Bygland, on Flickr

Singapore River by Ryan Jay DC, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_08 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_02 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_04 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_33 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Oct08 Toa Payoh_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ye3ywong, on Flickr

Untitled by ye3ywong, on Flickr

ArtScience Musuem @ Night by Witrian How, on Flickr

Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/that_wet_lens/11221813706/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21840796820/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21826761626/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21530087449/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21665203975/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21674380071/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21613236176/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21488964902/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21169476242/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/17857491840/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Victory Road by Scintt, on Flickr


Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


Aerial Shots of Singapore by Fast Dove, on Flickr

West coast singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr

Bishan by Wingwin, on Flickr

Bishan by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city at night by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore skyline by James McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Title - Singapore by The Interior Directory, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by The Interior Directory, on Flickr

Singapore by Ian Gethings, on Flickr

Helix Bridge, Singapore by Sammy Six, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion Park in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore Laser Show Time by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Incredible night... by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Merlion Park by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nightscape in Singapore by Jhongli27, on Flickr

SG50 Singapore National Day Parade by spintheday, on Flickr

Coconut Trees in the Urban Jungle by Edmund Lim, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hazy Singapore

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Keppel Harbour by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jubilee Bridge by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr

Reflective Morning by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Niall Ramsey, on Flickr

Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr

GBTBAutumn_20151002_p085 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Kim Tian Green by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Light Lines by A350WG, on Flickr


Sunny Day by Scintt, on Flickr


Benjamin shears bridge by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Marina Bay BW by Nicola Lawrance, on Flickr

Coming up town by Tossaporn Prapaithong, on Flickr

Cloudy Skies by Bryan Vincent King, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

BUGIS+ and the CityScape... an update by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Waterfront by Annie, on Flickr

Merlion by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Sal Mariniello, on Flickr

Marina bay sands by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


The Night at Central Business District II by A350WG, on Flickr

DSC_2288 by Ronnie Lee, on Flickr


1939 by night86mare, on Flickr

DSC_2506 by Ronnie Lee, on Flickr

DSC_3775 by Ronnie Lee, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Under Smoke Haze-3 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Hear the Lion Roar by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore's famed shopping boulevard - Orchard Road - by day. Photo was taken from our Club Floor (City View) Room during recent staycation. #Singapore • #hotelwithaview #staycation #MillionDollarView #Hotel #worldsbest #amazingplace #WishYouWereHere #Go by KrystynnSG, on Flickr

WWIM12 Singapore by Dawn Ong, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Little India Singapore

Deepavali Street Light Up Little India Serangoon Road Singapore by Stanley Chee, on Flickr

Chinatown
Chinatown Singapore-3 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore-1 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


Orchard Road
orchard road singapore by lavensia tour, on Flickr

Emerald Hill Road by David Sheales, on Flickr

Outdoors Cafe & Bar by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

urban streetscape in asia by saitok, on Flickr

urban streetscape in asia by saitok, on Flickr

Light trails, Central boulevard by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr

South Bridge Road, Singapore by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Gardens by the bay by Cristian Bortes, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/19987061138/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/16845464576/sizes/l

R0010505 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Looking towards Orchard from our balcony. Significantly less hazy tonight. by Sam Highley, on Flickr

Untitled by yangkuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City by allan espolong, on Flickr

Later outlook. by Cleon Knight, on Flickr

Singapore12 by HimmCT, on Flickr

Mustafa by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cityscape by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Wealth Inside + by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Bay by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore City by allan espolong, on Flickr


Midnight View by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


Telok Blangah by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr

Singapore by allan espolong, on Flickr

Double Burst by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

taken last night 

Night drive along west coast highway by Wingwingg, on Flickr

PSA building by Wingwingg, on Flickr

West coast flyover by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Rivervalley area by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Untitled by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Bukit batok landed by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Coleman Bridge with the Cityscape of Singapore over the background... by William Cho, on Flickr

Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr

HSSR Ride 25 Aug 2013 by T L Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore17 by HimmCT, on Flickr

Singapore16 by HimmCT, on Flickr

This is how I freeze a busy country like Singapore...long exposure by cepdanie™, on Flickr

Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr

1939 by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay with Blue Hour by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by eric, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69/22532831671/sizes/h/


Time for Lightshow is now by A350WG, on Flickr


Interlace by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Portal by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Hazy City by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore19 by HimmCT, on Flickr

Singapore23 by HimmCT, on Flickr

Singapore Gardens by the Bay by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Evening. by Andre Sitoy, on Flickr

DSC_4710 by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Circular Maze by Christophe Van Biesen, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore 16750531412 by Khánh....Mèo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Blue Hour at People's Park Complex by tehhanlin, on Flickr


City Portal by draken413o, on Flickr


Rush Hour by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


Luminosity by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As the sun goes downtown by abhinavs_srinivas, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Glen Espinosa Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by PhotoJOJO!, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Day One by fad3away, on Flickr

Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr

Merlion Park in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore Laser Show Time by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Urban Mirage by draken413o, on Flickr


The Surge by draken413o, on Flickr


Faith by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


Christmas (X'mas) @ Orchard Central, Singapore by gintks, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/22738789197/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22766200019/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22536832878/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22722864580/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/23064617331/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/22414945513/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/22113353895/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22802151462/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22491680199/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr

Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Cloudy Blue Hour @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_4116 by wsboon, on Flickr

Day One by fad3away, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8451 by RandomSIN, on Flickr

_DSC8487 by RandomSIN, on Flickr

Urban Mirage by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay, Singapore by Ewout Pahud de Mortanges, on Flickr

Journey by Lim Choon Meng, on Flickr

The Bridge To Durians by Abhijeet Vardhan, on Flickr

View of Marina Bay by Christopher Arnaud, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10576091484/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/22676457324/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/22379372497/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/22088951813/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/20766317138/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/20331674074/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/20399445952/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19814665722/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19066694082/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16566573393/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_ho_sg/23241691926/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22500478671/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cloan/22840053216/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dkmomus/22435103370/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14892382918/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vlee/19140745059/sizes/l


----------



## WingWing

singapore different skyline

financial cbd

Progress by night86mare, on Flickr

orchard road
Rochor Centre by kenneth neo, on Flickr

rochor
Panoramic View from the Stadium Waterfront by Cheng Kiang Ng, on Flickr

buona vista
Buona Vista landscape including Fusionopolis by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

alexandra
Untitled by relan masato, on Flickr

tiong bahru
DSCF0024 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

bishan
Lighted Pixels by Ian Ho, on Flickr

toa payoh
Panoramic view of Toa Payoh by Jake Wang, on Flickr

sengkang
Just a typical part of Singapore by Lionel Lim (aka Out of the Box Creation), on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/2sun2moon/12128493774/


jurong east
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftymm99/17531553856/

dover
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14365542280/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05124 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Fireflies by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

NDP 2015 Rehearsal by Amrit Mishra, on Flickr

SG50 by Marvin Magdadaro, on Flickr

Material World by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P_3130022_3130023_3130024_3130025_3130026_3130027_easyHDR by vic60750, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by donrcameron, on Flickr

Singapore by Alex Yeng, on Flickr

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore again 



The Road Less Travelled by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

love this new south beach tower by Starck

The National Gallery Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Cityscape Monochrome by drumbunkerdragon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

WOW Wingwing. Thats one of the most amazing aerial shots of Singapore I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeighIam

Awesome pics of Singapore! very neat but gotta say Im not too big of a fan of tight, too close of a gap flats/apartments where you don't really see anything from your window other than neighboring building, quite suffocating typical to Hong Kong but then again … what would I kno, nevertheless it is an awesome city, albeit a little 'staged' and too 'sterile', modern but not a lot of character … almost like being watched under a strict set of rules kinda … just my impression.


----------



## christos-greece

Citylight. Taken with #SonyA6000 #SMFTrip by Didit Putra, on Flickr

Back of the Beyond, Back Again, Back Again by Adam Sparks, on Flickr

DSC_6537 by Cheng Gong, on Flickr

landscape2185a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

IMG_9083 by budak, on Flickr

landscape2185a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Gloomy by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22800274984/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16192789114/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23124086950/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22818144983/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_ker/20232854576/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22775116383/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16833506057/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16534124342/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16503632436/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16195236665/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

The memory creator by kiatography1, on Flickr

The Merlion @Singapore by 猫之瑪姫, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by hapsara, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer B&W by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Cityscape // SIngapore by crystal ong, on Flickr

☁☁ by h2ogeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

This is Singapore by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel from Beyond by hendra, on Flickr

Merlion by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

CommemoratIng Lee Kuan Yew by sesamest74, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Hazy City by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore`s business district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

City of Haze by Kelvin Loke, on Flickr

20151121-DSC08292-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr

DSC08296 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Old and New Singapore Skyline by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/19987061138/

any idea how to put into here?


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15802550328/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/calim1974/19653565956/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/16505048941/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11814930344/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mark-meng/22771323674/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9929672523/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chinglitratista/22871606087/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22818144983/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15958723762/sizes/l


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice.


----------



## WingWing

DSC09279.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Light Trails at Clark Quay by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Former Supreme Court building dome by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

SEA Games Opening Ceremony by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

DNA Helix tower at the finale of the SEA Games Opening Ceremony by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

Rotunda Dome now with skyroof overhead by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

20151122-DSC08328-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr


Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Reflections at Keppel Bay by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Singapore - Gardens by the Bay - Night view by Steve Walker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Singapore - Night View - by Steve Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Theresa Lippmann, on Flickr

Singapore - Night View from Sky Park by Steve Walker, on Flickr

26. Small houses and skyscrapers seen from Amoy Street. Singapore, 2014 by Urban and landscape photography, on Flickr

Romancing the Streets by Nik Voon, on Flickr

Marina Bay and the Helix Bridge by Nabil z.a., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Views Singapore-20 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Views Singapore-28 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Intermission by tecnica, on Flickr

Downtown, SIngapore by Amzad Sadik, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/23426280861/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/22731841224/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19795820796/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18862455239/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mianbaoren/22389522814/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/apizzainudin/22442023534/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cmmaung/13668235044/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23506325795/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23398439432/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/23489966936/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnage/14641475791/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnage/15088601077/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/k_sty/22752787392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/k_sty/23477025231/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnage/13118258615/sizes/h/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mianbaoren/22389520354/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mianbaoren/22986261076/sizes/l


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N07/22356319998/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/superadrianme/21507567832/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22484386074/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/8638388928/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnage/8555590405/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/12554745505/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/4996470996/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5635548602/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17371943080/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18072743658/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23422581912/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22813372556/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/14030247310/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/8023534719/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cliffch123/18293624272/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16253940987/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21180491544/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cliffch123/21971741585/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zlight/6570122611/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore DNA Inspired Helix Bridge Illuminated at Night by Philip Bird, on Flickr

Cloudy Day by Partha Roy, on Flickr

HomeHeartIs by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

_SIN4318 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Sun rise over Singapore by Fast Dove, on Flickr


20151206-DSC08679-1 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Pierce ans Seletar Reservoir by Fast Dove, on Flickr


landscape2207a by cscvictor, on Flickr

Truancy by Kiatography, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore neighbourhood

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr

Untitled by The First Edition, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Grand Prix 2015 by Kiatography, on Flickr

Circle of Life by Kiatography, on Flickr

Tranquility by Kiatography, on Flickr

Whole new world, Brand new day by Kiatography, on Flickr

Hustle by Kiatography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore MRT CG1 Expo Station: The roof is made of titanium, steel, and glass, and its design enables the platform to be columns-free and invoking a sense of spaciousness. by nabobswims, on Flickr

Chinatown Street Scene by Joël Morin, on Flickr

Ann Siang Hill at Night, Singapore by Made Yudhistira, on Flickr

Sofitel So Singapore by Mark Neilson, on Flickr

Dusk by Rajan Raju, on Flickr

Little India by qitsuk, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

PB150029 by Dennis Tan, on Flickr

PB150026 by Dennis Tan, on Flickr

PB150025 by Dennis Tan, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge and Singapore Cityscape by Zaw Wai, on Flickr

Singapore 1-83 by gerrylawson, on Flickr

Singapore River night-4 by gerrylawson, on Flickr

Singapore River-37 by gerrylawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:



WingWing said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/19987061138/
> 
> any idea how to put into here?


How to post the pic, here? If you asking this, with BBcodes of course


----------



## christos-greece

singapore skyline by rodrigo layug, on Flickr

_Marina_Bay_illuminated_for_Singapore_s_50th_National_Day____Then_Chih_WeyXinhuaAlamy______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay by mccrya, on Flickr

lights and paint_1 by Photomontage, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr

A pleasant surprise as we sited inspected the Salt Grill & Sky Bar at ION Orchard. Gorgeous 270-degree view of #Singapore at ION Sky (218 meters / Level 56). Can you spot some iconic landmarks of the different areas? #ilovemyjob #perksofmyjob #birdseyevie by sandyris, on Flickr

ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr

ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr

ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warmth by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore by Ah Lamb, on Flickr

City Scenery during Dusk [In Explore, 16-Dec-2015] by Krist Setyawan, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

_SIN4454-Edit-Edit by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

20151219-DSC08831-BW by jenkwang, on Flickr

Blue hour at marina by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


Photographer's Block by worldbefree (wbf), on Flickr

Panoramic view of Teban Gardens at dawn. by ashraf muhd, on Flickr

some photos i still dunno how to embed into here 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jansenchua/23801374776/in/pool-singapore/


----------



## skyridgeline

Published on Nov 21, 2015


----------



## christos-greece

Missing The Boat by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr

Marina Bay Laser Show... by Ijam Hairi, on Flickr

Frames Within a Frame. by thefotografer, on Flickr

Singapore August 2015 by Remko Tanis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Hallelujah by tterencechung, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr

Cloudy Blue Hour @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_4116 by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Ewout Pahud de Mortanges, on Flickr

Day One by fad3away, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Untitled by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Christmas Charitrees by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Untitled by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

DarkSyde by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Sapphire Nights by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colors in darkness by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Twilight Over The City by Aditya Permana, on Flickr

CIty never sleep by Randy, on Flickr

Singapore by Ah Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Singapore at Night


----------



## christos-greece

Nightscape in Singapore by Jhongli27, on Flickr

SG50 Singapore National Day Parade by spintheday, on Flickr

Coconut Trees in the Urban Jungle by Edmund Lim, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
NightView of Marina Bay by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Orchard Night View by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Heaven's Extension by Mabmy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Atmospheric by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Blue Hour at Duxton by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monochrome City V by Randy, on Flickr

Supertrees and the Sands by Marko Erman, on Flickr

Colors in darkness by Elena Leong, on Flickr

The Fullterton Bay Hotel by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Blue Hour from Marina Bay Sands Board Walk by tang yiming, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore

Sunrise by Max Tan, on Flickr

Sunrise by Max Tan, on Flickr

landscape2231a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

DSC03371 by jackalchung25, on Flickr

Walk to punggol beach by unternichtuber, on Flickr

Walk to punggol beach by unternichtuber, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

CBD by Yanming84, on Flickr

Panoramic view at Singapore City Central by Efren Claro, on Flickr

Singapore City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


upload by EeKhor29, on Flickr

upload by EeKhor29, on Flickr

upload by EeKhor29, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Abscondence by tecnica, on Flickr

Commonwealth Sunrise by Hak Liang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abscondence by tecnica, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

The Awaken Singapore by Keith Liew, on Flickr

Supertrees and the Sands by Marko Erman, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The Esplanade & South Beach by William Cho, on Flickr


Singapore City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

s Dec28 Wishing Spheres Cityscape_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

rochor canal and bukit timah by achresis khora, on Flickr

Sunset at Sin Ming Court by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Theresa Lippmann, on Flickr

Singapore - Night View from Sky Park by Steve Walker, on Flickr

Romancing the Streets by Nik Voon, on Flickr

Marina Bay and the Helix Bridge by Nabil z.a., on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sunset at Chai Chee by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr

s Dec28 Cityscape Wishing Spheres_DSC_8411 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Golden by night86mare, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore panorama by William Cho, on Flickr

s Dec28 East Coast SG_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Gallery View by night86mare, on Flickr

Gentle Caress by Ian Ho, on Flickr

Ominous by Ian Ho, on Flickr

D'Leedon Condo by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands at night by Emil Balitaan, on Flickr

An Explosion of Colour - Fullerton Hotel Singapore by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

F1 by Boogs2008, on Flickr

Singapore ice cream culture by lovedove_ken, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

New Year Resolution by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore SG50 by Win Tin Peters, on Flickr

An update view of Kampong Glam from Sultan Plaza by William Cho, on Flickr

Beyond by Shubhankar Saha, on Flickr

Singapore Christmas 30C by Anne Rawson, on Flickr

Singapore SG50 by Win Tin Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s Jan01_Countdown 2016__003 DF by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Jan01_Countdown 2016__002 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Jan01_Countdown 2016__001 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, New Year's Eve 2015, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

DSC04919 by oliveplum, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Happy New Year ! by SHaurT, on Flickr










2016 by Kiatography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Happy New Year 

s Jan01_Countdown 2016__002 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

From Afar by night86mare, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2016 Singapore’s annual iconic New Year’s Eve celebration jointly presented by the Urban Redevelopment Authority and Esplanade – Theatres on the Bay. Celebrate a Jubilee year well spent amidst 20,000 wishing spheres bearin by Victor Lim, on Flickr

Twenty Sixteen by tecnica, on Flickr

s Jan01_Countdown_Smoke_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vibrant city by Lionel Lim (aka Out of the Box Creation), on Flickr

Singapore CBD Skyline by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

DSC04633 Monochrome by Malvin Ng, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay Sands by Slobodan Miskovic, on Flickr

A6000 with Samyang 12mm f2. F5.4, iso100, 15s. by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Grand Finale by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Dramatic clouds by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

waiting for fireworks monochrome by Malvin Ng, on Flickr

2016 New Year Countdown Singapore by Jake Wang, on Flickr

2016 New Year Countdown Singapore by Jake Wang, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Singapore at Night


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Views Singapore-20 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Views Singapore-28 by Russell Charters, on Flickr

Downtown, SIngapore by Amzad Sadik, on Flickr


----------



## majulah

*A peek into Singapore's colonial past*

*
Then: Convent Holy Infant Jesus
Now: CHIJMES*

 by William Cho, on Flickr


*
Then: Supreme Court
Now: National Gallery Singapore*

 by William Cho, on Flickr


*
Then: Hill Street Police Station
Now: MICA Building*

 by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


*
Then/Now: Cavenagh Bridge*

 by William Cho, on Flickr


*
Then/Now: Capitol Theatre*

 by William Cho, on Flickr


*
Then: Town Hall and Victoria Memorial Hall
Now: Victoria Theatre and Concert Hall*

 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s 2016_Jan05_Fullerton Heritage Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2016 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

31 Dec 2015 ~ Moving clouds by Siowleng Long, on Flickr

Singapore National Gallery by Karan Malik, on Flickr

s Jan01_Countdown 2016__004 DF by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion Park in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Singapore Laser Show Time by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

Day One by fad3away, on Flickr

Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cinematic by Josh Douglas, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Sunset by Venga M, on Flickr

Merlion by kenichicorp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light of the City by Fuk Yea, on Flickr

Genting Hotel Jurong East by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Marina bay sands, SINGAPORE-JUN 14, 2015 : view of marina bay sands with light laser show at night light , Singapore on June 14, 2015 by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr

Marina bay sands, SINGAPORE-JUN 14, 2015 : view of marina bay sands with light laser show at night light , Singapore on June 14, 2015 by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Hope Flyerway by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore City Panorama by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


DJI_0124 by circleline4, on Flickr


Lightsaber by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline from Lazarus Island by Kenneth Kum, on Flickr

Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) by Peh Boon Ping, on Flickr

Red or Blue Pill? by ShearNation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Coleman Bridge with the Cityscape of Singapore over the background... by William Cho, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape by Zaw Wai, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape in a Foggy Night by Zaw Wai, on Flickr

Electrifying Singapore! by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Convergent by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE









https://flic.kr/p/BFy9is










https://flic.kr/p/D3nX79


----------



## christos-greece

Facebook_HD-2 by Theerawat Kaiphanlert, on Flickr

Singapore Night by Tuo Chen, on Flickr

IMG_2498 by BOO WEI LUN, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands - Singapore DSC_6908 by Joseph D, on Flickr

Break-of-Dawn-from-Jubilee-Bridge by tang yiming, on Flickr


----------



## EdwardandTina

good


----------



## dj4life

Singapore's Cityscape by David Ng Soon Thong, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Marina Bay Sands - Singapore DSC_6908 by Joseph D, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Singapore Lights - Sony A7RII, Voigtlander 15mm III by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Marina Bay by Yann Pinczon du Sel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The Lion City - Singapore by Muhong Julius Lin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Its full of lights by argitan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainbow highway by Simon, on Flickr

People's Park Apartments by T S, on Flickr

Cultural centres by Rob Hurson, on Flickr

Emerald Hill Road by Rob Hurson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Shot of Singapore River, Singapore by Jeetendra Bankapure, on Flickr

Singapore 2 by ASHLEY KYDD, on Flickr

Lights up [email protected] Free to use Photos +kenneth chan​ by kenneth chan, on Flickr

Across the marina bay by jnguyen0297, on Flickr

The City by Fuk Yea, on Flickr

140116-9 by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









Source: flickr nightmare86










Source:https://flic.kr/p/CF6wWX


----------



## christos-greece

Great morning people! #singapore#architecture#infinity#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#holiday#vacation by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr

Singapore by Chup, on Flickr

26. More small houses and skyscrapers. Singapore. by Javier Azcoiti, on Flickr

* by Dingyi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

M2400825 by Kong K S, on Flickr

DSC04365 by PING CHEUNG YU, on Flickr

Img492024nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

MerLion by James Wu, on Flickr

Convergent by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore










https://flic.kr/p/DdCaf9


----------



## WingWing

Source: jsw3000 flickr









Source; jsw3000 flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore skyline, seen from Lazarus island by Debbie Soh, on Flickr

Calm Facade by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by Square Lights, on Flickr


Purple Sky by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SG 2016 by allan espolong, on Flickr

Firecracker Night by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Ushering in the Monkey Year by night86mare, on Flickr

River Hongbao Fireworks 2016, The Float, Marina Bay by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cool Steel by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore Alight and Reflected by David Cawthorne, on Flickr

Singapore Harbour and Downtown Core by Sören Schulz, on Flickr

Water fall by Paul Biggs, on Flickr

Science and art museum. #night #photography #longexposure #nex by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC01786 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abscondence by tecnica, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Theresa Lippmann, on Flickr

Singapore - Night View from Sky Park by Steve Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fullerton by Loo Leong Hong, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 Singapore Beautiful sunset at marina bay, Singapore by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapour Downtown by PATXI ERRECART, on Flickr

singapore by abdul jalil hassan, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Why always the same place? it's boring :nuts:


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Richie.*









*Flickr Richie.*









*Flickr Richie.*​


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore SG50 by Win Tin Peters, on Flickr

An update view of Kampong Glam from Sultan Plaza by William Cho, on Flickr

Beyond by Shubhankar Saha, on Flickr

Singapore SG50 by Win Tin Peters, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr



View from the Singapore Cable Car, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


Light Flow 奔流 by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Train of Shadows 尖峰时刻 by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208

beautiful singapore skyline


----------



## Phcg

Lights and paint by Photomontage, no Flickr

Singapore CBD and UOB Plaza 1, Singapore by Keir Gravil, no Flickr

Esplanade Singapore by toamitesh, no Flickr

Great View at Level 33 by Max Xu, no Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by Randy, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MBS SINGAPORE by kent chan, on Flickr

#chinatown #singapore #architecture by spiltrainbow, on Flickr

Singapore CBD and UOB Plaza 1, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

#marinabaySands #singapore by aumimm, on Flickr

Great View at Level 33 by Max Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Glittering Marina Bay by Glen Espinosa, no Flickr

The Marina Bay Sands by vedd edd, no Flickr

Lights of Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr

Sem título by espinozr, no Flickr

Sem título by espinozr, no Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline

A lot of skylines ( about the building, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/[email protected] )







Just below the building ...


----------



## christos-greece

toa payoh of singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

bayfront by Chunkit Lok, on Flickr

5P6A9946 by Philippe Paulissen, on Flickr

P1050337 by Edmund, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore at night by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore from the East Bay by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore by Night by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore by Gainsucker, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Laser Show by Manoj Chandran, on Flickr

Sunrise over Gardens By The Bay by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr

Focus on infinity by Paul Biggs, on Flickr

S h i n e by Pierre SEON, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Jeffrey Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Life in Chinatown, Singapore by Huy Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Cool Steel by Randy Ng, on Flickr

Marina Bay River Hongbao 2016 by tumblingtacos, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore by Gainsucker, no Flickr

Otherworldy by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Gainsucker, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Financial District -the World of Money by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr

Haze City by Adi Sufyan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Singapore Travel Photographer by gnohz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hear the Lion Roar by night86mare, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Sg 2015-2016 by Matthew John Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore skyline by Photomontage, no Flickr

Skyline by Chantal Nederstigt, no Flickr

Singapore nights.. by Jaison kuruvila, no Flickr

New Year Eve 2012 Singapore by A B, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2016 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay - The Helix Dez. 2015 by Hendrik Plank, on Flickr

Singapore - Boat Quay Dez. 2015 by Hendrik Plank, on Flickr

The nighttime view of sensational Singapore outside our window at the Conrad Centennial. Low light photo fun! #snailsplace, #sinapore, #cny2016, #fujifilm, #fujix-100s, #conradcentennial, #conradcentennialsingapore, #lowlight, #nightphotography by SnailsPlace, on Flickr

DSC02117 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

tim1807 said:


> Sin City by Kelvin Ong, on Flickr


Sg


----------



## WingWing

Singapore taken by me just now


----------



## christos-greece

8M1A1758 by Joseph Liang, on Flickr

A Block of HDB flats (Chinese: 组屋) along Bukit Batok Singapore #street #photography #streetphotography #theIMAGED #photooftheday #Instagood #Instagram #instadaily #ig #ShotAward #architecture #igmasters #igers #vsco #vscocam #igaddict #ig_global_life #in by jerveyn, on Flickr

DSC04007 by Val R, on Flickr

8H2_58960015 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr


----------



## SametErol

singapore is on my next vacation spot.


----------



## Phcg

edt-3271 by Photomontage, no Flickr

Lights and paint by Photomontage, no Flickr

City Lights by Photomontage, no Flickr

Singapore City by espinozr, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2016 by marcrichards66, on Flickr

Singapore 2016 by marcrichards66, on Flickr

Blue Bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Lunarcy by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

DJI_0029 by fluffy_foo, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/23976616213/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25365859191/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24931921060/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knowenoughhappy/24020218724/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chinglitratista/25510020975/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ned_b/24435258493/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ned_b/25009816822/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chinglitratista/24828825075/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shootsgp/24342493279/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shootsgp/24684566346/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cliffch123/21971741585/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Light of the City by Fuk Yea, on Flickr

Genting Hotel Jurong East by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F1 by Boogs2008, on Flickr

Singapore ice cream culture by lovedove_ken, on Flickr

Beyond by Shubhankar Saha, on Flickr

Singapore Christmas 30C by Anne Rawson, on Flickr

Singapore SG50 by Win Tin Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk @ Marina Bay Singapore by William Cho, on Flickr

skypark by Michelle H. Photography, on Flickr

9Mar2016 by BerkeleyPowerGrip, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Light Show by Huy Nguyễn, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore and Marina Bay Sands as seen from Marina East by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline




----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2016 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Week 11 - Reflection by Raystinger, on Flickr

Commanding Skyline #singapore #cbd #sg #skyscaper #city #cityscape by Simon Ashby, on Flickr

S h i n e by Pierre SEON, on Flickr

Yellow by Adi Sufyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2016 by Matt, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Weekend shopping. #singapore#architecture#infinity#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#mbs#marinabaysands#loui by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr

Marina bay sands and Helix Bridge by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Fullerton hotel by wenjunn choy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue by Trong Nguyen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Boardwalk by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr

Singapore financial district by Roberto Ruggieri, on Flickr

Reflective City by Roger Deng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore financial district by Roberto Ruggieri, on Flickr

Reflective City by Roger Deng, on Flickr

Marina Bay Boardwalk by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Singapore City by Pongpop Rojanapo, on Flickr

Chit chat on the go by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



JuanPaulo said:


> *Singapore, Singapore*
> 
> 
> Pink by wkngw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr

9Mar2016 by BerkeleyPowerGrip, on Flickr

Singapore skyline in black and white by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Waterfront City by Randy Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Marina Sands bay by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr

Singapore, cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr

Singapore - cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr

After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Sunset at Marina Barrage by Pongpop Rojanapo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Interlink by terence chung, on Flickr

Cityscape by Schristia, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by James Amrein, on Flickr

singapore-downtown by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Marina Bay by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr

Singapore by Arthur Ehlert, no Flickr

Marina Bay by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore-downtown by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Sands bay by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr

After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

marina bay by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
CLC Fellowship Henk Ovink by Frodo1977, on Flickr


#IONcelebration #ionorchard #singapore #city #beautiful #architecturelovers #skyline #awesome #viviendoensingapur by Laia Verdú, on Flickr

Looking for Paul Tailor in Singapore? Contact us now @ [email protected] by Paul Bespoke Tailor, on Flickr
Singapore Boat Trip 2016 by Stephen Metcalfe, on Flickr

An aerial view of Singapore HarbourFront by Rohan Rao, on Flickr

blue lights at landmark buildings for waterday
Landmarks turned Blue for World Water Day by PUB sg, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Boat Trip 2016 by Stephen Metcalfe, on Flickr

IMG_3281 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

IMG_2935 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Singapore by beebop144, on Flickr

Funny how 5 of the tallest buildings in this photo weren't even around 2 years ago. The speed of construction in Singapore is insane. #concretejungle by Lim Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ミーティングがなかなか始まらないので、シンガポールオフィスで日本と変わらずお仕事中。 オフィスがオシャレで羨ましい。 仕事も捗る気がする(その気になり易いタイプ) by O.K.Z., on Flickr

SunSet by just a way of life, on Flickr

Clarke Quay by just a way of life, on Flickr

63 Singapore 2016 by Susan Clarke, on Flickr

Singapore City View by Ken Regan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

More of Singapore! by Andrew Silva, on Flickr

Img507291nx2 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img507281nx2 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img507278nx2 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img507274nx2 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img507271nx2 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img507265nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Looking at Downtown by James Amrein, on Flickr

Twilight at Garden by the Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/koobird/25488223785/


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Peter Beutler, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

the staircase by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gigantic Merry Go Round by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Convergent by .Randy., on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg


2016-03-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-08 by Mith252-1, on


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Weekend by the Bay by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

iLights by KwokCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Kunal Baweja, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore at Night Concept by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

DSC03300 by oliveplum, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore at night by aotaro, on Flickr

Vietnamese Dinner by timothy droppo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Dusk @ Marina Bay Singapore by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo


----------



## christos-greece

Urban velocity by JohnNguyen0297, on Flickr

Vibrant by Simon, on Flickr

Marine Constellation by CalvinTeo Gallery, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Kunal Baweja, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

IMG_7451 by J Tay, on Flickr

singapore-downtown by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore and Marina Bay Sands as seen from Marina East by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Peter Beutler, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

Convergent by .Randy., on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illusion by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Downtown by TKBonz, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Streaks by Simon, on Flickr

Downtown Core and Singapore River, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## Hongsunman

It's the most developed country among East south Asian nations. 

One of the place that I should visit. 

Forever Singapore!


----------



## christos-greece

Nightscape in Singapore by Jhongli27, on Flickr


Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Changing skylines by gnohz, on Flickr

Spin The Wheel by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr

Dalhousie Obelisk, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

night lights by terri-t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Sunset at Marina Barrage by Pongpop Rojanapo, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Sands bay by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr

Singapore, cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr

Singapore - cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City that Never Sleeps by Ho Ying Yao, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple & Museum by Ian Christopher, on Flickr

DSC_1415 by paolo pancotti, on Flickr

DSC_0912 by Olga Terekhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat Quay by Mike Cartmell, on Flickr

IMG_0201 by ES Healthcare, on Flickr

Downtown by TKBonz, on Flickr

A Small Nut in Big City 大都市里的小螺母 by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Cloud Forest City by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

not with singapore 

Light Trails by Azlan Shah, on Flickr


Cerulean Empire by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

2016 05 28 National Gallery by Eddie Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City View from Rochor Centre, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape at Boat Quay. by Brintha Loganathan, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park by wsboon, on Flickr

Night @ Singapore Marina Bay by wsboon, on Flickr

Enter the lion city by zirong zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long Exposure Singapore Take by Me. by nguyenlong11, on Flickr

Dome of the Supreme Court | National Gallery with Singapore city skyline by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore - re-edit in DXO Optics Pro .v10 by Geoff Whalan, on Flickr

Singapore by dipa photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1583 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

IMG_1587 by John Seb Barber, on Flickr

scenic promenade by David Lurie, on Flickr

Singapore by Adam W, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum Reflection by Ken Goh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

35mmf2D on D3 @ Boat Quay by wsboon, on Flickr

Singapore by Sharon and Peter Komidar, on Flickr

Night time by Faeez, on Flickr

Singapore view from Kallang Basin #kallangbasin #singapore #sportshub #reflections #marinabaysands #cloudy by Swaminathan, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Gustavo Feijó, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

tall and short by Ethan L, on Flickr

Hi Singapore Again!!! #singapore #orchard #orchardroad by Eduardo Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore marina bay at dusk by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Supertree by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

A Fullerton Bay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Downtown by TKBonz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape by jay wu, on Flickr

Boat Quay by Mike Cartmell, on Flickr

Chevron House by Mike Cartmell, on Flickr

Downtown by TKBonz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore, cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr

Singapore - cityscape by John A. Fleming, on Flickr

After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Sunset at Marina Barrage by Pongpop Rojanapo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

1_singapore_f1_night_race_2012_city_skyline by Alejandro Perales, on Flickr

View from ion sky #archidaily #composition #art #geometric #building #lookingup #pattern #skyscraper #geometry #abstract #architecture #beautiful #lines #architexture #architectureporn #perspective #city #street #design #arts #town #architecturelovers #a by Budianto Haryanto, on Flickr

Blue Hour at Lengkok Bahru (Wider Perspective) by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by macabresg, on Flickr

SingaporePano3 by macabresg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

not gotham city by Roger Foo, on Flickr

The Merlion by jh_tan84, on Flickr

Singapore by Sharon and Peter Komidar, on Flickr

Singapore Night Cityscape by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

City-Scape (3/3). | "Singapore Kinda Weekend" (Macet mana macet?) | #Singapore #MarinaGardensDrive #Vocation #Cityscape #SelfTaken #2016Trip #VSCOcam #VSCO by Ester Irene, on Flickr

Singapore City by Adri Padmos, on Flickr

cityscape by jay wu, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline @ Marina Bay by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore cityscape by espinozr, no Flickr

Colours of Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr

Lights of Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore by Night by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore from the East Bay by espinozr, no Flickr

Singapore by espinozr, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Singapore CBD from Esplanade Park, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

T h r i v e by Melvin Michael Pimentel, on Flickr

City Lights by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore during golden hours by Eyecandy Photoworks, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

The cityscape of singapore by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

What are all these skyscrapers U/C?

like in this picture
After Hours by Andrew Fok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Both are residential. V on shenton. 

More to right u will see marina one


----------



## christos-greece

Green Beams by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore, Helix Pedestrian Bridge from m. muraskin-singapore by murray muraskin, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay Flight Bar & Lounge (57th floor) by Nicola Bova, on Flickr

Business as usual by Simon, on Flickr

Singapore's icon by Aws Zuhair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by picxel8, on Flickr

Marina Bay Skyline from MBS Skypark by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Garden By The Bay Aerial View by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

The wait before the show by Jayantika Soni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SINGAPORE CITY FROM ABOVE by Siripong Kaewla-iad, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Photography by ©Kenny Teo by manlio mannozzi, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Sugeng Amin, on Flickr

MaRina in black and white. #asia #1 #bestofindonesia #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw #bw_lover #beach #boat #canon #bnw #singapore #marina #instamood #instagram #instaphoto #insta_bw #indonesialebihcantik #indonesia_photography #bali #landsca by Imron Rosadi, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Skyline by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Hight Street Centre @ Singapore River by wsboon, on Flickr

#210 Cavenagh Bridge & Esplanade (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

DSC07433-HDR by Malvin Ng, on Flickr

ION Orchard Mall by Parrizio, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Marina Boulevard by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

HarbourFront, Singapore by Parrizio, on Flickr

Marina Bay Skyline from MBS Skypark by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Singapore finacial area by Parrizio, on Flickr

St Teresa Church Sunrise by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Singtel by Aaron, on Flickr

Bus Bay at Boon Keng by Bambi Corro III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture Marvel by denzil soans, on Flickr

Celebrations by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

sunset at chinatown,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

Singapore Density @ Marina Bay by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

Double Helix Bridge by Calysta Bleasby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20151122-SHR_0068 by Shribhushan Patil, on Flickr

Duxton Night Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

SAM_5888.jpg by corwin_s, on Flickr

SAM_5861.jpg by corwin_s, on Flickr

Teck lim conner by huntergol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by gopfunk, on Flickr

Marina bay by bTru415816, on Flickr

Business as usual by Simon, on Flickr

SAM_5880.jpg by corwin_s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture Marvel by denzil soans, on Flickr

SINGAPORE CITY FROM ABOVE by Siripong Kaewla-iad, on Flickr

ION Orchard Mall by Parrizio, on Flickr

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

Boat Quay @ Singapore River by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taken few mins ago


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



























Source
Edward tian


----------



## christos-greece

Pavilion @ Marina Bridge by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Singapore Black and White by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

DSC07056.jpg by eugene_o, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Marina Bay, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Marina Bay, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

singapore-433613 by Resource hfh, on Flickr

Sky, Clouds and skyline from Singapore Eye by Hrishikesh Karambelkar, on Flickr

20160731-Singapore-120.jpg by Harald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Toa Payoh ,Singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

MERLION PARK by Praveen Quak, on Flickr

Fire and Ice by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Anglerfish by Kiatography, on Flickr

Downtown Core and ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
" Marina Bay " by Mukeng, on Flickr

Good Morning Singapore, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Untitled by Maria, on Flickr

Red Hill by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Untitled by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore | 2016 by Alex Rippingale, on Flickr

SINGAPORE RIVER ANDERSON BRIDGE SUNTEC CITY by patrick555666751, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Daniel Kannegieter, on Flickr

Singapore | 2016 by Alex Rippingale, on Flickr

Pebble Bay Condominium by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LR-160128~02.03-828.jpg by Finert, on Flickr

K. by Jolanta Mazur, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

First two pic is not singapore imo


----------



## WingWing

Singapore










By Jay Wu


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7344 by Ramasamy Muthiah, on Flickr

SINGAPORE VIEW by patrick555666751, on Flickr

LR-160128~02.03-828.jpg by Finert, on Flickr

Singapore night view by Jeanhom Chen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
SG51 Fireworks by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Untitled by T L Ng, on Flickr

Sunset at Marina Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion Park, Singapore by Juha Helosuo, on Flickr

Singapore by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Juxtapose by dcxj, on Flickr

Chinatown Street (B&W) - Singapore by Samuel Medley, on Flickr

LR-160128~02.03-1345.jpg by Finert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Congrats to Singapore ! National day on August 9th, celebrating Singapore's 51st Birthday by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Singapore by Jason Risley, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by Juha Helosuo, on Flickr

SINGAPORE RIVER ANDERSON BRIDGE SUNTEC CITY by patrick555666751, on Flickr

MaRina in black and white. #asia #1 #bestofindonesia #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw #bw_lover #beach #boat #canon #bnw #singapore #marina #instamood #instagram #instaphoto #insta_bw #indonesialebihcantik #indonesia_photography #bali #landsca by Imron Rosadi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Romeo Junior, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Romeo Junior, on Flickr

singapore funny bridge by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr

Green Building by Bambi Corro III, on Flickr

Merlion by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Updator

I will visit Singapore. Yes, dunno when.


----------



## christos-greece

Lotus by Simon Long, on Flickr

National Day Lights by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Celebrations by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Keppel Viaduct, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Igor Sinitsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03064 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

DSC03083 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Romeo Junior, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Gigih Rahadiansyah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FreddyNg_1DX by EOS World, on Flickr

After 50 years, will this still be the same as present? #iphone6s #cooleffects #singapore #photography #sghotels #blackandwhite by Victor Soh, on Flickr

Guess where I am? Standing at this angle shows a beautiful view of the Hotel. #architecture #hotels #singapore #sgattractions #photography #iphone6s by Victor Soh, on Flickr

LV Singapore by KenJoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Romeo Junior, on Flickr

Singapore Dream's city by Aws Zuhair, on Flickr

Helix Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Singapore by Romeo Junior, on Flickr

The View from Henderson Waves Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Blue hour by crystal ong, on Flickr

singapore funny bridge by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr

DSC03083 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire Away by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Orchard Road Night View From Orchard Central Rooftop Garden by MGunawan, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

Singapore Skyline by Stefan Brundige, no Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay Panorma by Stefan Brundige, no Flickr

DSC_1627 by Peter2222, no Flickr

Singapore skyline by Roswitz, no Flickr

Colours of the Bay by Ashley Matthew Teo, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

not gotham city by Roger Foo, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/29085718682/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25965487904/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29110543756/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28907044872/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28912452601/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28035223360/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27502007303/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26114484324/sizes/l


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


















Source: ecboy


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2016 by Ki Simpson, on Flickr

Singapore 2016 by Ki Simpson, on Flickr

Colours of the Night by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore





























Source: Edward Tian from Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore yesterday









Today











Ckck


----------



## JoSin

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29131935872/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28920522405/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bambicorro/28080468735/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kinnith93/28324976275/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27635637633/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/skyholique/28288629785/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape of Marina Bay (Fish Eye) by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Colours of the Bay by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Gateway West by mynotsoopenbook, on Flickr

Mount Faber Park @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Source: Fastdove Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Benjamin Sheares Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

mbsh throw back,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Keith Liew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016S&M015 by Reisinspiratie.info, on Flickr

2012March-Singapore-105 by fcmarriott, on Flickr

20160819-MarinaBay-1080p011 by Paul Liew, on Flickr

Case of Singapore by sichang wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline and view of skyscrapers at twilight time in Singapore. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

RR3-6132 by PDH812, on Flickr

Singapore by eheroine, on Flickr

20160819-MarinaBay-1080p015 by Paul Liew, on Flickr


----------



## tyistheguy

The yacht in the sky looks insane. I would like to go on it some day.


----------



## WingWing

#238 Civic Distric (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Teemu Jarvinen, on Flickr

High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

What's your story? ❤���� _______________________________ #Singapore #city #view #skyline #lights #night #love #travel #discover #InvisiblePlaces #story #high #dreams #abundance #time #soul #magic #love #try by Ioana Budeanu, on Flickr

D4F_5349.jpg by SERGIO RICCA, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice and refreshing new shots in here! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

8M1A1758 by Joseph Liang, on Flickr

DSC04007 by Val R, on Flickr

8H2_58960015 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr

A Block of HDB flats (Chinese: 组屋) along Bukit Batok Singapore #street #photography #streetphotography #theIMAGED #photooftheday #Instagood #Instagram #instadaily #ig #ShotAward #architecture #igmasters #igers #vsco #vscocam #igaddict #ig_global_life #in by jerveyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Life by Simon, on Flickr

Singapore at Dusk over Kallang by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Singapore at Dusk over Kallang by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Singapore at Dusk over Kallang by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Singapore at Dusk over Kallang by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4223 by bryner tan, on Flickr

IMG_2214 by Vera Izrailit, on Flickr

Lightening Bridge by Lionel Issara, on Flickr

Singapore by 1Nine8Four, on Flickr

Inception by Andy Ting, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

The CBD and West Coast Highway, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Urban Heritage by Elena Leong, on Flickr

AOS_4637 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

AOS_4644-2 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

Harbour by the night !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Morning view of Singapore from One Farrer Hotel & Spa by Kreeson Naraidoo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Boat trails by David Travis, on Flickr

AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

Singapore by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

Singapore by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

Singapore 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

Singapore by Guido Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deafening by Yihan, on Flickr

Singapore by Sharon and Peter Komidar, on Flickr

Orange on the Sky by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel by Teemu Jarvinen, on Flickr

Super Trees by Teemu Jarvinen, on Flickr

The Interlace Treehouse by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Raffles Hotel, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Victoria Theatre and Concert Hall, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Colors of History by Elena Leong, on Flickr

buddha tooth relic temple,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

Dope


----------



## christos-greece

#sunrise #marinabay #sgfinancialcentre #singapore #singaporecity #yourworldgallery #jubileebridge #sony #sonya7rii #sonyimages #a7rii #landscape #landscapephotography #landscape_captures #niksoftware by Senthil D, on Flickr

Boat trails by David Travis, on Flickr

Stunning #evening at the tooth relic temple in #Singapore. #blue #sky amidst the #city #skyline. No #clouds in sight. Singapore #beauty at its finest. by quettfenn, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 2016 by puriticat, on Flickr

AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

Singapore by wayne robinson, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The showdown at dusk... &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; #bestphoto #photooftheday #TheLensBible #thephotosociety #theglobewanderer #natgeotravel #marinabaysands #singapore #singaporelife #dayphotography #nikon #nikon_photography #nikon_lovers #instatravel #instaphotoofthe by cogniac, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

∯ Surface Integral ∯ by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Punggol, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

2016 Mid-Autumn Lantern Festival by MGunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The night view of Singapore is Amazing!! by youchen cheng, on Flickr

Singapore, Skyline from Promenade from m. muraskin-singapore 1b by murray muraskin, on Flickr

National Gallery of Singapore by Ernest Kung, on Flickr

Surface Of The Moon by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge, Esplanade Drive. Singapore by Stanley Chee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore - 10 Oct 2013 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr

Singapore, Promenade, View of Skyline from m. muraskin-singapore by murray muraskin, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Adam W, on Flickr

42-29645006 by Natalie Thai le, on Flickr

Singapore 8/2016 by bosuamimi, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Panoramic Skyline View at Marina Bay Sands Skydeck by Philipp Al, on Flickr

Singapore 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown at Night by Philipp Al, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Infinity Pool at Night by Philipp Al, on Flickr

Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0914 by Kietvo Phanhung, on Flickr

Singapore by Rosa Anajao, on Flickr

Leica M(typ240) + Summilux 35mmASPH by wing of kaz, on Flickr

Singapore view from Marina barrage by Ugo Jacovella, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Night View by micky poh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Interlink by terence chung, on Flickr

Cityscape by Schristia, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by James Amrein, on Flickr

singapore-downtown by Alexander Boehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour by the bay by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel and the Helix. by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore view from Marina barrage by Ugo Jacovella, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay readies for F1 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Marina Bay Night-3 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Día #198, "Casitas". by Miyonit, on Flickr

Wester Shores Singapore by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Mass coral bleaching at St John's Island, 8 Jul 2016 by Ria Tan, on Flickr

#contrast in #Singapore #ArabStreet #architecture #buildings by Silvana Rees, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hear the Lion Roar by night86mare, on Flickr

Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The sparkling city by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Chinatown Mid-Autumn Festival Celebrations 2016 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and Lightning, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Sands in Mono by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
2016_F1 Aerial Shot on Heli_02_s by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

#262 Fórmula 1 (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07378 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

BeautySinga by Madhu Viswanathan, on Flickr

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Harbour Front. by Philip Lewis, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck II, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

esplanade in b&w,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

DSC06012 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Stands by Matthieu Estrade, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck I, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Firework on Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Downtown in Singapore was very cool with its little alley ways and quirky cafes #singaporeiscool #downtown #oldtown #cafes by Sanchita Islam, on Flickr

Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Looking Across the Bay at Downtown Singapore by Trey Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Merlion @ Blue Hour by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

Orange Glow by Simon, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr

marina bay sands hotel in one eye. by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Singapore at Night


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4577 by Teo Wei Keong, on Flickr

DSC_4507 by Teo Wei Keong, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Teo Wei Keong, on Flickr

singapore-gardens-by-the-bay-2560x1440-wallpaper-11520 by Alex R R, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore from front view



ĐÔ THÀNH;135962640 said:


> singapore_skyline by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr


Back view


ĐÔ THÀNH;135962614 said:


> Singapore night shooting by kent chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay S'pore by Yew hoe Goh, on Flickr

_DSC8000 1 by gau.nernst, on Flickr

Shenton @ Blue Hour by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline of business district downtown at sunset by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Dragonfly Lake Park by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

The moon and stars by Lim Jean, on Flickr

Frolicking through the Lion City! by BBA International Programs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay Singapore by rsilva444, on Flickr

Down Town Core #singapore #travel #travelgram #marina #FullertonRd #fullerton #bayfront #thefullerton #beautifuldestinations #nightshot #nightshots #cityscape #feelthelights #road #skycraper #city #nightcity #downtowncore #downtown by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr

Night by vitke, on Flickr

JBCC by Mohammad Raqib Iskandar Zulkifli, on Flickr

10. The Upcoming by Wen Ya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Down Town Core #singapore #travel #travelgram #marina #FullertonRd #fullerton #bayfront #thefullerton #beautifuldestinations #nightshot #nightshots #cityscape #feelthelights #road #skycraper #city #nightcity #downtowncore #downtown by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr

20161011-034417.jpg by jonathan_ross, on Flickr

DSC_4539-1 by MGunawan, on Flickr

River Life by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
The Junction by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

DSC07656.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Night Fall by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Colors of SIngapore by Joni Sipilä, on FlickrCity skyline with Terumbu Buran by Ria Tan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
_Z2A8443 Singapore from Kusu Island by budak, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Lisa Lim, on Flickr

Spectacular view from Singapore's Cable-car. by Muhammad Nurfarhan, on Flickr

View from the top of Ngee Ann City. #sky #clouds #morning #singapore #Orchard by Wai Meng Woon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

The sunset by jh_tan84, on Flickr

ERP by pxl. etc_, on Flickr

Sands in Mono by Simon, on Flickr

Down Town Core #singapore #travel #travelgram #marina #FullertonRd #fullerton #bayfront #thefullerton #beautifuldestinations #nightshot #nightshots #cityscape #feelthelights #road #skycraper #city #nightcity #downtowncore #downtown by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Lit by the setting sun by Jay Look, on Flickr



Singapore CBD &#55356;&#57140; #thatjohninsg by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay - Singapore by Pascal Reiter, on Flickr

The Marina Bay by jh_tan84, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Shenton @ Blue Hour by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Stefano A.F. Cattaneo, on Flickr

Merlion fountain by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

crossing over by Debbie Soh, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by harrysio, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Kallang Basin Morning by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Kallang Basin Morning by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Kallang Basin Morning by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Singapore at Sunset, taken from the skydeck of Marina Bay Sands by Mark Biggs, on Flickr

Singapore skyline from mce by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7344 by Ramasamy Muthiah, on Flickr

SINGAPORE VIEW by patrick555666751, on Flickr

LR-160128~02.03-828.jpg by Finert, on Flickr

Singapore night view by Jeanhom Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Various Scenes Out and About in Singapore (May 2016) by Corey Seeman, on Flickr

Various Scenes Out and About in Singapore (May 2016) by Corey Seeman, on Flickr

Various Scenes Out and About in Singapore (May 2016) by Corey Seeman, on Flickr

The light and the darkness.. by Master Octa, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

2 days ago in Singapore
Raikou by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

A Lively Evening by Philip Hayward, on Flickr

Electrifying Night at PSA Tanjong Pagar Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5732 by erosoft, on Flickr

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

IMG_9131 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

IMG_6203 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

DSC_1913 by Kuba Hensel, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

I think we need some different view of Singapore :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Edward Tian*









*Flickr Edward Tian*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Edward Tian*









*Flickr Edward Tian*









*Flickr Edward Tian*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Edward Tian*









*Flickr Edward Tian*









*Flickr Edward Tian*​


----------



## christos-greece

Deepavali Nights by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

_DSC7567 by gau.nernst, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station and Thunder, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Untitled by rifhan razak, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer by pxl. etc_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cross Street, Chinatown, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

City Party by Hak Liang, on Flickr

Endeavour by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful pics! Yes it is nice to see new angles or new scenes of a city each time. Singapore has quite a number of urban parks and historical buildings and places of worship that enhance the cityscape


----------



## alex071288

woowwww


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_0587 by rifhan razak, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Third pic seems like in KL


----------



## DowntownKidz

WingWing said:


> Third pic seems like in KL


well spotted :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cross Junction by BP Chua, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel, ArtScience Museum and Helix bridge, Singapore by Rick Deacon, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Jansen Chua*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr hathaway_m*​


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*
Hotel Jen Orchardgateway Singapore by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr

The Surf board restaurant & swimming pool. by photobom, on Flickr

High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Pinnacle View by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Novena, Singapore by Myat Thu Ya Khaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MERLION PARK by Praveen Quak, on Flickr

Fire and Ice by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Anglerfish by Kiatography, on Flickr

Downtown Core and ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by SUSHIO, on Flickr

Marina bay night views by jay wu, on Flickr

Contemplation by Linus Wärn, on Flickr

bridge by achresis khora, on Flickr

hats off by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr johnlsl*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr johnlsl*









*Flickr johnlsl*​


----------



## MaxVoyager

Singapore at Night


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

not gotham city by Roger Foo, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore CBD on a Rainy Morning by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Facets of Life by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

The Interlace, Singapore [2048x1128] by mariorcan1, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hotel Jen Orchardgateway by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr

Hotel Jen Orchardgateway Singapore by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr

Never Sleep by Hak Wee, on Flickr

Rivervale Drive - Sengkang by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Great panos, Wing! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike T, on Flickr

Clifford Pier Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore (29 Apr. 2016) by Nik Ramzi Nik Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Peter Beutler, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by photo by thomas, on Flickr

Convergent by .Randy., on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2016 - Yoga in the Mix by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light Up, Light Up, as if You Have a Choice.... by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr

Multitudes by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

IMG_0543 by rifhan razak, on Flickr

River Life by Simon, on Flickr

DSC07656.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NioVMa]Singapore - CBD + Marina bay by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MuCJuU]Singapore - CBD zone by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

160907g MBS Marina Bay Sands Waterfront _ 55 by GreenAftertheRain, on Flickr

160907g MBS Marina Bay Sands Waterfront _ 47 by GreenAftertheRain, on Flickr

Fullerton by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

30237041394 by jameskkmok, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nightscape in Singapore by Jhongli27, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Sands_Singapore by Barry Zee, on Flickr


Deep Door Down by Hak Wee, on Flickr



Singapore #panorama #singapore #photooftheday #iphoneonly #iloveit #landscape #city #dawn by Andres Wetzel, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Different skyline/aerial view in Singapore

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

Singapore by Jo Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat trails by David Travis, on Flickr

Stunning #evening at the tooth relic temple in #Singapore. #blue #sky amidst the #city #skyline. No #clouds in sight. Singapore #beauty at its finest. by quettfenn, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 2016 by puriticat, on Flickr

AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3214-9 by vincent goleger, on Flickr

IMG_3215-10 by vincent goleger, on Flickr

IMG_3251-26 by vincent goleger, on Flickr

IMG_3241-23 by vincent goleger, on Flickr

IMG_3325-39 by vincent goleger, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by ru55man, on Flickr

Singapore by Eriku-San, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr

Singapore by Stefan, on Flickr

Punggol Waterway Park by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Suntec by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Roof Terrace @Esplanade by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Blue hour by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Chinese Garden by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Sultan Mosque by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr

Waiting ... by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore sunset over D'Leedon #dji #djimavicpro #mavicpro #drone #sunset #landscape #cityscape by Jonathan, on Flickr

Winter - 2016 #proxienubs #proxienubssg #singapore #lgcameraphone #lgg5 #lg #snapseed #streetphotography #visually #love #follow #instagram #sg51 #singapore_insta #processed #singaporeflyer #rain #blackandwhite #monochrome #monochromatic #cityscape by Kelvin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Goodnight Singapore by Mathieu O, on Flickr

Construction Time again by Hak Wee, on Flickr

Light Waltz by Simon, on Flickr

Cal in Singapore! by Sekimpic, on Flickr

Malaysia and Singapore-8 by Alex Beevers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Flyer 2 by Oliver H16, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Singapore by Photo Rambler, on Flickr

Sunset in #singapore by d.liu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE
Singapore Sunset by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

ROJAK by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer 2 by Oliver H16, on Flickr

Heaven Meets Earth by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Sunset view by kennethkenq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07378 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

BeautySinga by Madhu Viswanathan, on Flickr

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*

Singapore as seen from ION Sky by Rosa Anajao, on Flickr

Panorama of Singapore Skyline by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Hour overseeing Marina Square by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by Ghanshyam Marathe, on Flickr

Singapore at sundown by Christian Payne, on Flickr

Singapore_Cityscape by Peter Gruppo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Tanjong Rhu Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by PJ Fanning, on Flickr

Singapore 2016 (131) by Khanh Nguyen, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Songs of the Sea in Sentosa, Singapore





Singapore at Night





Departure from Changi Airport, Singapore


----------



## christos-greece

Marina bay sands, SINGAPORE-JUN 14, 2015 : view of marina bay sands with light laser show at night light , Singapore on June 14, 2015 by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr

Marina bay sands, SINGAPORE-JUN 14, 2015 : view of marina bay sands with light laser show at night light , Singapore on June 14, 2015 by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr

Across the marina bay by jnguyen0297, on Flickr

140116-9 by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Nights: A tower of industrialization overlooks the millenium age. And it's sort of alien. #travel #travelgram #wanderlust #singapore #visitsingapore #sglife #nightlife #brightlights #citylights #mountfaber #aftertherain #cityscape #instagood #i by Gerard Garay, on Flickr

Dragonfly by harrysio, on Flickr

Merlion Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Merlion Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Nbhe8M]Singapore - Keppel Bay by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Pq7Crm]Singapore - Esplanade by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PsbGnH]Singapore - Central Business District/CBD by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Black Beauty of Marina Bay, Singapore by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr

National Gallery Singapore by Richard O'Rorke, on Flickr

Singapore - Financial District by Esteban Martinena Guerrero, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Kunal Baweja, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG
#332 City Lights (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

Singapore Treetop Walk: Skyline Panorama by Ang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Harbour Front. by Philip Lewis, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck II, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

esplanade in b&w,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

DSC06012 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black Beauty of Marina Bay, Singapore by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr

National Gallery Singapore by Richard O'Rorke, on Flickr

Singapore - Financial District by Esteban Martinena Guerrero, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Kunal Baweja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Harbour Front. by Philip Lewis, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck II, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

esplanade in b&w,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

DSC06012 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Floating Wealth by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

With my love by jay wu, on Flickr

Untitled by Tsai Toro, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Anders Blomqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

not gotham city by Roger Foo, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

City-Scape (3/3). | "Singapore Kinda Weekend" (Macet mana macet?) | #Singapore #MarinaGardensDrive #Vocation #Cityscape #SelfTaken #2016Trip #VSCOcam #VSCO by Ester Irene, on Flickr

Singapore City by Adri Padmos, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline @ Marina Bay by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

christos-greece probably love Singapore


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr arturkre*









*Flickr arturkre*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr arturkre*









*Flickr arturkre*









*Flickr arturkre*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr arturkre*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr arturkre*​


----------



## Stringpicker

Singapore proves that a height restriction does not necessarily equal a bland skyline or uninspired architecture. This city rates in my top ten global skylines.


----------



## merlinarcher

nice night view of singapore


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Cityscapes by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr

Marina Bay (3) by Scott N, on Flickr

Singapore Night Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

_MG_3635 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

KORN2189 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

CBD and Rainforest by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Firework on Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Looking Across the Bay at Downtown Singapore by Trey Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr

Marina Bay Nights by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by David Travis, on Flickr

Singapore_11 by Ryszard Domański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapur Skyline by Oliver H16, on Flickr

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Night is young by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr

Hello Merlion Park, Singapore! by Choong Mun, on Flickr

Marina Bay Hotel and Helix Bridge by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Departure from Changi Airport, Singapore





Songs of the Sea in Sentosa, Singapore





Singapore at Night


----------



## WingWing

Sg



Vergelf said:


> *Singapore*
> Mariner of the Sea & Diamond Princess by LeoBunggo, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Light Stream by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Toa Payoh ,Singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

MERLION PARK by Praveen Quak, on Flickr

Fire and Ice by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Anglerfish by Kiatography, on Flickr

Downtown Core and ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline from the flyer by Rolf Becker, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_1968 by winglet777, on Flickr

Marina Bay (7) by Scott N, on Flickr

Singapore by Philippe COCHET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Unexpected sunset by Mai Son, on Flickr

Wheel of Fortune by Wolfics, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum, Singapore by Anders Blomqvist, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buddha Tooth Relics Singapore by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Leading into Christmas at Marina Bay by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Esplanade Bridge and Theatres on the Bay by Rolf Becker, on Flickr

Marina Bay and Downtown Core, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Carlton City Hotel by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Nights by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by David Travis, on Flickr

Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr

Singapore_11 by Ryszard Domański, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Tiong bahru,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

Sunset from Singapore Sports Hub by aronthian, on Flickr

_MG_7472 Singapore port and city by budak, on Flickr

s 2016 14Dec_View from Skypark_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

DJI_0044 by Goh Rhy Yan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

23 - Those Were The Days by 4oClock, on Flickr

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Anthony, on Flickr

_MG_3672 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Colours of the Bay by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Gateway West by mynotsoopenbook, on Flickr

Mount Faber Park @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

IMG_9131 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

IMG_6203 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

DSC_1913 by Kuba Hensel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7344 by Ramasamy Muthiah, on Flickr

SINGAPORE VIEW by patrick555666751, on Flickr

LR-160128~02.03-828.jpg by Finert, on Flickr

Singapore night view by Jeanhom Chen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Happy New Year Singapore
Welcome 2017 by Kiatography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2017 Fireworks & Laser by Gin Tay, on Flickr

2017, New Year's Day by Hak Wee, on Flickr

City Lights by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

A Dream not Realised by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year! by Simon, on Flickr

s 2017 01Jan_Fireworks_DSC_1348 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Welcome 2017 by Kiatography, on Flickr

Cityscape by Sreejan Tarafder, on Flickr

Sands in Mono by Simon, on Flickr

SIngapore 2017 New Year Preview by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMGP0305 by Unforgiven28, on Flickr

IMGP0386 by Unforgiven28, on Flickr

IMGP0309 by Unforgiven28, on Flickr

IMGP0324 by Unforgiven28, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
HighLine by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

singapore-12 by HEISENBERG., on Flickr

The Final Sunset by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscapes from The [email protected] by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Seagrasses at St John's Island off the city skyline by Ria Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by SUSHIO, on Flickr

Marina bay night views by jay wu, on Flickr

Contemplation by Linus Wärn, on Flickr

bridge by achresis khora, on Flickr

hats off by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore-river-1490396_1280 by supreme wallpaper, on Flickr

Tree walk by Frank Gronau, on Flickr

New Dusk Begins by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

2017, New Year's Day by Hak Wee, on Flickr

2017 Marina Bay Singapore Countdown fireworks display by Jake Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike T, on Flickr

Clifford Pier Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore (29 Apr. 2016) by Nik Ramzi Nik Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Chinese New Year 2017 by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Marina Bay Cruise Centre by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Businessman Corporate Cityscape Urban Scene City Building with network concept by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

s 2016 Dec30 Skypark Sunset_DSC_0961 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

New year fireworks (2017) by Partha Roy, on Flickr

" Marina Bay Firework " by drMJ128, on Flickr

Singapore-DAY-2016-1 by earthlingrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Night at Sheares Ave, Singapore by johnlsl, on Flickr

Lion fish by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr

Masjid Sultan, Bussorah Street, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

PC293481.jpg by Francois Cêtre, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Epic Sunset at Sands Skypark Observation Deck, Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2017 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


landscape2734c by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


Elevated. by Goderic Tia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nightscape in Singapore by Jhongli27, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

s Sep01_Fullerton Pavillion Cityscape_DSC_2025 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cross Junction by BP Chua, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel, ArtScience Museum and Helix bridge, Singapore by Rick Deacon, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at twilight by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

25 - The Choice Is Yours by 4oClock, on Flickr

Breakthrough by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Views of Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Tour du thuyen 5 sao - Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch cao cấp Star Travel by duthuyen5sao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s 2017 Jan13 Tooth Relic Temple Blue Hour by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

The Buddha Tooth Relic Temple... by Riju Bhattacharya, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Lightshow by Steve Scally, on Flickr

jubilee bridge by eddy chung, on Flickr

11 by Anth Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay Bridge in Singapore by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape Skyline from Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Overlooking Singapore by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Cloud Forest Black & White in Singapore by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Cloud Forest Walkway Singapore by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1154 by Victoria Gordon, on Flickr

東亞餐室 by Mike, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Black & White by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Girl in Marina Bay Sands Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

The Marina Bay light/laser show by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pinkish City by CalvinTeo Gallery, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by d t, on Flickr

Singapore River by Outdoorjive, on Flickr

River Hongbao 2017 by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City-Scape (3/3). | "Singapore Kinda Weekend" (Macet mana macet?) | #Singapore #MarinaGardensDrive #Vocation #Cityscape #SelfTaken #2016Trip #VSCOcam #VSCO by Ester Irene, on Flickr

Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

Singapore City by Adri Padmos, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline @ Marina Bay by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore National Gallery by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

The old and the new - View of Chinatown and downtown skyscrapers in Singapore. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer by Asyraf Awang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands - Light & Water Show by Gerald Ow, on Flickr

Singapore by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DJI_1378-Pano-2 by shihan shan, on Flickr
Marina Bay by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Skyline by Shocrates Su, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BeautySinga by Madhu Viswanathan, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Its refreshing to visit this thread again! Keep up with the stunning images!


----------



## christos-greece

160907g MBS Marina Bay Sands Waterfront _ 55 by GreenAftertheRain, on Flickr

30237041394 by jameskkmok, on Flickr

160907g MBS Marina Bay Sands Waterfront _ 47 by GreenAftertheRain, on Flickr

Fullerton by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Esplanade and Other Buildings by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Esplanade and Other Buildings by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Back view on Marina Bay Sands Resort Hotel by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Downtown of Singapore by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr

Singapore Black and White by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Nights: A tower of industrialization overlooks the millenium age. And it's sort of alien. #travel #travelgram #wanderlust #singapore #visitsingapore #sglife #nightlife #brightlights #citylights #mountfaber #aftertherain #cityscape #instagood #i by Gerard Garay, on Flickr

Dragonfly by harrysio, on Flickr

Merlion Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Merlion Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Relax in the City by Ted Rabbitts, on Flickr

Singapore_skyline_from_Chinatown_at_blue_hour_(8463911183) by hamilton antunes, on Flickr

Singapore National Gallery by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Singapore City Gotham Look by Artist By Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

CBD from Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citi Hall Singapore by Froilan Siangko, on Flickr

Merlion Statue at Night by tresarum rumi, on Flickr

_DSC12158BW -- Jubilee Bridge by Mita09, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay Sands between the bridges by André Boulay, on Flickr

Marina Bay sands by Régis ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Marina Bay Singapour by Serge Marizy, on Flickr

Singapour by Serge Marizy, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapour by Serge Marizy, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapour by Serge Marizy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr

Marina Bay (3) by Scott N, on Flickr

Singapore Night Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The last Rochor by Riki Boo, on Flickr

Ascott @ Finlayson Green, Raffles Place (Singapore) by Riki Boo, on Flickr

Singapore Nightscape by Paul Q. Warren, on Flickr

Street light by Mai Son, on Flickr

DSC_2048 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Relax in the City by Ted Rabbitts, on Flickr

38/ 365 - Cold Singapore by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Garden by the bay by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

IMG_9131 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

IMG_6203 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

DSC_1913 by Kuba Hensel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire Away by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Orchard Road, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Orchard Road Night View From Orchard Central Rooftop Garden by MGunawan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

EXODUS by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Sands Of Gold by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Theatre by the Bay by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Somewhere in Singapore by hooi hong lim, on Flickr

Somewhere in Singapore by hooi hong lim, on Flickr

2017-24-2--21-22-45 by Nathan Yang, on Flickr

Singapore by Benedikt Rüthemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

No photoshop. It is that magnificent here! #singapore #gardensbythebay #marinabaysands #magnificent #travel #grateful by Julian Hosp, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sand & Flyer, During Earth Hour by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr

The Clarke Quay by Padmanabhan Krishnamurthy, on Flickr

IMG_5159 by Felipe Díaz, on Flickr

Singapore by Night by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Reflection after a downpour by BP Chua, on Flickr


Kallang by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice! I like the view from Tanjong Rhu..so relaxing


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1154 by Victoria Gordon, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Black & White by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

東亞餐室 by Mike, on Flickr

Girl in Marina Bay Sands Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city view point from rooftop bar, overlooking a magnificent cityscape blue sky and city light, Singapore by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands - Garden By The Bay (Singapour) by Etienne Valois, on Flickr

Traffic in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore Downtown by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Green park at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

DSC07378 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

BeautySinga by Madhu Viswanathan, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore before dawn by andrew lockwood, on Flickr

IMG_8286 by rob willemsen, on Flickr

IMG_8291 by rob willemsen, on Flickr

Singapore en un vistazo by Jesús G. Flores, on Flickr

Singapore City by Brandon Chan, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

IMG_8270 by rob willemsen, on Flickr

Chinatown Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Welcome to Singapore by Christine Lynch, on Flickr

Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr

Singapore River view by Philip Karstadt, on Flickr

Raffles Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr

DSCF7789 by Malvin, on Flickr

Singapore by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Trip 25-27 Maret 2017 by Fachrurrozi Taufik, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 25-27 Maret 2017 by Fachrurrozi Taufik, on Flickr

Marina Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr

DSCN2344 by cheapseats_2000, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Rafi22, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

Amazing skyline, good pics


----------



## christos-greece

2017a_02_Singapore by John Haas, on Flickr

Downtown Glow by ngzhengqin, on Flickr

Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr

P3030856.jpg by Ian Day, on Flickr

DSC_3265 by Daniel Chua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 180 degree view
Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr

Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr

Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr


and view from neighbourhood
Punggol, Singapore by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Tim Schapker, on Flickr

17-04-02_EasternGardenByTheBay_JNJ2990 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Henderson Wave -6 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Lightning strikes during the afternoon storm in Singapore today. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The insane infinity pool at the top of Marina Bay Sands. #singapore #asia #pool #swimming #swimmingpool #night #nightphotography #skyline #skyscraper #cityscape by Mark Reynolds, on Flickr

LTD_9431-Edit by littleaod, on Flickr

DSC07087 by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Singapore skyline and composite jellyfish #instagood #travelgram #travel #nature #sea #underwaterphotography #underwaterphotographer #wildlifephotography #sea #fish #uwphotography #marinelife #diving #scubadiving #scuba #underwaterworld #scubadiving # by Paul Cowell, on Flickr

March 13, 2017 - 8191-Edit by Ricky Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Merlion @ Blue Hour by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

Orange Glow by Simon, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr

marina bay sands hotel in one eye. by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
skylineviewbarrage by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Commute by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by Sougata Sinha, on Flickr

Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr

Waterfront Promenade by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore_night_skyline_5k-2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline rev 4-17 BW by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr

Sunset in city !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr

Sunset in city !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr

Night Dream by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Business District, Singapore by Iftakhar Hasan, on Flickr

Singapore APPSNO 2017 by Simon Moores, on Flickr

The city in blue hour by JAY WU, on Flickr

DSC07087 by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. 2017 by Mambo Ferido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian girl swimimg in the roof top swimming pool in Hotel by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Stand still by leadin2, on Flickr

Sunrise and bridge in Singapore City with panorama view by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice skies!


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Matthias Rosenkranz, on Flickr

Fountain of Wealth by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Bruce Ongtiaobok, on Flickr

Singapore Classic | Marina Bay Sands by Paul Biris, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

WOW! Singapore is an unbelievable city, good pics


----------



## christos-greece

Boat trails by David Travis, on Flickr

Stunning #evening at the tooth relic temple in #Singapore. #blue #sky amidst the #city #skyline. No #clouds in sight. Singapore #beauty at its finest. by quettfenn, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 2016 by puriticat, on Flickr

AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Singapore skyline never dissapointed me :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

CBD and Tanjong Pagar Container Terminal, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Dust and Scratches by Lemuel Montejo, on Flickr

singapore by T T, on Flickr

Singapore by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Landscape of Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_0153 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0154 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0169 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0166 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0173 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0168 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0188 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0194 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0200 by K T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice aerial photos


----------



## WingWing

DSC08687 by Martin Ng, on Flickr

Telok Blangah Prcview by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Taman Jurong in Singapore by davejunia, on Flickr

Singapore arival on ship by michael irwin, on Flickr

20170404_132714 Skyline by david0145, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Wow last 2 posts are wow, just wow!


----------



## christos-greece

Sing-Malay by Machu Picchu, on Flickr

IMG_9748.jpg by Morten B, on Flickr

Singapore by Andrzej Bieniek, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer by Han-Hsing Tu, on Flickr

The Fullerton Bay Hotel Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore





































Source: Today


----------



## Slodi

I can't imagine how Singapore would look like if there were no restrictions on the height of the buildings due to the proximity of the airport.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City by george lee, on Flickr

Standard Chartered, Singapore by george lee, on Flickr

KORN7403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore city and building in day time with water flont and refleaction by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

One Fullerton by Paolo Joao De Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Slodi said:


> I can't imagine how Singapore would look like if there were no restrictions on the height of the buildings due to the proximity of the airport.




Eventually we should be seeing even taller skyscrapers than there are now, as evidenced by future city plan models on display at the URA (the planning authority in Singapore).


----------



## Msisrael

*Merlion Park from a Drone*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Merlion-Park-Singapore?id=5907dd3b99ec605aa5e5672f


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Cityscapes by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

Marina Bay | Singapore by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr

Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr

Marina Bay (3) by Scott N, on Flickr

Singapore Night Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful. Imagine when more skyscrapers line up around the Bay in future.


----------



## christos-greece

lion city light by trippingshutters, on Flickr

«Sky over Singapore» by Paolo Bosetti, on Flickr

Singapore #singapore #marinabay #marinabaysingapore #blackandwhite #ciudadgotica #cityscape #city #canon #canon5dmarkiv #canonef1635f28iii #canonsingapore #nisifilters #nisifiltersingapore by Alejandro Jiménez, on Flickr

2017.04.21-2017.04.24_Singapore-69 by Marvin Wan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Choongmin Lee, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and CBD @ Sunset, Singapore, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr




Singapore skylines against a mirror. #singaporelife #singaporeskyline #skyline #reflections #fitnessfirst #architecture by Yongqiang Cao, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice Swimming pool I think is at one George street


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Nights by jtstevens_228, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr

Singapore by DANIELE SCARDEONI, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 by sima_yi, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

skyscrapers_night_city_view_from_above_115137_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

To the city by JAY WU, on Flickr

SSS_2036-HDR by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr

20170407_160633 Downtown by david0145, on Flickr

20170407_161706 Downtown by david0145, on Flickr

Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12

:drool: :drool: :applause: Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Incoming by Simon, on Flickr

not gotham city by Roger Foo, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-4 by akila63, on Flickr

MARINA BAY by hong jing chung, on Flickr

singapore-river-255116 by Emma Pittard, on Flickr

Way to city !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr

Marina Bae by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Night view Singapore Downtown, Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Marina Bay Sands, Art Science Museum by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown and it's Art Science Museum by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Anticipation by Simon, on Flickr

Singapore by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in diff angle
A Dream not Realised by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Sunset in the harbour by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, South Beach Tower and Marriott Hotel by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Gateway to Gotham by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

17-05-10_Kallang2EastCoast_JNJ4125 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Up top by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

Red Redemption by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Marsiling lanes by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Remembrance by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice! Very rare angles


----------



## christos-greece

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Woodlands Checkpoint, Singapore by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

s 2017 May12_MCE Cityscape_DJI_0724 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Colours of Singapure by Roger Schütz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown, Cricket Club and Victoria Theatre and Concert Hall by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Marina Bay Sands, Art Science Museum by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Marina Bay Sands, Art Science Museum by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown and it's Esplanade Theatre on the Bay by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown, South Beach Tower and Marriott Hotel by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Flyer 2 by Oliver H16, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Singapore by Photo Rambler, on Flickr

Sunset in #singapore by d.liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06829 by piggymonster, on Flickr

DSC06932 by piggymonster, on Flickr

What a Sunday Evening by Sören Schulz, on Flickr

MARINA BAY by hong jing chung, on Flickr

DSC_1550 by Giulio Libertà, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Just you and me (retouched old photo ) by JAY WU, on Flickr

City reflections by Wanda Amos, on Flickr

Merlion by Wormsmeat, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful shots


----------



## Rodrigo Fanaia

Amazing photos


----------



## christos-greece

Singaporean Cityscape by Josue Cruz, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at the Marina during twilight, Singapore cityscape by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore's downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Anticipation by Simon, on Flickr

DSC06935 by piggymonster, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr

UFO by terence chung, on Flickr

Giant by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

|| skyline.sin || by _Jimmy_B, on Flickr

Chinatown by afiq zali, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful selection


----------



## christos-greece

The Merlion City by rusamesame Tan, on Flickr

Downtown by bbow22, on Flickr

Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

#SINGAPORE #MarinaBay by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr

Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

South Beach Towers / Marina District, Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

[email protected] by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Room with a View, Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

No denying, Singapore is a beautiful city and country (state? City-state?) ☺. We wanna go back. Anybody wanna take us? &#55357;&#56841;. . . . . . . . #Singapore #city #state #CityState #country #CityOrCountry #travel #TravelMore #TravelPost #TravelAllThePl by the derek Fawcett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Storm over Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Sport Hub Sunset by Harry Phan, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore-DAY-2016-16 by earthlingrick, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Amazing and thanks for the great finds!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

Balloon flying over modern building in Singapore city by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Nightscape by JAY WU, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by abelnelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cavenagh Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Expect the Unexpected by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*
20170610_HJ_2 by HJ Tan, on Flickr

Hey June by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Whampoa Density by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice wingwing! Whampoa is a rare find


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore's skyline at night. View of Marina Bay Sands, Gardens by the Bay and downtown skyscrapers. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

China Town by RICO Lee, on Flickr

Reflections at Keppelbay, by albert bakker, on Flickr

Singapore Night B&W by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Central Business District (Fisheye), Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel and Anderson Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

That first pic by oasis is awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge to The City by Jeffrey Groneberg, on Flickr

Singapore Pictures by Mount Wall, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay - Singapore by Eric Lim, on Flickr

Singapore travel by aibo luo, on Flickr

Singapore B&W by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

Singapore was selected dot be in an extraordinary video that feature science
fiction cities that really exist.It's extraordinary and it worth watch it.
The Singapore part start at 4.50 if you dont want to watch completely.
Enjoy it !


----------



## christos-greece

Life Is A Highway by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Sunset Over Marina Bay by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

I Light Marina Bay by Wendy Yap, on Flickr

Singapore by Julia Malega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City light up by Mai Son, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel and Anderson Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Frontal Sights by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

The Nauvoo by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Downtown reflections' by Gabriel de Castelaze, on Flickr

CBD from Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore MrinaBay by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

The puddle and the city... by Riju Bhattacharya, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Myanmar WaterBriefing SG by Frodo1977, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple in Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Buildings..... by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Blue hour in Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Sentosa Cove by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

SIngapore Strait with Singapore City in the background by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Burning Desire by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Venus by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Road in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Taking a stroll by leadin2, on Flickr

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Last few posts are simply awesome


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

IMG_6203 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr

DSC_1913 by Kuba Hensel, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay Night by Theo Crazzolara, on Flickr

Singapore DNA Bridge B&W by David Russo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in 1991
1991 Singapore by Matthias Schaetzle, on Flickr

1991 Singapore by Matthias Schaetzle, on Flickr





Today
On the roof of Chinatown by Thanh Luan Do, on Flickr

Ah Boys To Men II 068 by wishcarole, on Flickr

2017_0715_NDP Fireworks Rehearsal_3444 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Anthony, on Flickr

_MG_3672 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Rochor Centre, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Benajamin Sheares Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lion city light by trippingshutters, on Flickr

2017.04.21-2017.04.24_Singapore-69 by Marvin Wan, on Flickr

Skyline of Singapore at Night by Marco Verch, on Flickr

SkyScappers_20170204_1-1 by Chean How Wong, on Flickr

Singapore skyline mono by evapitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People's Park Complex and Flags, Chinatown, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Bustling Market by Liam, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Adam Foster, on Flickr

Yue Hwa Chinese Products by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre Stage by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Night Capture of Skyscraper in Singapore by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at the Marina during twilight. by tawan boonnak, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

View of the Esplanade Theatres and Marina Centre skyscrapers in Singapore at night. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

The Merlion Singapore at sunny day by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Burn 2017 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Cloud Forest Walkway Black & White by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Aaron Wang, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Aaron Wang, on Flickr

Bus on street at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Sunset falling by Mai Son, on Flickr

Flower Dome, Garden by the Bay, Singapore by Art G, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore skyline at night - Olympus E-M1 by Barry Zee, on Flickr

DJI_0135 Panorama-neat-dark by Barry Zee, on Flickr

Green Grass by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

National Stadium Singapore pano by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr

Tragedy of Life..Some walk ..some can't by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore street by Ashley Beavan, on Flickr

2017_0729_NDP Fireworks Rehearsal_3967 by wsboon, on Flickr

191/ 365 River valley by Bady Qb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DREAMSTATE by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

An emptiness fills the void by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Towers & the moon by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Look up by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Boat Quay by Bady Qb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice photos, wing wing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

With love from Singapore! by Mark Chan, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay at Night by Theo Crazzolara, on Flickr

Woodlands Waterfront 2017 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Green Grass by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Night cityscape of Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东

Nice Singapore新加坡 ！


----------



## christos-greece

I Light Singapore 2017 by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore by Keziah Schaber, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Frank Gronau, on Flickr

Singapore in the blue hour by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr

Singapore MrinaBay by Wang Kun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cityscape of Marina Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bus on street at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Bus on street at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Young soldiers walking on street in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Commute by postboxes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Racism Is Structural in Canada and Academia. #racismisstructuralincanada #blackandwhitephoto #singapore #street #streetphotography #streetphotographer #architectureloverspics #architecturelovers #landscape #architecture #architecturephotography #architect by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr

20170731-159-Buildings across bay by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Simply beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Stunning photos Christos. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view Singapore skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore's Business District Skyline by Jeffrey Tan, on Flickr

SG City by Kevin Borres, on Flickr

Wonderful laser show at the Marina Bay waterfront in Singapore by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Keppel Bay, Singapore by davejunia, on Flickr

Canon 5dsR_17A0288 Singapore Flyer by Barry Zee, on Flickr


National day dronework
Love is in the Air by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline at night in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands on National Day, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Inception by Andy Ting, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Night view of Singapore cityscape. by Alan Tan, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Wow the lighting on the roof of Marina Bay Sands is awesome!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Heavy Shroud by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore CBD from Queestown by Yuchen Wang, on Flickr

Chinatown and Tanjong Pagar, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Tron by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Streetscape by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Scenes by Kiatography, on Flickr

Singapore Streetscape by #photobythomas, on Flickr

_DSC1486 by Cliff Cheng, on Flickr

Chinatown a Buzz by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Sultan's Mosque, Singapore by David VP, on Flickr


Singapore 060817 by mohamed yamin masop, on Flickr


Festival Food Street by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


LR-DSC01246 by Derek Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by Watanya Piamrasri, on Flickr

Untitled by Image Damage, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge by Hans Permana, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Great finds in last 3 posts!


----------



## christos-greece

Beams of Light by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr

20170801-183-Downtown Core across Marina Bay by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Boat Quay by Hans Permana, on Flickr

Singapore Day 1 by Lil Juvenile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 1 by Anthony, on Flickr

_MG_3672 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore by michel.everaert, on Flickr

night lighting street portrait by lucass lei, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Realiti by Kevin Chan, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

One Fullerton by Andrew Wee, on Flickr

Skyline at night in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Black and white of the Port of Rotterdam. by Bart Ros, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_0587 by rifhan razak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Streets at Night by Gabriel Wong, on Flickr

View of Singapore River at Clarke Quay at sunset. by javansg, on Flickr

Sun going down behind Singapore downtown by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore-9 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

#Singapore by Miguel Bernas, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

SING-241 by J A, on Flickr

SING-232 by J A, on Flickr

SING-243 by J A, on Flickr

SING-016 by J A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2017 - 045.jpg by Anthony Clark, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 - 007.jpg by Anthony Clark, on Flickr

5-scape_marinabay1 by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr

Coffee break , street people by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

6-bldg_BAU by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

skyscrapers_night_city_view_from_above_115137_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

7-bldg_tampinesconstruction by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr

On Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City Streets at Night by Gabriel Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Concourse by terence chung, on Flickr

Millenia Tower by terence chung, on Flickr

Divide by terence chung, on Flickr

Proton Canon by terence chung, on Flickr

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by SUSHIO, on Flickr

Contemplation by Linus Wärn, on Flickr

hats off by achresis khora, on Flickr

Singapore Sunrise, April 2017 by michaeln84, on Flickr

Singapore-9 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SG50 Golden Jubilee by Sam Han, on Flickr

singapore skyline by rodrigo layug, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Malvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old street in Chinatown, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Modern buildings at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

Singapore 2 by Ron Hartman, on Flickr

Good night Singapore by alex291556, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jagjit Anthak, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by albertyau, on Flickr

Marina Music Stage by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Light and Water Show, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore-15 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr

On Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore reflection on the water by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Nights by jtstevens_228, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr

MBS View by Martin Grünert, on Flickr

Marina Music Stage by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore DSCF4018 RS by James Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pinkish City by CalvinTeo Gallery, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Roof top of Esplanade Theatre of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Diff skyline of Singapore
Tanjong Pagar Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Sparkle by Wolfics, on Flickr

The Concourse by terence chung, on Flickr

Singapore Highway (1 of 1)-2 by Stephen Laurence Harvey, on Flickr

Singapore Grand Prix 2017 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Orchard Road At Dusk by Larry Lim, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sunset view by Dana, on Flickr

Firefly Jazz by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Golden Grail by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Image Damage, on Flickr

Beautiful Evening at marina bay sands by Image Damage, on Flickr

Millenia Tower by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Wow amazing scenes


----------



## christos-greece

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike T, on Flickr

Clifford Pier Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC08285 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08278 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08250 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08237 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08214 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08193 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08170 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr

DSC08165 by Erick Marcelino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge & Boat Quay at Dusk *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

“Cityscapes Light Trials” #lighttrails #longexposure #nightphotography #cityscapes #singapore #asia by jeftwong, on Flickr

Fountain of Wealth at Suntec City, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

The Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Amith Nag, on Flickr

Tanjong Pagar Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Eugene Zhukovsky, on Flickr

Helix Bridge by Kevin Chan, on Flickr

Singapore city and building in day time with water flont and refleaction by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr

Singapour au crépuscule (1) by Etienne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ExtPhF]Singapore Bridge by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/MuCJuU]Singapore - CBD zone by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MptMGo]Singapore - Esplanade bridge by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PqzRpj]Singapore - Marina Bay by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr

City by the river by Harry Phan, on Flickr

2 worlds by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Fyre Show by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Singapore by petr_svec, on Flickr

City Streets at Night by Gabriel Wong, on Flickr

View of Singapore River at Clarke Quay at sunset. by javansg, on Flickr

Sun going down behind Singapore downtown by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Singapore River at Clarke Quay at sunset. by javansg, on Flickr

#Singapore by Miguel Bernas, on Flickr

Marina Bay waterfront by Jacquline Yau, on Flickr

Singapore by night by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr

Flypast (1) by kenng.99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Flyer by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Economic Growth by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

The Dark by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Midnight out vibes with bro by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

I made a video about incredible beauty of Singapore and its future projects.
Singapore deserve to be among the best cities in the world.
Please support me by liking my production.


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Ministry of Culture, Community and Youth, Former Hill Street Police Station, Singapore by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

By The Bustle Diners by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Where shall we go? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

SINGAPORE NIGHT by OCEAN SHIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Road in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr

City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr

Singapore by Travlock PLC, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore and Hong Kong by philipmkatz, on Flickr

Streetside rockstar by Riju Bhattacharya, on Flickr

Henry, Ezra and Jen, Singapore-6 by kris.mccracken, on Flickr

Singapore night impressions by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

TESTING A7RIII by hong jing chung, on Flickr

TESTING A7RIII by hong jing chung, on Flickr

Evening stroll by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Young soldiers walking on street in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Morning storm in Singapore by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore in Black and white by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2017 - 045.jpg by Anthony Clark, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 - 007.jpg by Anthony Clark, on Flickr

5-scape_marinabay1 by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr

Coffee break , street people by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

6-bldg_BAU by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Singapore Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Morning storm in Singapore by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore in Black and white by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

Waiting for sunrise in MBS by piws, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Marina Bay by JAY WU, on Flickr

SINGAPORE DOWNTOWN by Erki Lehto, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

A wet day at Boat Quay by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore - Esplanade bridge by mccrya, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown by David Kukan, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

DSC07378 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr

BeautySinga by Madhu Viswanathan, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Clouds above &#55357;&#56846; #clouds #cloudsabove #goodday #ilovephotography #photooftheday #Singapore #sky #centralbusinessdistrict #instasg #cbd by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Music Stage by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Light and Water Show, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by CamelKW, on Flickr

Purity by Desmond Kai, on Flickr

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

20171024_190427 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Superlaser by terence chung, on Flickr

Merlion at Marina Bay by K Michael, on Flickr

marina sands by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr

Lion of the Sea by Peter Stewart, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D7K9187 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

_D7K9181 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

_D7K9201 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

20171221-Singapore_626 by Jörg Hilpert, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017.04.21-2017.04.24_Singapore-69 by Marvin Wan, on Flickr

Skyline of Singapore at Night by Marco Verch, on Flickr

SkyScappers_20170204_1-1 by Chean How Wong, on Flickr

Selfie - Marina Bay by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr

_D7K9181 by Putu Yany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful laser show at the Marina Bay waterfront in Singapore by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

2018-01-16_Singapore_070.jpg by Vincent Vaerman, on Flickr

Out we go! Hi lady! by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

singapore 029 by Alph Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre Stage by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Night Capture of Skyscraper in Singapore by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at the Marina during twilight. by tawan boonnak, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

View of the Esplanade Theatres and Marina Centre skyscrapers in Singapore at night. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light to Night Festival 2018 by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by johnnkhoo, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Night-20180114-005 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

SIngapore Cityscape by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Night-20180114-006 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1853[dark] by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by RoTTeN aPPLe WaYFaReR, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Marina bay sand by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina bay at dusk, Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Light by Josue Cruz, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore City by Jensen Chua, on Flickr

Anderson Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coffee break , street people by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

6-bldg_BAU by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr

_DSC1283 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Victor Bonnet, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Financial District by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

&#55357;&#56470; day weather lovely and warm in Singapore by mcalpine_alice, on Flickr

The interlace condominium, Singapore by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boat Quay and CBD by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr

Singapore by jose rodrigues, on Flickr

P6300116 by hatch, on Flickr

...thewheelsoftime... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

P6300106 by hatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supertree Grove and Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Taelum Warren, on Flickr

Lily Pond by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Marina Bay Hotel Viewing Platform by David Warrington, on Flickr

DSC_3260 by Mike Creese, on Flickr

DSC_3255 by Mike Creese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr

UFO by terence chung, on Flickr

Marina Bay by K Michael, on Flickr

Downtown view by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Sityscape of Singapore city on night time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

ducklings by Gutorm, on Flickr

The Merlion Singapore at sunny day by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Burn 2017 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City light up by Mai Son, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel and Anderson Bridge, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Frontal Sights by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

The Nauvoo by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Colours of the Bay by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr

Singapore Skywalk by Leon Sidik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-4 by akila63, on Flickr

singapore-river-255116 by Emma Pittard, on Flickr

Way to city !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands by David, on Flickr

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr

Tragedy of Life..Some walk ..some can't by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore at Sunset by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

Marina bay sand by apirak suwan, on Flickr

singapore corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

the other side of marina bay by Aaron Y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ Merlion by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018~Bay of Hopes and [email protected] The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Endless Wonder ~ Christmas on a Great Street 2017, Orchard Road, Singapore 2017 ~ Show Time @ ION by Gin Tay, on Flickr

99_0038 by neunzigneun, on Flickr

Вид с крыши отеля Marina Bay Sands. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I am Groot by SiM0N, on Flickr

City Shoot 2018 Jan by Yau Yu Hao, on Flickr

Beauty of the Lion City by tumblingtacos, on Flickr

The real street photographer by lucass lei, on Flickr

Real Read by lucass lei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

TESTING A7RIII by hong jing chung, on Flickr

TESTING A7RIII by hong jing chung, on Flickr

075SIN Shopping by the Bay (7) by Karsten Weigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Luis M Alonso, on Flickr

801A9278 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

Singapore view by Ludo Raedts, on Flickr

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170804-129-Singapore Chinatown by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20170804-060-Singapore Chinatown pano by Roger Wong, on Flickr

WP_20150103_002 by Sadiq Almilah, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Architectural complex near Arab Street, Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MBS Night-20171229-017 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Gorgeous view of Singapore’s downtown skyline from Marina Bay Sands Waterfront Boardwalk. by javansg, on Flickr

DSC06172 copy by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

_DSC2212 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2018 - Elements of Life by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

green windows by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

藍光時分 l The Blue Hour, Gardens by the Bay *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Dynamic city by Song Ya Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset @ Gardens by the Bay by Rahul Chattopadhyay, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel and Light trails by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

_DSC2534 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr

Smile by Seahorse Ann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by mccrya, on Flickr

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

MBS Night-20171230-105 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Black and white of the Port of Rotterdam. by Bart Ros, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

801A9703 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

Merlion before sunrise by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Light in city by Mai Son, on Flickr

girl in white by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

DSCF0343 by Shearer Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Prudential Marina Carnival 2018 by TW Cheong, on Flickr

Prudential Marina Carnival 2018 by TW Cheong, on Flickr

Prudential Marina Carnival 2018 by TW Cheong, on Flickr

Prudential Marina Carnival 2018 by TW Cheong, on Flickr

Prudential Marina Carnival 2018 by TW Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glow in the dark pebbles. by Ahmad Helmi, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Biplov Biswas, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 2017 by puriticat, on Flickr

Singapore...The Fullerton Hotel...explored by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Singapore From Above by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

NEK05580 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Another sunset by Mai Son, on Flickr

office building in Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Downtown reflections' by Gabriel de Castelaze, on Flickr

CBD from Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

The puddle and the city... by Riju Bhattacharya, on Flickr

Me and my crew ! by tomabenz, on Flickr

Mum and Daughter moment by Andy Ting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

20171024_190427 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Piccolo Special Move: Special Beam Cannon by Andy Ting, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Singapore Trip 2017 by puriticat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Streets at Night by Gabriel Wong, on Flickr

View of Singapore River at Clarke Quay at sunset. by javansg, on Flickr

Downtown Core by D. R. Hill Photography, on Flickr

People of Singapore. People of the future. #singapore #candid #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhiteonly #blackandwhite #cityscape #skyline #cityview #citylights #cityshots #citygram #welltravelled #passionpassport #bbctravel #doyoutravel #travelawesome #expl by Riley Ray, on Flickr

Sun going down behind Singapore downtown by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bump


----------



## christos-greece

_D7K9181 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

_D7K9201 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

20171221-Singapore_626 by Jörg Hilpert, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avengers Arrived by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Art Science Museum by CW Quah, on Flickr

IMG_9168 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9172 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore by Harry Alverson, on Flickr

...urbanstar... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Singapore by Harry Alverson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Singapore by radhika agarwal, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore-013 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Let Dusk Settle by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

MBS Night-20171229-017 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lion of the Sea by Peter Stewart, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

In their own world by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Where are you, my precious? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Img624364nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Singapore & Malaysia by Andy Rudlin, on Flickr

Img624522 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

P3260982-Pano-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


and future Singapore
Singapore & Malaysia by Andy Rudlin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Skyline from 57th Floor, Marina Sands Hotel by Bill Akiyama, on Flickr

Untitled by Petri Helenius, on Flickr

Queenstown Constructions by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Img624509 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img624734 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Ion Orchard Singapore by Tim Schapker, on Flickr

IMG_20180405_145614nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

103524 sengkang floating wetland by j0035001-2, on Flickr

Punggol Waterway by Lawrence Mamorno, on Flickr

Punggol Waterway Blue Hour by Elvin Tan, on Flickr

Punggol Waterway by Ng Alfred, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

20170508_175151 by nicholas iyadurai, on Flickr

Sengkang Park Dusk by Harry Phan, on Flickr

Robertson Quay Reflection by Harry Phan, on Flickr

Sport Hub Sunset by Harry Phan, on Flickr

LRT Rails - 2017#1 by Augustinwee Photography, on Flickr

The Punggol Residences Estate by Augustinwee Photography, on Flickr

Jurong East MRT by John Wah 华约翰, on Flickr

The Trilinq 御品居 54 by Joo Seng Lim, on Flickr

iconic condominium by Jk Chew, on Flickr

'Reflections at Keppel Bay' seen from Siloso Skywalk by Faram Khambatta, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Walking around Singapore by Ellie Shultz, on Flickr

هتل پن پاسیفیک سنگاپور by Ava Buralan, on Flickr

Img624627 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img567172 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Singapore by Amherst Wu, on Flickr

Singapore by Amherst Wu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

IMG_9250 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9242 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9233 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9229 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9216 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9186 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9172 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

IMG_9070 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Panorama by Ornoth, on Flickr

When colors are subject by rajan singh, on Flickr

Img491826nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art Science Museum, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

CIMG7854 by sbs9642p, on Flickr

At The Bay By Night by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

...expo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Great stuff wing wing! Good to see some of the newer condos in there


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Singapore - Marina Bay by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - Gardens by the Bay by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - by night by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - by night by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore - by night by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore Sports Hub by Adrian Ying, on Flickr



clementi new town

Light Rays (Composite) by Andrew Fok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inside Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

Merlion Park Sunrise #1 2018 by Ken Goh, on Flickr

..lights up.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by carolinepang, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2018 ~ Flawless by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

東亞餐室 by Mike, on Flickr

Girl in Marina Bay Sands Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

A Mall Canal by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by grumman0499, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr

Tragedy of Life..Some walk ..some can't by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River-38 by gerrylawson, on Flickr

Singapore River-13 by gerrylawson, on Flickr

sexy back by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Sunset @ Gardens by the Bay by Rahul Chattopadhyay, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr

skyscrapers_night_city_view_from_above_115137_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

Singapore business district and city at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore - glass, metal, concrete by Eugene Zhukovsky, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Pearl Bank Apartments by Wolfics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Dietrich Herlan, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Untitled by Petri Helenius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Saad Faridi, on Flickr

Zig zag your way to downtown Singapore! View of downtown skyscrapers from the Esplanade Drive. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay / Сады у залива by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Trung D.S., on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay / Сады у залива by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

while waiting #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0587 by rifhan razak, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline, Singapore's business district, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore by Valentina Sepulveda, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge by david teng, on Flickr

singapore17_3 - 197 by Veronika Sobeshchanskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina One, Singapore by Jacqueline Wong, on Flickr

singapore o 13 by Chris Piazza, on Flickr

Парк развлечений "Юнивёрсал". Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Парк развлечений "Юнивёрсал". Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Scene / Ночная съемка by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

gardens by the bay hdr - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Corners by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr

IMG_20151017_231246 by Steve Upton, on Flickr

IMG_2379 by Bernardo Baggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IntoTheLight by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cities of Light V - Raffles Place, Singapore by Halogénure, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Singapore Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Morning storm in Singapore by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore in Black and white by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

Waiting for sunrise in MBS by piws, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Cityscape of Marina Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180403_IMG_8841 by Papi Hsu, on Flickr

PS--11.jpg by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Singapore by Gennadiy Finenko, on Flickr

PS--11.jpg by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

chill out by andrew chew, on Flickr

IMG_2494 by Bernardo Baggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

20171024_190427 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Waves Of Sand by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

MAN A95 With Gemilang Lion City Bodywork With SGBUS Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr

_DSC7320 by James Dunn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0424 by Man Hon Yeung, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Marina Reservoir by Neil Holden, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge & Boat Quay at Dusk *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Artist at work - Kreta ayer community center - Singapore by Phil, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer by Paer Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
IMG_7952 by John Young, on Flickr

IMG_7964 by John Young, on Flickr

IMG_7952 by John Young, on Flickr

Ion Orchard Sky Garden by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Quiet City Landscape Night Time Long Exposure Highway Blurring I by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Boats in Clarke Quay, Singapore by JD Southwark, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Singapore - Emerald Hill road by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clarke Quay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by mccrya, on Flickr

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

MBS Night-20171230-105 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

So awesome city.


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Indigo Singapore by Otis Yang, on Flickr

中秋節 l The Mid-Autumn Festival *Corner of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Singapore street by Sylvain Dutang, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Hanoi North End, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Paul Bemert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inferno by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

IMG_1154 by Victoria Gordon, on Flickr

東亞餐室 by Mike, on Flickr

Girl in Marina Bay Sands Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bishan Burn by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

singapore night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

s 20180404_NiSi_Marina Bay cityscape_DSC_9571 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Sunset Singapore 27May2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful as always!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

URBAN CLASH by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore Queen Street 20180112_105757 DSCN1355 by CanadaGood G. Melle, on Flickr

At the bus stop by Phil, on Flickr

Singapore Fashion Photos 20180112_114614 DSCN1382 by CanadaGood G. Melle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millenia Tower by terence chung, on Flickr

Divide by terence chung, on Flickr

Singapore-8398 by gib.sasha, on Flickr

Singapore by Eradio Gomez, on Flickr

Supertree grove forest illuminated at night. Gardens by the Bay, Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens By The Bay Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Sunsets are always nice at Bedok by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

...lightgate... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

20180404_IMG_8993 by Papi Hsu, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore - Bay & Gardens by Robin Hickmott, on Flickr

Singapore Nightlights by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Marina Bay by Mark, on Flickr

Singapore City Lights - Credit to http://homedust.com/ by Ryan Adams, on Flickr

2018-01-16_Singapore_070.jpg by Vincent Vaerman, on Flickr

Out we go! Hi lady! by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr

20170731-159-Buildings across bay by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Marina bay sand by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

The Shoppes at the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore in the evening by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Library, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

IMG_20180622_155950 by kog1986, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre Stage by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Night Capture of Skyscraper in Singapore by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at the Marina during twilight. by tawan boonnak, on Flickr

View of the Esplanade Theatres and Marina Centre skyscrapers in Singapore at night. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City by David Sinden, on Flickr

Real Read by lucass lei, on Flickr

TESTING A7RIII by hong jing chung, on Flickr

LIONFISH by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr

075SIN Shopping by the Bay (7) by Karsten Weigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Millenia Tower by terence chung, on Flickr

Singapore-8398 by gib.sasha, on Flickr

Futuristic modern building square by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Chinatown Wide by Malvin, on Flickr

A Golden Autowalk by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ Merlion by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Modern abtsract design by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands 203042 by KWsideB, on Flickr

wrestling in Singapore by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Finacial bulding with garden in the balcony by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avengers Arrived by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern abtsract design by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Cityscape of skycraper in Singapore city with blue sky and clouds by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown Core by VN1389, on Flickr

Singapore From Above. by carolinepang, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

singapore by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

Singapore by Kenny Teo, en Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

skyscrapers_night_city_view_from_above_115137_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

Singapore in Black and White by Dietrich Herlan, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

On Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay by Zhan Peng Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Trần Như Thiên, on Flickr

taste this! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avengers Arrived by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

"Stripes" by Dinozauw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Marina Bay by JAY WU, on Flickr

SINGAPORE DOWNTOWN by Erki Lehto, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

A wet day at Boat Quay by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by mccrya, on Flickr

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

MBS Night-20171230-105 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands by David, on Flickr

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore - cold invasion by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at twilight sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

This is one of my most favorite cities in Asia. So beautiful, I really wish we had at least one this modern and green city in Europe.


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at twilight sunset scene at twilight. Singapore city downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset scene with blue sky and clouds. Singapore city downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Proton Canon by terence chung, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2018 @ The Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Sunset by Gin Tay, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

Birds Eye View take 2 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Untitled by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Marina Bay by yves LAVIGNASSE, on Flickr

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## irham2008

The Downtown Core viewed from SG Cable Car


















Port of Singapore









All photos were taken by myself


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DSC_4718 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

[20181124] RAW04992 I 6000 x 4000 by ALLAN TAN, on Flickr

DSC_0145 by Joe Maffia, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Parliament House, Singapore - the Singapore Parliment Building by John Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Around Clarke Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Real Read by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rochor Canal Convergence by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Wings over the CBD by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

The Grand Old Dame and her offsping by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

arab street by achresis khora, on Flickr

Dan in’ in the subway...#dancinginthesubway #street #singapore by Simon Ashby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Chinatown, Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

Marsiling Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

After Dark by Eugenia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_0587 by rifhan razak, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

Birds Eye View take 2 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by lnxchk, on Flickr

singapore_trip_201703-6 by Satoshi Shigaraki, on Flickr

Singapore River by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Elgin Bridge by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D7K9201 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Rainy morning, Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

2018.05新加坡022 by 柯金源, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Moody Skies 13Dec2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

landscape3916a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Colors of the Night 16Dec2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_D7K9181 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr

_D7K9201 by Putu Yany, on Flickr

Merry Christmas! by BP Chua, on Flickr

Orchard Road Christmas by BP Chua, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore city landmark financial district at twilight sunset scene with Multicolor Firework Celebration. Singapore skyscraper downtown with Multicolor Firework Celebration. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown core, susnet by John Dickinson, on Flickr

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Marina Bay, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_1000428_DxO by Tristan Gruettner, on Flickr

_1000446_DxO by Tristan Gruettner, on Flickr

_1000443_DxO by Tristan Gruettner, on Flickr

_1000442_DxO by Tristan Gruettner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

MBS Night-20171230-105 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay - Cloud Forest: Lost World by Robert GLOD, on Flickr

Clifford Square by Eugenia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s 20183112_NY Countdown_DSC_7653 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

New Year Fireworks 🎇 2019 at Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Muhammad Syafiq Mohamed Johan, on Flickr

New Year Fireworks 🎇 2019 at Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Muhammad Syafiq Mohamed Johan, on Flickr

Afterglow by duaneho, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Light Up The New Year by KaiAn Hsieh, on Flickr

lau pa sat by Joel, on Flickr

Marina Boulevard. Singapore by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr

Change Alley — Aerial Plaza by Eugenia, on Flickr

primary colors by Joel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light to Night Festival 2018, Singapore : Colour Sensations by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Coffee break , street people by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Singapore Christmas 2018 by Judy King, on Flickr

Marina Bay Esplanade - Merlion Park by Robert GLOD, on Flickr

IMG_1386 by Bill Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore CNY 2018_022-FlickR by Hungry Hippo8, on Flickr

Singapore CNY 2018_028-FlickR by Hungry Hippo8, on Flickr

Jubilee-Bridge-Closer-Cropw by Ethan KYT, on Flickr

Panorama of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunrise scene. Singapore city downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

01-SG18 - N Bridge - PB090278 by eSteSyd, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

lunar year of the snake by achresis khora, no Flickr


IMG_9580 by Edmund, no Flickr


DSC09879 by Bryan Chihan, no Flickr


DSC09815 by Bryan Chihan, no Flickr


Str.01 by w a n t o i i, no Flickr


Sex in the City? by Coppertane, no Flickr



Mural, Little India, Singapore by Keir Gravil, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Art Science Museum, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

CIMG7854 by sbs9642p, on Flickr

At The Bay By Night by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

...expo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110745 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Endless Wonder ~ Christmas on a Great Street 2017, Orchard Road, Singapore 2017 ~ Show Time @ ION by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ ArtScience Museum by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## bonoinsta

Wonderful topic, love singapore and its skyline!


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

singapore night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

s 20180404_NiSi_Marina Bay cityscape_DSC_9571 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Sin City by Jiamie Handsome, on Flickr

Kampung Glam by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Let Dusk Settle by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

National Museum of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Drying laundries by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Raffles hotel and CBD by Nils Florian, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

Singapore - Reflections at Keppel Bay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ

christos-greece said:


> Sin City by Jiamie Handsome, on Flickr


How come this inspire a professional photographer?


----------



## christos-greece

040/365: under the belly of the beast by Fille.de.Lumière, on Flickr

Indian Heritage Centre Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

landscape3961a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

Singapore - Marina Bay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore Diary by Parthopratim Dutta Majumder, on Flickr

SG5999Z on SBS Transit Bus Service 7 by Rainbowspeed4936, on Flickr

Singapore - Keppel Bay by mccrya, on Flickr

At Orchard Gateway by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Scene / Ночная съемка by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

gardens by the bay hdr - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Corners by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr

IMG_20151017_231246 by Steve Upton, on Flickr

IMG_2379 by Bernardo Baggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

DSC_4718 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

B60 Charity Run Singapore by Andreas, on Flickr

Exploring the Marina Bay Area (Singapore) by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Varakorn Jansamut, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore - Nightscape by Ferd Randa Ex, on Flickr

Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay by Zhan Peng Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Trần Như Thiên, on Flickr

taste this! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Samantha at a little deserted bounty beach on Sentosa island by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Corner of Little India by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr

UFO by terence chung, on Flickr

DSC01705.jpg by Kuruman, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

L1110749 by Image Damage, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore - glass, metal, concrete by Eugene Zhukovsky, on Flickr

untitled - singapore, 2018 by Yoshinori Matsumoto, on Flickr

landscape4004a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Before rain fall in Mariana bay by Varakorn Jansamut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Sands Hotel & Observation Deck by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

Anti-social media by Phil, on Flickr

Singapore, March, 2019 by Robert Miller, on Flickr

IMG_0322 by Ivy Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay with Marina Bay Sands Hotel in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

8B8A6100 by TEDx Singapore, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Hello Lion by Nick Ciantar, no Flickr




Singapore and The Moon by Pramadhiyas Windria, no Flickr



Sem título by 31lucass shots, no Flickr



Singapore at Dawn by Izwan Ahmad, no Flickr




Shooter by asaresult, no Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Gorgeous pics....taking the family to Singapore at the end of the year & can't wait...been over 30 years since last visit.


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr

Orchard road with extremely cut back trees in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat Hawker Centre in the CBD in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Love, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. by Matteo Ferro, on Flickr


----------



## Hoàng Phú

Singapore 6 years ago...









Photo by me.









Photo by me.









Photo by me.​
Best Vietnam Private Tours​


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Rainbow City by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Tick Tock Tick Tock by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

first class by guy clift, on Flickr

SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Cloud Forest by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge Evening by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

Orchard Road at night by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

MBS Fountains by Amith Nag, on Flickr

Aerial view Singapore skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern abtsract design by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Cityscape of skycraper in Singapore city with blue sky and clouds by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown Core by VN1389, on Flickr

Singapore From Above. by carolinepang, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Financial District of Singapore by Chua Kian Chiang, on Flickr

Across Marina Bay by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Convergence 10May2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Merlion City by rusamesame Tan, on Flickr

Downtown by bbow22, on Flickr

Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr

#SINGAPORE #MarinaBay by Edmund, on Flickr

Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern abtsract design by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Cityscape of skycraper in Singapore city with blue sky and clouds by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Singapore From Above. by carolinepang, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan

Great city and country


----------



## christos-greece

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

The real street photographer by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Luxury dwellings at Keppel Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapur-Dubai 2019 (159 von 2310) by Kai VvV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Keppel Bay seen from Siloso Skywalk on Sentosa island in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Parliament House, Singapore - the Singapore Parliment Building by John Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands by David, on Flickr

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset scene with blue sky and clouds. Singapore city downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay by Zhan Peng Lim, on Flickr

taste this! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

...breathe... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Singapore by Sébastien Lamoureux, on Flickr

Singapore by Robert Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Roberto, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

ORCHARD STREET SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape4013a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

_DSC9999 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_MG_0653 by Eddie Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Endless Wonder ~ Christmas on a Great Street 2017, Orchard Road, Singapore 2017 ~ Show Time @ ION by Gin Tay, on Flickr

L1110745 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2160833.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

P2150410.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

... againstthetime... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Singapore aims to be the world's greenest city by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sand seen from the Esplanade by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Raffles Place Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Roaming Around by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Glass Funnel by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Chinatown, Singapore by Andy, on Flickr

Pearl Bank Apartment by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Pause. by Presence Inc, on Flickr

Chapter XIV by Patrick Ang, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge & Boat Quay at Dusk *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P2160833.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

P2160714.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

P2150410.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

Singapore City_Singapore by Jay Lay, on Flickr

190228-1116 by L&P Family-Sharing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Chapter XIV by Patrick Ang, on Flickr

The Mandarin Oriental, Monochrome by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr

Supertree Grove by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Marina Bay by JAY WU, on Flickr

SINGAPORE DOWNTOWN by Erki Lehto, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

A wet day at Boat Quay by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Varakorn Jansamut, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore - Nightscape by Ferd Randa Ex, on Flickr

Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

_DSC9514 by A lot of words, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr

Rest by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr

SINGAPORE , GARDENS BY THE BAY by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## blazetk

Airbus A320 Scoot Airlines Bangalore to Singapore landing at Changi Airport and-Taxiing to gate


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

相片 2018-8-18 17 39 09 by gshuang, on Flickr

View of City from ArtScience Museum by Aaron, on Flickr

City skyline sunset by Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traditional shop houses in Chinatown in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

Light Streak To Financial District by Terry Wong, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

The Theatres Arch by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Saad Faridi, on Flickr

Zig zag your way to downtown Singapore! View of downtown skyscrapers from the Esplanade Drive. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alley Cat by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Singapore City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

In their own world by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Where are you, my precious? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9329 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Marina Bay by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

One Famous Hotel, Singapore by Felix Roitsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP 2019 Fireworks @ Marina Bay, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

L1110745 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Silver City by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Orchard Road at night by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

_DSC1874 by Nicolas Shepherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

20171024_190427 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Singapour, Marina Sand Bay by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Sebastian Reymert, on Flickr

NDP 2019 Fireworks @ Marina Bay, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Dome Eyes Gardens by The Bay by gordon di, on Flickr

The Mandarin Oriental, Monochrome by Israel Ramirez, on Flickr

DSC07971 by Darren Nunis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Chinatown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr

old banking values by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr

City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr

Female traveler standing at Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As They Stand Tall II by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr

landscape4013a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore’s new public housing by Jacqueline Wong, on Flickr

..lights up.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr

streetsnap by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

P2150410.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

_DSC1762 by A lot of words, on Flickr

... againstthetime... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

_DSC1692 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

相片 2018-8-18 23 52 42 by gshuang, on Flickr

相片 2018-8-18 17 39 09 by gshuang, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Night life by 31lucass shots, no Flickr




Lelong! Lelong! by Dickson Phua, no Flickr




Cute Couple by Jon Siegel, no Flickr




Chinatown Blues by Jon Siegel, no Flickr



Late Night Hangout by Jon Siegel, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 18 by Nick Jays, on Flickr

20181104_173947 by Mario Mar, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr

_DSC0831 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

Chapter XIV by Patrick Ang, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night and city reflections by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr

IMG_0195 by G Skiba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr

NDP 2018 @ Marina Bay by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Serangoon road with colorful, traditional shop houses in Little India in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay with Cloud Forest conservatory in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

edited


----------



## christos-greece

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Blue hour on city by Randy, on Flickr

20170731-159-Buildings across bay by Roger Wong, on Flickr

Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Marina bay sand by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Money Never Sleeps by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

truss bridge by christikren, on Flickr

Strolling by Phil Norton, on Flickr

Republic of Singapore, Singapore by EYETINERARY, on Flickr

Republic of Singapore, Singapore by EYETINERARY, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Last few pics are really awesome


----------



## christos-greece

landscape4008a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape4010a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape4012a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape4013a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr

Female traveler standing at Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New Chinatown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr

old banking values by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

040/365: under the belly of the beast by Fille.de.Lumière, on Flickr

Indian Heritage Centre Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

landscape3961a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

marina sands by Carsten Hartmann, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

20180925-IMGP6827 by Pinholecam_01, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape4008a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Sunset from Esplanade Outdoor Theatre 10Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Sasi Kiran Choppakatla, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Klaus Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore-morning-(2) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

HDR attempt on Singapore's Skyline by Jayden Sim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Orchard st metro entrance by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore aims to be the world's greenest city by Ben The Man, on Flickr

A Hooters Diner by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Samantha at a little deserted bounty beach on Sentosa island by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore City Skyline from MBS Arts & Science Museum - Sony A6500 - Sony 10-18mm by Yik Lim, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

FUJI ACROS 100 (34) by Eric Ku, on Flickr

Singapore Streets by Eric Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Cloud Forest pavillion, Gardens By The Bay by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr

Chinatown by Luke Seow, on Flickr

Republic of Singapore, Singapore by EYETINERARY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

pink_ by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by You Yingfeng, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Drying laundries by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Sands Hotel & Observation Deck by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

Singapore, March, 2019 by Robert Miller, on Flickr

IMG_0322 by Ivy Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr

DownTown CityScape Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

...lineaholic... by *ines_maria, on Flickr

Infinity Pool and Downtown Singapore from Marina Bay Sands Hotel by Peter Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Esplanade Bridge Underpass by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore city view by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

The Fullerton Pavillion by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Nathan Synghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

The real street photographer by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Cityscape by Stephen Cochrane, on Flickr

landscape4266a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

017_6484: Singapore night view by Shawn Yang, on Flickr

landscape4271a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Twin bridge by onion407, on Flickr

ArtScience Museum by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

IMG_2787 by Michael Boon, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Xingjian Loy*​


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape by Stephen Cochrane, on Flickr

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr

Downtown Core Skyline, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Singapore's fresco bar with altitude! by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Night city view around Singapore's City Hall area by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr

Redhill Road by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busy Streets of Chinatown by Aaron Junyou, on Flickr

Malay Quarter - Singapore by !eberhard, on Flickr

ROB_7641-1 by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

People in the streets of Singapore by Duong RKUDO, on Flickr

Street Photo #013 by charles ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2765 by Michael Boon, on Flickr

PA7170B, Hill Street, Singapore, October 10th 2018 by Matt Taylor, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr

Into the City by Belgarion, on Flickr

Girl in the pool by Vasily Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moody Skies 13Dec2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

landscape3916a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Colors of the Night 16Dec2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

"Green City" Singapore by Desery Sabado, on Flickr

017_6484: Singapore night view by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr

Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cityscape of Marina Bay in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Smile by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Street Scene - Mustafa Center by roland luistro, on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands - Skypool lounge beds crowd by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

City and girls look equally gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece

Breathtaking view of the Singapore's skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore's downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

IMG_0308 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Spectra Light Show, Singapur by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr

_DSC8371_C_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, on Flickr

City Lights of Singapore by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friendship by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr

Rapid Transit by Arif Nur Rokhman, on Flickr

Singapore by DANIELE SCARDEONI, on Flickr

All That Jazz by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands shopping mall interior by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

People enjoying at city park in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Orchard st metro entrance by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore aims to be the world's greenest city by Ben The Man, on Flickr

A Hooters Diner by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Samantha at a little deserted bounty beach on Sentosa island by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Downtown of Singapore during the blue hour. by David Dietsch, on Flickr

Supertree Grove in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore city view by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

The Fullerton Pavillion by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Nathan Synghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Sands Hotel & Observation Deck by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

Sunrise in Singapore by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

DSCF3834-2 by bob crawshaw, on Flickr

Raffles Place by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay with Marina Bay Sands Hotel in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

8B8A6100 by TEDx Singapore, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

s 2020 MBSC_AndrewJKTan_DSC_2485 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2020 MBSC_AndrewJKTan_DSC_2180 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2020 MBSC_AndrewJKTan_DSC_1976 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2020 MBSC_AndrewJKTan_DSC_2215 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

City Lights | Singapore by Paul Tocatlian, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown (MBSC) 2020 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore-morning-(2) by Vitaliy Blank, on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Stunning and beautiful fireworks display at Marina Bay Harbor of Singapore. (Singapore National Day Cerebration) by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

Stunning and beautiful fireworks display at Marina Bay Harbor of Singapore. (Singapore National Day Cerebration) by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Fusionopolis Buildings 2 by Jack Heald, on Flickr

Orchard X'mas lightup by George Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr

Female traveler standing at Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Buddha Tooth Relic Temple by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

singapore by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lau Pa Sat Hawker Centre in the CBD in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Love, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. by Matteo Ferro, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Pathways by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Flyer 2 by Oliver H16, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Singapore City at Night by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Magic is about joy by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First Light by Kenneth Joel Galvo, on Flickr

DSCN4150 by Upper Uhs, on Flickr

Keppel Bay Marina and ferry boat seen from Sentosa island in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by fred min, on Flickr

Paragon Shopping Centre Singapore 8 February 2020. Canon EOS 650/Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L II USM/ Kodak Ultramax Colour 400. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Chat Time by Robycrux, no Flickr




Lonely alley by Robycrux, no Flickr




Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, no Flickr




Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

During the day I don't believe in ghosts. At night I'm a little more open minded. by Markus Binzegger, no Flickr





DSC_1077 by Jong Long, no Flickr




DSC_1137 by Jong Long, no Flickr




take a puff by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haagen-Dazs kiosk outside Hilton Orchard Singapore, 23 February 2020. Sony A6500/Sony Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Busker at Orchard Road Singapore, 15 June 2019. Sony A6500 Canon EF-S 15-85. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 @ Chinatown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore’s Downtown at Night. (Aerial View) - St. Andrew’s Cathedral in the foreground. by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr

Raffles Hotel - Street art by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Real Read by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

LIGHT to NIGHT Festival 2020, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Around Clarke Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Light by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Down Muscat Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by r0yc3, on Flickr

Raffles Place MRT by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Roaming Around by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Ngee Ann City Civic Plaza, Orchard Road Singapore 1 March 2020. Pentax K500/Pentax M 24-50mm f4. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Singapore - MCI Building (Old Hill Street Police Station) at Night by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

DSCF5983 5 by Luke Seow, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821

Sharing my photos that were taken last August 2019


----------



## ajosh821

^^ More photos.


----------



## ajosh821

^^


----------



## DowntownKidz

Lovely scenes and weather! Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city with sunrise by day to night photo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

while waiting #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Banks Never Sleep by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr

Night Church by Philip Hale, on Flickr

. by Roberto, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200125-DSC07540 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

national gallery Singapore, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

landscape3927a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Tall Order 06Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

The real street photographer by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Martin B Nagy, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

Asian girl use a protection mask for prevent PM 2.5 and corona viruus by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 2018 by Arno, on Flickr

Where are you, my precious? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Merlion at Marina Bay by K Michael, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cavenagh Bridge over the Singapore River by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Singapore’s Downtown at Night. (Aerial View) - St. Andrew’s Cathedral in the foreground. by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

national gallery Singapore, Singapore - Explore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Christmas on a Great Street 2019, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

One Week in Singapore by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr

LookUp by Robycrux, on Flickr

ArabStreet-008 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stylish shop ladies come out for a break by Image Damage, on Flickr

L1000241 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore River by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Arts & Science museum with Central Business District (CBD) by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

CLOUDLESS SUNRISE by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Arts &amp; Science museum with Central Business District (CBD) by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Sunset dawns over the heart of the Lion City by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Flower Dome Conservatory in the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Raffles Place MRT by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Roaming Around by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Asian girl use a protection mask for prevent PM 2.5 and corona viruus or covic 19 by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore Kite Festival by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Rochor Canal Convergence by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

arab street by achresis khora, on Flickr

Remember when? Saturday drinks - Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Lifeline of a city by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Tanjong Pagar Blue Hour by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Queenstown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Multiple Cars by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr

Crowding in Little India by William and Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Blue Hour Moment At The Tanjong Rhu Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Pathways by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Q1000771-970w by nicolai.goeke, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Towering Marina Bay by Mike, on Flickr

Love, Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. by Matteo Ferro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Hotel Indigo Singapore by Otis Yang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Paul Bemert, on Flickr

Quiet City Landscape Night Time Long Exposure Highway Blurring I by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Boats in Clarke Quay, Singapore by JD Southwark, on Flickr

Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Singapore Fashion Photos 20180112_114614 DSCN1382 by CanadaGood G.Melle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

_DSC6612-31.jpg by Mona Dienhart &amp;Chris Lebas, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

P2150410.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Nicholas Piers, on Flickr

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Singapore / Mahima Gujral by CreativeMornings/Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Long exposure - Clementi, Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

charming night by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

S I N G A P O R E by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr

IMG_9329 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands &amp; ArtScience Museum by Mario Vecchi, on Flickr

Way to city !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

selfie by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Finacial bulding with garden in the balcony by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Merlion at Night by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Beautiful sunset at Marina Bay by Jay Wu, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Samantha relaxing at Siloso beach in Singapore by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore & Malaysia by Andy Rudlin, on Flickr

The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Where are you, my precious? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing




----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Finacial bulding with garden in the balcony by Paer Svensson, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 272528385 by pratyushpic, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay: Millenia Tower by Lim Zhan Peng, Dave, on Flickr

Singapore : year of the Snake. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Caribbean At Keppel Bay by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Orchard road neighbourhood view seen from 25th floor by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

Marine Bay, Singapore Sunset (1 of 1) by NIL (All Images Copyright ©), on Flickr

Red Shard - Explored by Philip Hale, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown and it&#x27;s Art Science Museum by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

MARINA BAY by hong jing chung, on Flickr

TVworkshop Asia 3 by TVworkshop Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

View from Marina Barrage by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore 2018 by ajne1974, on Flickr

Singapore skyline panorama at night in Singapore city by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

In their own world by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Modern Essentials by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Jarrod Tobeck, on Flickr

Long exposure - Clementi, Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

national gallery Singapore, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

RENCONTRES D&#x27;ARLES 2019 by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What Do You See? by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Jonathan Ang, on Flickr

Chinatown in Singapore on a hot Summer Day with hanging Lanterns by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Lights of the helix bridge by Jarrod Tobeck, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Night II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

street view of singapore with Masjid Sultan by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore street market night by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Endless Wonder ~ Christmas on a Great Street 2017, Orchard Road, Singapore 2017 ~ Show Time @ ION by Gin Tay, on Flickr

P2150410.jpg by Bombaata2000, on Flickr

Toa Payoh Classic by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore, The Fullerton Hotel, 2017 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

Ngee Ann City Civic Plaza, Orchard Road Singapore 1 March 2020. Pentax K500/Pentax M 24-50mm f4. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04455 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr

Singapore River by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Art Science Museum, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

DSC_4718 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Lovely Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Flyer 2 by Oliver, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore01 by Rob, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Phil Metcalf, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore’s Downtown at Night. (Aerial View) - St. Andrew’s Cathedral in the foreground. by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

Gardens by the bay by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

DSC_1077 by Jong Long, on Flickr

Jewel (edited) by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

landscape3927a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Tall Order 06Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Architectural complex near Arab Street, Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

singapore17_3 - 194 by Veronika Sobeshchanskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Shopping Mall in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

City Lights of Singapore by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lau Pa Sat Hawker Centre in the CBD in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Pathways by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Nights - The Fullerton by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

L1110759 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arts &amp; Science Museum by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Highway to the city by Dennis Wang, on Flickr

The Perfect storm. Single shoots (20 seconds) 28 May 2020 by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel by Markus Branse, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Marina Bay by JAY WU, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands by David, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2018 @ The Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Sunset by Gin Tay, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

DSC_4718 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Arts &amp; Science museum with Central Business District (CBD) by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Sunset dawns over the heart of the Lion City by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Flower Dome Conservatory in the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Raffles Place MRT by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Roaming Around by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Food On Street by Image Damage, on Flickr

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore Night B&amp;W by David Teo, on Flickr

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Financial District by Philip Hale, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline, Singapore&#x27;s business district, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Braddell Neighbourhood by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr

Foreigner by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

shopper lover by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Johor across Causeway 2020 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline Sunset by Andy Gittos, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Marina bay sand by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

FBSAP-17 by Bean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Highway to the city by Dennis Wang, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Divide by terence chung, on Flickr

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by funtor, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Singapore, Little India, 2017 by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Silent City by Vanessa Lorraine Chea, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

New Chinatown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore 18 by Nick Jays, on Flickr

Old Lady Under The Sun by Luis Teoh, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore












F-15SG fighter jets to fly over Singapore's heartlands for NDP 2020


SINGAPORE: Six Republic of Singapore Air Force F-15SG fighter jets will fly over Singapore’s heartlands in a first for the National Day Parade ...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## christos-greece

City night view by John Wong, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Singapore by DANIELE SCARDEONI, on Flickr

DJI_0570 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

The Perfect storm. Single shoots (20 seconds) 28 May 2020 by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands - Skypool lounge beds crowd by roland luistro, on Flickr

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr

Singapore Street by Easy Travelers R&amp;C, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Singapore Street, hdr by Kristin Amundsen-Cubanski, on Flickr

Pause. by Presence Inc, on Flickr

Chapter XIV by Patrick Ang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore - Marina Sands Hotel &amp; Observation Deck by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay with Marina Bay Sands Hotel in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat Hawker Centre in the CBD in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore City by Bhamini Pandey, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay, Singapore (February 2019) by H_E_L, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

focus on phone &quot;lady &quot; by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night at The Providore by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Johor across Causeway 2020 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Three trees by Mingsong Wu, on Flickr

Lightnings by BP Chua, on Flickr

Bright Night At Marina Bay II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sunset Street by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

CBD from Dawson by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Crowding in Little India by William and Camera, on Flickr

Neon Duet by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Panorama image of the skyscrapers in the city center of Singapore, around Marina Bay, at daytime. by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

Singapore Formula 1, Fireworks, 2019 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Trengganu Street by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

charming light by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Raffles Quay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore01 by Rob, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

The old vs the modern in downtown Singapore by Ernest Teo, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown (217) by jrpictures, on Flickr

Supertree Grove in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Chinatown Car Trails by Sapphire Ker, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by faridgraphy, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

Singapore by night by Alun Hudson, on Flickr

The Merlion by Rysca175, on Flickr

Darwina by faridgraphy, on Flickr

. by S W Dent, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2018 ~ Light Play by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Marina Bay 2018 ~ Flawless by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Volker Meier, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Golden Hour at Marina Bay Singapore by CW Quah, on Flickr

Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr

Young woman traveler with singapore city downtown background by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Braddell Flags by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Touchdown (Version 2, 3 Image HDR) by Andrew Fok, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Megacity coast by Kostas Gurcinas, on Flickr

The Business Bay by Aws Zuhair, on Flickr

Bugis_Photowalk-069 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Caribbean At Keppel Bay by Alec Lux, on Flickr

City Light by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Auto Show Babe 2013-4061428 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110813 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

DSC_3930 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Bus Gridlock @ Bras Basah, Singapore by Land Transport Guru, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr


----------



## go2dbeach

I had been to Singapore in 2009 and I remember how much I loved it! This city is impossible not to make a good impression on travelers. Marina Bay Sands was almost ready to open in the beginning of 2010 and everybody was talking about the luxury hotel which transformed the city's skyline.
Ten years later, I had the chance to visit Singapore again and this time I made myself the favor to enjoy the spectacular view twice, day and night, during the Spectra show.
Enjoy with me the view from Ce La Vi bar:


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Flyer by Alexander Herzog, on Flickr

Moody Night by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr

Skypeak Layers by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore&#x27;s Jewel Changi featuring world&#x27;s tallest indoor waterfall by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Sunset Over Singapore by Philip Hale, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Strangers 266 of 300 - Food Court Encounter by Michael Stewart, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BEST PHOTO FOR GRADING by Tan Wei Lin, on Flickr

Coffee &amp; Friends by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Singapore City Gallery by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

URBAN CLASH by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr

Sun going down behind Singapore downtown by CamelKW, on Flickr

#Singapore by Miguel Bernas, on Flickr

Singapore - Marina Bay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Glowy Bayfront by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

national gallery - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

FBSAP-24 by Bean, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Nicholas Piers, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Singapore / Mahima Gujral by CreativeMornings/Singapore, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Infinity Pool (Singapore) by Josep M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BEST PHOTO FOR GRADING by eliya syaza, on Flickr

Beach Station Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Down Muscat Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Few seconds in Singapore by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

ParkRoyal on Pickering by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Arts &amp; Science museum with Central Business District (CBD) by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Sunset dawns over the heart of the Lion City by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Flower Dome Conservatory in the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Raffles Place MRT by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Roaming Around by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

A View On The Business District By Night II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

RENCONTRES D&#x27;ARLES 2019 by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stunning Singapore by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr

Strike by Torsten Funke, on Flickr

Arts &amp; Science museum with Central Business District (CBD) by the Marina Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Singapore with Billowing Clouds: Shortly After Sunrise by Ginger Robinson, on Flickr

A View On The Business District By Night II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Hhm by Steve Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110748 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

s 20180404_NiSi_Marina Bay cityscape_DSC_9571 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

National Museum of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Raffles hotel and CBD by Nils Florian, on Flickr

Exploring the Nanjing Quarter by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The columnless architecture by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo, on Flickr

Lonely alley by Robycrux, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore City at Night by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Keppel Bay Marina and ferry boat seen from Sentosa island in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 @ Chinatown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Downtown Hangzhou.. 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Raffles Quay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore by Gopakumar G, on Flickr

City Skyline, Singapore by florence tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Adrian Lui, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

801A9562 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

charming light by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Food On Street by Image Damage, on Flickr

Smartphone Explorer by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr

2019-Singapore-02_008 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

2019-037-0533 Singapore-CA trip by Chris Summers, on Flickr

The South Beach by noob_fotography, on Flickr

City night view, Singapore by Gopakumar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Anthony, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline, Singapore&#x27;s business district, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Light to Night Festival 2018, Singapore : Colour Sensations by Gin Tay, on Flickr

DSC_0224 by Samuel Varghese, on Flickr

Sunset @ Gardens by the Bay by Rahul Chattopadhyay, on Flickr

Coffee break , street people by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Recycling by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

while waiting #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2018 @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

In Black by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

L1110759 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Art Science Museum Pond by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Apple Store Marina Bay Sands, (The Lantern on the Bay), Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

New iDome 2 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

marina sands by C H, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

City Skyline, Singapore by florence tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

First Light by Kenneth Joel Galvo, on Flickr

DSCN4150 by Upper Uhs, on Flickr

Keppel Bay Marina and ferry boat seen from Sentosa island in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by fred min, on Flickr

Paragon Shopping Centre Singapore 8 February 2020. Canon EOS 650/Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L II USM/ Kodak Ultramax Colour 400. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Raffles Hotel - Street art by roland luistro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing




----------



## WingWing

Credit to sg sport hub


----------



## christos-greece

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Girl in Marina Bay Sands Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Hanoi North End, on Flickr

Singapore by Adrian Ying, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr

NIGHT DANCE by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr

Marina Bay at Night2 by David Edenfield, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Nicoll Highway/Suntec City Singapore 13 September 2020. Canon 5DM4/Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L II USM. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

The South Beach by noob_fotography, on Flickr

Different angles by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking out for the sights of Downtown Singapore by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

DSCF3438 by Gney Journey, on Flickr

Raffles Quay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Towering Marina Bay by Mike, on Flickr

Singapore Fashion Photos 20180112_114614 DSCN1382 by CanadaGood G.Melle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and [email protected] The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

The real street photographer by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Roberto, on Flickr

Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

ORCHARD STREET SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2018 ~Bay of Hopes and Dreams~ @ The Fullerton Hotel by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Endless Wonder ~ Christmas on a Great Street 2017, Orchard Road, Singapore 2017 ~ Show Time @ ION by Gin Tay, on Flickr

L1110745 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1110802 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

Stadium City View by florence tan, on Flickr

_A7R3806-Pano-1-2 by Mike Battersby, on Flickr

Singapore by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Building reflections by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2018 ~ Light Play by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore city lights by Ben Ogborn, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Night II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Out For Dinner Around Bugis by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04476 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Lovely Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Viv......Thanks for views, comments &amp; favs, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Tall Order 06Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

DSC_1077 by Jong Long, on Flickr

L1110818 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charity Plamondon / Singapore by Charity Plamondon, on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Singapore&#x27;s three main towers of Marina Bay Sands by Ben The Man, on Flickr

The new Apple store by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr

DSCF4755 by Hugo Backmyr, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Charity Plamondon / Singapore by Charity Plamondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amoyyy by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

20180925-IMGP6827 by Pinholecam_01, on Flickr

Red Hill, Singapore at Dusk by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr

Light Show by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr

Marina Bay at Night2 by David Edenfield, on Flickr

Singapore Shenton Way Night Cityscape © Wu Tengguo by Wu Tengguo, on Flickr

DSCF0343 by Shearer Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline at dusk, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

while waiting #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Hour City Skyline by Yun Chong Lim, on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Landscape of the Singapore landmark financial district at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Stormy Bay by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by bruce mcclenahan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore by DANIELE SCARDEONI, on Flickr

Marina Bay Terrace by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands. - Singapore. by JunHui Kioh, on Flickr

Charity Plamondon / Singapore by Charity Plamondon, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Black &amp; White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore - Malaysia 2018 by Thiên Phương Lê Nguyễn, on Flickr

20180801-Unelmatrippi-Singapore-DSC0583 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

Singapore River-38 by gerrylawson, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Pavel S., on Flickr

ChinaTown Mid-Autumn Festival 2020, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

The Silent City by Vanessa Lorraine Chea, on Flickr

Singapore by Gainsucker, on Flickr

Malacca Bridge by Alec Lux, on Flickr

20181104_173947 by Mario Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nea in Singapore by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

The Singapore Flyer at the Marina Bay by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Marina Bay Terrace by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Night Light by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Blue Hour City Skyline by Yun Chong Lim, on Flickr

Tattoo by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

landscape3927a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo, on Flickr

The Business Bay by Aws Zuhair, on Flickr

East Coast Skyline by HaIogen, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Shopping Mall in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

The columnless architecture by melvin sc har, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Banks Never Sleep by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

ParkRoyal on Pickering by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

The Fullerton In Pink by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr

Looking out for the sights of Downtown Singapore by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Out For Dinner Around Bugis by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

L3180286- Walk by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Boss Pose by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore - bright perspectives by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore Series - Chinatown by Lezlie, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fire extinguisher sign on the yellow wall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## cinematic.flight

A high quality drone showcase of Orchard Singapore through flight simulator


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore City by Gopakumar G, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

RXV-20181027-102338 by Daniel Taka, on Flickr

Teo Hong Road by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Fiore Di Loto by Dario Peracchi, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

Hongkong at night by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

Haagen-Dazs kiosk outside Hilton Orchard Singapore, 23 February 2020. Sony A6500/Sony Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Is Transcendental Meditation right for me? by Andrey Dividenko, on Flickr

Foreigner by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Singapore by Maros Demko, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected] vision_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by riarryoddfoot, on Flickr

177530849 by DMS DIP, on Flickr

Die Esplanade Bridge in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Tanjong Rhu by Ridzuan Sinain, on Flickr

Esplanade bridge at dawn by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Clarke Quay By Night I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

landscape4942a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore MBS by chao lin, on Flickr

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Morning break by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore River by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore @ Night 🌙 🌃 #ShotOniPhone #ShotOniPhone12 #ShotOniPhone12ProMax #ProRaw by StannyPro, on Flickr

The Blues of Marina Bay by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Helix Bridge to MBS - Singapore by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Central Area in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great World City Singapore, 14 July 2021. Sony A6500/Sony Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

The Eye of Nature by ∴ SilverFish &amp; Friends, on Flickr

landscape4942a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Hanoi North End, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari-off for now, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by fred min, on Flickr

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

charming light by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

City Light by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl Looking Over Singapore from Infinity Pool by Richard Schneider, on Flickr

Merlion by johnlsl, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

20180801-Unelmatrippi-Singapore-DSC0583 by Jenni Unelmatrippi, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at twilight sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Singapore 2018 by Arno, on Flickr

landscape3757a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by paddy_c., on Flickr

Singapore Reflections by Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore by Rain Rabbit, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

A Purple Waterfall by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. View of Marina Bay Sands, Gardens by the Bay and downtown skyscrapers. by javansg, on Flickr

national gallery - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Reflections at Keppelbay, by albert bakker, on Flickr

lanterns by TheViewDeck, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

Out we go! Hi lady! by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

China Town by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto ; ), on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Alleyway Beer by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Singapore / Mahima Gujral by CreativeMornings/Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBSAP-11 by Bean, on Flickr

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

Downtown, Singapore, 2020 by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

_DSC1662 by A lot of words, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr

Full Spread by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Prewedding Photos - Marina Barrage Engagement Photos - ClarenceTiravan by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr

_DSC1691 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Clarke Quay Night II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

en passant par Singapour by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Asian girl use a protection mask for prevent PM 2.5 and corona viruus or covic 19 by Anek S, on Flickr

RENCONTRES D&#x27;ARLES 2019 by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Real Read by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

national gallery Singapore, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr

L1000241 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

singapore by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay: Millenia Tower by Lim Zhan Peng, Dave, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at twilight sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore City Gallery by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View towards Ngee Ann City by 9V1BH, on Flickr

Singapore - CBD zone by mccrya, on Flickr

URBAN CLASH by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at sunset, viewed from Marina Bay Sands Skypark by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Fire Storm by terence chung, on Flickr

Depot by terence chung, on Flickr

Singapore - Esplanade bridge by mccrya, on Flickr

Singapore by night by Kent Eriksson, on Flickr

while waiting #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Foreigner by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

focus on phone &quot;lady &quot; by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haji Lane Afternoon by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by paddy_c., on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Panorama image of the skyscrapers in the city center of Singapore, around Marina Bay, at daytime. by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr

Exit Club Street by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Untitled by Danny Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Pathways by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Tanjong Pagar Blue Hour by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Queenstown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Multiple Cars by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

ChitChat by Robycrux, on Flickr

Crowding in Little India by William and Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Raffles Quay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore01 by Rob, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

The old vs the modern in downtown Singapore by Ernest Teo, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown (217) by jrpictures, on Flickr

Supertree Grove in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haji Lane Afternoon by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

The Sight in Sunset by Mario, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

SG Lightup Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Colourful Night at the Bay by _Capture the Moment_, on Flickr

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto ; ), on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Alleyway Beer by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanjong Rhu by Ridzuan Sinain, on Flickr

Esplanade bridge at dawn by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Clarke Quay By Night I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

landscape4942a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore MBS by chao lin, on Flickr

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Morning break by Tanju Tekelioglu, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skateboarders outside Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

The Bayfront Shadows by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Christmas celebration @ Marina Bay Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr

Foreigner by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

shopper lover by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

737405029 by DAN Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

10 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal__1012865 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Banks Never Sleep by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

ParkRoyal on Pickering by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

The Fullerton In Pink by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr

Looking out for the sights of Downtown Singapore by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Out For Dinner Around Bugis by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore National Art Gallery by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Christmas on a Great Street 2021 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Glass of Raffles Place by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Nights by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Singapore, Marina Bay by No.aesthetic, on Flickr

Singapore, Marina Bay by No.aesthetic, on Flickr

Christmas on a Great Street 2021 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

bicy2 by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, on Flickr

Untitled by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Skateboarders outside Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

20211222_191916_1CR by Edwin Wang, on Flickr

Lifeline of a city by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Christmas celebration @ Marina Bay Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Family around Marina Bay promenade, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore River by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Evening skyline of Singapore at Marina Bay by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Singapore @ Night 🌙 🌃 #ShotOniPhone #ShotOniPhone12 #ShotOniPhone12ProMax #ProRaw by StannyPro, on Flickr

The Blues of Marina Bay by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Helix Bridge to MBS - Singapore by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pokémon Go Fever by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore Countdown 2020 (MBSC2020) by Gin Tay, on Flickr

The Fountain Drums by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Projections on Merlion and Fullerton Hotel before Singapore skyline by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Merlion at Night by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Beautiful sunset at Marina Bay by Jay Wu, on Flickr

Orchard road neighbourhood view seen from 25th floor by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

Samantha relaxing at Siloso beach in Singapore by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Where are you, my precious? by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok Central Mall by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Share The Moment by BP Chua, on Flickr

Projection on Merlion, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

DREAM letters under maintenance, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Projection on Merlion, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Projections on Merlion and Fullerton Hotel before Singapore skyline by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Projection on Fullerton Hotel, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Woman photographing projections on Merlion before Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Infinity Pool @ Marina Bay Sands by funtor, on Flickr

City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Christmas on a Great Street 2021 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Visitors leaving at the closure of Kaws: Holiday in Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

20211106 Lion City Dance Convention (LCDC) by Ben Cho, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

737405029 by DAN Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

10 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal__1012865 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Teo Hong Road by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Fiore Di Loto by Dario Peracchi, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

Hongkong at night by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Haagen-Dazs kiosk outside Hilton Orchard Singapore, 23 February 2020. Sony A6500/Sony Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xmas on Orchard 2020-25 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Nomad Shinnie, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Roads leading to MBS- Singapore by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Im Fort Canning Park in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

The real street photographer by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends on a smoke break by Image Damage, on Flickr

Friends at Starbucks by Image Damage, on Flickr

Gardens by of the Bay by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Singapore River by Jack Grotter, on Flickr

Evening skyline of Singapore at Marina Bay by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

The Blues of Marina Bay by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Helix Bridge to MBS - Singapore by Shahzad Siddiqui, on Flickr

Central Area in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1120 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Projection on ArtScience Museum before Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

財富之泉 l The Fountain of Wealth _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Tong Ah Eating House by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr

IMG_0587 by rifhan razak, on Flickr

Singapore Nightlife DSC_2886 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr

The Silent City by Vanessa Lorraine Chea, on Flickr

Women are ever fickle and changeable by Natsirt Banana-Q, on Flickr

Kampong Glam, Singapore by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

landscape4009a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Klaus Lang, on Flickr

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

HDR attempt on Singapore&#x27;s Skyline by Jayden Sim, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

The Palm of Suntec City by Mark Finney, on Flickr

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Infinity Pool and Downtown Singapore from Marina Bay Sands Hotel by Peter Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Scene / Ночная съемка by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr

Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr

City Link Singapore, City Hall by Sing Ru Toh, on Flickr

Old General Post Office (Singapore, Singapore) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Wadders, on Flickr

Street decorations on South Bridge Road, Chinatown, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Happy 2022. by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown from Esplanade by 9V1BH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Die Esplanade Bridge in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Skulpturengruppe &quot;A Great Emporium&quot; am Singapore River by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Parliament House, Singapore - the Singapore Parliment Building by John Campbell, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Fisheye sunset from sky deck of Marina Bay Sands by onion407, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Tourist Swingers Malaysia KL 20190414_090153 DSCN4681 by CanadaGood Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Orchard road neighbourhood view seen from 25th floor by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Rainbow City by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Tick Tock Tick Tock by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

first class by guy clift, on Flickr

SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Singapore aims to be the world's greenest city by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Esplanade Food Stall by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_20180331_133310nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

national gallery - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Light in city by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore MrinaBay by Aaron Wang, on Flickr

Singapore light show by jen.ivana, on Flickr

Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr

Four Leaves by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

The Fullerton In Pink by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Diamond in the sky by melvin sc har, on Flickr

The Lonely Merlion by melvin sc har, on Flickr

MONTI @ the Fullerton Pavilion Singapore by melvin sc har, on Flickr

The Art Gallery Singapore by melvin sc har, on Flickr

legging skinny #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Boss Pose by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore - bright perspectives by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore Series - Chinatown by Lezlie, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fire extinguisher sign on the yellow wall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning, Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Rochor Canal Convergence by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

View from the top by florence tan, on Flickr

Singapore graffiti alley by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1770 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1691 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1771 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1771 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1684 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1644 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1664 by A lot of words, on Flickr

_DSC1693 by A lot of words, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Wadders, on Flickr

Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr

_DSC1762 by A lot of words, on Flickr

Downtown, Singapore by Drustvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Punggol Park Connector by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Orchard Fountain Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto ; ), on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

CreativeMornings/Singapore / Mahima Gujral by CreativeMornings/Singapore, on Flickr

Auto Show Babe 2013-4061427 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ang Mo Kio Chinese New Year Celebration 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Der Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

HDR attempt on Singapore's Skyline by Jayden Sim, on Flickr

#streetphotography by Gainsucker, on Flickr

Singapore by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

Pagoda Street in Chinatown, Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Fountain Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Gardens By the Bay by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Haji Lane Afternoon by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Surrounded By Light by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

National Gallery Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Chinatown Chinese New Year Celebration 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto ; ), on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Alleyway Beer by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great World City Singapore, 14 July 2021. Sony A6500/Sony Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr

Singapore street by Satheesh, on Flickr

The Eye of Nature by ∴ SilverFish &amp; Friends, on Flickr

landscape4942a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Hanoi North End, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari-off for now, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by fred min, on Flickr

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

charming light by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Ang Mo Kio - streetart by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vacant by Andrew Fok, on Flickr

Esplanade by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Boss Pose by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Night In The Industrial Park by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Night at Victoria's Secret by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr

Dawn @ The Merlion by Jensen Chua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sight in Sunset by Mario, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Colourful Night at the Bay by _Capture the Moment_, on Flickr

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Raffles Quay Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore01 by Rob, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

The old vs the modern in downtown Singapore by Ernest Teo, on Flickr

Singapore Downtown (217) by jrpictures, on Flickr

Supertree Grove in Marina Bay, Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L85_1452 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

Singapore - Malaysia 2018 by Thiên Phương Lê Nguyễn, on Flickr

Singapore by Luca Bencini, on Flickr

Funan Fireworks by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Blue Hour by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr

Esplanade Bridge by 9V1BH, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Der Boat Quay am Singapore River by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

[20181124] RAW04992 I 6000 x 4000 by ALLAN TAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city lights by Ben Ogborn, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by alessandro orlandi, on Flickr

Singapore selfie... by Albert, on Flickr

Beauty of Singapore... by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore City by Gopakumar G, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Singapore by Nekotor, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

singapore by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay: Millenia Tower by Lim Zhan Peng, Dave, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at twilight sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haji Lane Afternoon by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

The Sight in Sunset by Mario, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

SG Lightup Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Colourful Night at the Bay by _Capture the Moment_, on Flickr

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Banks Never Sleep by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

ParkRoyal on Pickering by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

IMG_6149 Singapore, ArtScience Museum by Vesna Vujovic-Utjesinovic, on Flickr

The Fullerton In Pink by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Singapore by Ruediger G., on Flickr

Looking out for the sights of Downtown Singapore by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Out For Dinner Around Bugis by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cosplay 6 by Alex Usov, on Flickr

Braddell Flags by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Volker Meier, on Flickr

Singapore Chinatown Car Trails by Sapphire Ker, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by faridgraphy, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

Singapore by night by Alun Hudson, on Flickr

The Merlion by Rysca175, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore by Dietrich Ayala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Friendship by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

Women are ever fickle and changeable by Natsirt Banana-Q, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

RXV-20181027-102338 by Daniel Taka, on Flickr

Teo Hong Road by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Fiore Di Loto by Dario Peracchi, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

Haagen-Dazs kiosk outside Hilton Orchard Singapore, 23 February 2020. Sony A6500/Sony Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Phil Metcalf, on Flickr

Pathways by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city lights by Ben Ogborn, on Flickr

Tower Transit Singapore - MAN ND323F A95 (Batch 4) SG6134X on City Direct 663 by SMB3587P, on Flickr

Singapore National Art Gallery by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Glass of Raffles Place by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Nights by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Singapore, Marina Bay by No.aesthetic, on Flickr



bicy2 by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, on Flickr

Untitled by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Skateboarders outside Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Glowy Bayfront by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

The Fullerton In Pink by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Diamond in the sky by melvin sc har, on Flickr

The Lonely Merlion by melvin sc har, on Flickr

MONTI @ the Fullerton Pavilion Singapore by melvin sc har, on Flickr

The Art Gallery Singapore by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

The Umbrella Rain Dance by andrew chew cc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180331_131936nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_20180331_133310nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

national gallery - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Light in city by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore MrinaBay by Aaron Wang, on Flickr

Singapore light show by jen.ivana, on Flickr

Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr

#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

IMG_5959 by mca.seb, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Real Read by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr

Singapore street by Satheesh, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Boat Quay, Singapore by John Campbell, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

national gallery Singapore, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Singapore by Markus Branse, on Flickr

City Reflection - Mono by Partha Roy, on Flickr

L1000241 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Night In The Industrial Park by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Danger by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Boss Pose by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DownTown CityScapes, Singapore - Highway by Gin Tay, on Flickr

A Night Downtown by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

singapore by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay: Millenia Tower by Lim Zhan Peng, Dave, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

In a state of confusion by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

I never meant to become a connoisseur of cherry trees, but I won't complain by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr

Looking out for the sights of Downtown Singapore by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Orchard road neighbourhood view seen from 25th floor by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Rainbow City by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Tick Tock Tick Tock by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

first class by guy clift, on Flickr

SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Singapore aims to be the world's greenest city by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DownTown CityScapes, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Sunset by 9V1BH, on Flickr

The Eye of Nature by ∴ SilverFish &amp; Friends, on Flickr

landscape4942a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

The Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Hanoi North End, on Flickr

Uptrend by Bobby Palosaari-off for now, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by fred min, on Flickr

Follow the Light by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Die Esplanade Bridge in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr

charming light by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

City Light by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto ; ), on Flickr

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge &amp; Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Cityscape by Thomas, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline at the Marina bay during sunrise by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Alleyway Beer by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore River, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Super Tree Grove, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Super Tree Grove, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Downtown by Darren Cowley, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape by Ernest Teo, on Flickr

Street Walk @ Haji Lane, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Street Walk @ Haji Lane, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning, Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Rochor Canal Convergence by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

View from the top by florence tan, on Flickr

Singapore graffiti alley by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

iLight Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

The Light’s Reflection by Maegan Choo, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

10 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal__1012865 by wsboon, on Flickr

City View by 酷哥哥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

COVID-19: Singapore by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Ravish Maqsood, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

walk walk by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wondering around neighborhood by Art, on Flickr

Foreigner by lucass lei, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr

Skulpturengruppe &quot;A Great Emporium&quot; am Singapore River by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Parliament House, Singapore - the Singapore Parliment Building by John Campbell, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Fisheye sunset from sky deck of Marina Bay Sands by onion407, on Flickr

Im Singapore Flyer an der Marina Bay by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Light up my Night by Zach Chang, on Flickr

Tourist Swingers Malaysia KL 20190414_090153 DSCN4681 by CanadaGood Gregory, on Flickr

Untitled by Yun Chong Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by BP Chua, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Esplanade Food Stall by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trengganu Street by Andy Barnes, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

national gallery - singapore by Matteo Cortesi, on Flickr

Overnight in a big city. Singapore by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Light in city by Mai Son, on Flickr

Singapore MrinaBay by Aaron Wang, on Flickr

Singapore light show by jen.ivana, on Flickr

Real Read by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

City street after rain by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Xmas on Orchard 2020-25 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr

Sunday workouts by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore street by Satheesh, on Flickr

The Sight in Sunset by Mario, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

SG Lightup Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Cityscape - blue hour by leadin2, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore skyline business district and cityscape at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Colourful Night at the Bay by _Capture the Moment_, on Flickr

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

Social time by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr

Waiting At Traffic Light by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plastic Whale by BP Chua, on Flickr

NDP2022 Rehearsal 0625 @ Marina Bay_NZ75368 by wsboon, on Flickr

_Z2A4239 by budak, on Flickr

Starting to light up by leadin2, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

landscape5151a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

One Fullerton by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

No Graffiti by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

Airborne by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBSAP-11 by Bean, on Flickr

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Full Spread by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Prewedding Photos - Marina Barrage Engagement Photos - ClarenceTiravan by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr

Firefly Field by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Gotham by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr

Chinatown by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tiger at the Tiger Trail by 9V1BH, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

COVID-19: Singapore by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Singapore South Beach Skyline by globetrekimages, on Flickr

"Floating" Apple Store and Marina Bay Skyline, Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Friendship by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

彩虹南橋和駁船碼頭, 夜景 l Rainbow South Bridge & Boat Quay at Dusk _Corners of Singapore_ by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr

Вид с крыши отеля Marina Bay Sands. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

NDP2022 Rehearsal 0625 @ Marina Bay_NZ75329 by wsboon, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by BP Chua, on Flickr

Let Dusk Settle by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

The fountain of wealth, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

City Serenity by Partha Roy, on Flickr

IMG_2494 by Bernardo Baggio, on Flickr

P1010286 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

DSC09136- Shopper and Street by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

737405029 by DAN Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

10 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal__1012865 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Tanjong Pagar Blue Hour by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Clementi Condos by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Queenstown Constructs by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Multiple Cars by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2022 Singapore_Rehearsal 0702 @ Marina Bay_NZ75454 by wsboon, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2022 Singapore_Rehearsal 0709 @ Marina Bay_NZ75552 by wsboon, on Flickr

Crowding in Little India by William and Camera, on Flickr

Untitled by Dennis Yap, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

2K-IMG0332-20180718 by SiM0N, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bayfront by Luca Ghezzi, on Flickr

L1110752 by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People's Park Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 @ Chinatown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Ravish Maqsood, on Flickr

Projection on ArtScience Museum, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Shine A Light by BP Chua, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Tamashimo Photography, on Flickr

Singapore City at Night by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr

Magic is about joy by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Photography is close to most people's heart. by image taker, on Flickr

Checking where to go by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Cityscape II by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Remember when? &quot;Let&#x27;s go for a ride?&quot; by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Boss Pose by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

RXV-20181027-102338 by Daniel Taka, on Flickr

Teo Hong Road by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Fiore Di Loto by Dario Peracchi, on Flickr

Old Hill Street Police Station by AngstyRandi, on Flickr

Vista Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr

What people do while waiting by Bady Abbas, on Flickr

Haagen-Dazs kiosk outside Hilton Orchard Singapore, 23 February 2020. Sony A6500/Sony Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f1.8 ZA. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Yun Chong Lim, on Flickr

Sultan Mosque by Thank You (22.5 Millions+) views, on Flickr

Orchard road neighbourhood view seen from 25th floor by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr

Skyscrapers high-rise buildings by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_DSC2403 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Rainbow City by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Tick Tock Tick Tock by Pang Chong Ting, on Flickr

Jurong East and Toh Guan by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

first class by guy clift, on Flickr

SINGAPORE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

Sharon by Madziuszek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy morning, Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr

Rochor Canal Convergence by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

View from the top by florence tan, on Flickr

Singapore graffiti alley by Sebastian Ng, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

DSC04411 by Elsie Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Ravish Maqsood, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr

walk walk by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by BP Chua, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Esplanade Food Stall by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by mccrya, on Flickr

singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Singapore by The 3B's, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

City View by 酷哥哥, on Flickr

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tiger at the Tiger Trail by 9V1BH, on Flickr

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

COVID-19: Singapore by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Singapore South Beach Skyline by globetrekimages, on Flickr

"Floating" Apple Store and Marina Bay Skyline, Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Friendship by Artur Krajewski, on Flickr

Die Esplanade Bridge in Singapur by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore skyline at night by Kaz Empson, on Flickr

Singapore City by Gopakumar G, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Merlion Park - Merlion statue bw by roland luistro, on Flickr

Chinatown Singapore... by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

iLight Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Mid-Autumn Festival by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

The Light’s Reflection by Maegan Choo, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Festival street food by 9V1BH, on Flickr

City View by 酷哥哥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city lights by Ben Ogborn, on Flickr

Tower Transit Singapore - MAN ND323F A95 (Batch 4) SG6134X on City Direct 663 by SMB3587P, on Flickr

Singapore National Art Gallery by melvin sc har, on Flickr

Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Glass of Raffles Place by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Singapore Nights by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Singapore, Marina Bay by No.aesthetic, on Flickr



bicy2 by Nur hamzah Abdul rahman, on Flickr

Untitled by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

Skateboarders outside Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jewel (edited) by Rico Lee (asdgraphy / momento.R), on Flickr

Gardens by the bay by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Singapore01 by Rob, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBSAP-11 by Bean, on Flickr

FBSAP-18 by Bean, on Flickr

Singapore by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr

Asian man Jogging in business city of Singapore by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Full Spread by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore Prewedding Photos - Marina Barrage Engagement Photos - ClarenceTiravan by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr

Sunset from Benjamin Sheares Bridge 17 Jul 2021 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

The first customer - Singapore by H.o.a.n, on Flickr

Night In The Industrial Park by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Danger by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1691 by A lot of words, on Flickr

Supertree at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr

landscape3927a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

SunSet @ DownTown CityScape, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore River at Belly Of The Carp by 9V1BH, on Flickr

Tall Order 06Jan2019 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Architectural complex near Arab Street, Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

singapore17_3 - 194 by Veronika Sobeshchanskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Singapore city scape by Kinsei TGS, on Flickr

Singapore business district and city at twilight in Singapore, Asia. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&Piotr, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Trung D.S., on Flickr

Waiting for sunrise in MBS by piws, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline, Singapore's business district, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

singapore17_3 - 197 by Veronika Sobeshchanskaya, on Flickr

Cities of Light V - Raffles Place, Singapore by Halogénure, on Flickr

Cityscape of Marina Bay in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Core by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr

i Light Singapore 2022 by BP Chua, on Flickr

Merlion Park by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Esplanade Food Stall by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Riverfront by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

2017-Singapore_060 by laurenceputra, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr

People walking outside the shopping mall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Fullerton Hotel, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0688 by Eric Franqui, on Flickr

Stunt by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Singapore - City lights by Marco Homrighausen, on Flickr

Cityscape Sunrays by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Mike Heneghan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at dusk by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Head on! View of Singapore&#x27;s downtown skyline from the Esplanade Bridge. by javansg, on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Grey hair fashion by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

10 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal__1012865 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore cosplay 6 by Alex Usov, on Flickr

Singapore by [[email protected]!r], on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Volker Meier, on Flickr

Singapore Chinatown Car Trails by Sapphire Ker, on Flickr

Singapore Civilization Reflection by Peeranont Jamornmarn, on Flickr

Singapore by night by Alun Hudson, on Flickr

The Merlion by Rysca175, on Flickr

Singapore by The 3B's, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Cityscape Singapore by Balu Velachery, on Flickr

Thinking by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore by Dietrich Ayala, on Flickr

Singapore by aenimaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr

Singapore South Beach Skyline by globetrekimages, on Flickr

"Floating" Apple Store and Marina Bay Skyline, Singapore by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Singapore Boat Quay ~ night shooting #[email protected]_artchan by Art Chan, on Flickr

Breathtaking view of the Singapore&#x27;s skyline at night. by javansg, on Flickr

Blue Shine On Benjamin Shaeres Bridge I by Alec Lux, on Flickr

Singapore Marina Bay by Johannes R., on Flickr

Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Nicole by Manuel De Meo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern buildings in Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Business district modern building by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Singapore Panorama: Gardens By the Bay, Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore Wheel, and Downtown area by CamelKW, on Flickr

Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

3oct18singapore-4 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

A Pinnacle Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

Redhill Blue by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Merlion Park, Singapore by allanpapendang, on Flickr

Singapore 1 by Zachary Nuich, on Flickr

COVID-19: Singapore by Asian Development Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Martin-Klein, on Flickr

Cityscape of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

singapore by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay: Millenia Tower by Lim Zhan Peng, Dave, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at twilight sunset scene with skyscraper and beautiful sky. Singapore downtown by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

IMG_9264 by Ela&amp;Piotr, on Flickr

Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

DSC_0208 by Calvin Cheng, on Flickr

Singapore by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------

